# RoTD's log



## returnofthdragon (Sep 23, 2011)

I decided I better start a regular log. I've logged before, but only when trying out a product or being in a contest. I haven't logged otherwise. I think I avoided logging when I was off cycle because the results are not as fun. One thing is clear, I do better when I'm logging. My workouts stay good no matter what, but my diet is what suffers. Plus the more I think about working out, the more healthy choices I make. My goals are simple, less fat, more muscle, and more strength. Easy right?

Age: 35

Weight: 217

I'll post more stats later after I take some measurements.

Yesterday’s workout:

Bench Press:
Warm up: 135lbsx10, 225lbsx10
Work out 5x5 at 315lbs
Last set for fun: 225lbsx12

Dips:
25, 20, 15

Triceps pushdowns:
I have no idea how much the unmarked weights in the stack weigh. I don't really care, but I can't add a weight.
All sets were heavy enough that they were difficult to complete. I increased weight each set.
8-5-5

Hammer Strength incline
225 3x8

Dumbbell flys
70lbs 4x6

Today:

Today wasn't a great workout. I've been trying to do legs for a few days but the gym only has two squat racks. Today they were full of people doing curls and upright rows. I'll do legs tomorrow, when I have more time and no one is there on a Saturday morning. I didn't really have any muscle groups I wanted to hit today, so I did shoulders. I've rarely done shoulders over the last year because when I'm not on anything my anterior delt never seemed to recover. It would kill my chest workouts as well as shoulder.*

Hammer Strength press:
90lbs x 20
180lbs x 15
270lbs*3x8

Reverse Flys
90lbs x 10
120lbs 4x6

Lateral raises
I was really weak here and could tell I hadn’t done them in awhile
30lbs 3x8

Bent lat raises
50lbs 3x8

Arnold Presses
60lbs 4x

On a side note, when I registered for this site I just wanted to look around an couldn’t find a username that wasn’t taken. So then I came up with the dumbass name* I have just because I knew it would work. I hate it. If I would have only known I was going to do much more than look.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Sep 24, 2011)

Yesterday's Macros: Calories 1599, Carbs 33, Fat 61, Protein 191

Today's workout

Squat:
225lbs x10
315lbs  5x5

Kneeling single leg curls:
90lbs x 15
140lbs 3x10

Extensions:
150lbsx20
190lbsx15
230lbs 3x7

Leg Adduction:
90lbs x20
155 (full stack) 3x15

Abduction:
90lbs x20
155 (full stack) 3x15

Seated calf raise:
90lbs x 20
135 x 15
180 3x6


----------



## returnofthdragon (Sep 24, 2011)

Today's macro's: Calories 1652, Carbs 34, Fat 65, Protein 201


----------



## returnofthdragon (Sep 25, 2011)

Today: Rest, carb load and football.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Sep 26, 2011)

Ever since I came off of my last cycle, I've been a little free with the diet. Cheating more than I should. I'm done with that now. Yesterday was my last free-for-all carb loading, junk eating party. I didn't track it because I didn't want to know. Really it was bad. After loading and not tracking up only up 2lbs. That's light for a clean load.

Weight: 219

Today's workout back:

I did very little resting today. I probably rested 10 seconds beyond what weight change took. I got a great pump.

Hammer strength lat pulls:
180x20
220x15
240x10
270 2x7

DB Shrugs:
3x25 at 95lbs

Dead lift 
5x5 at 315

Cable rows:
(assuming 1  plate is 15lbs)
150x15 straight back
180x10 straight back
210x10 with bend and pull
240 3x5 with bend and pull


----------



## returnofthdragon (Sep 26, 2011)

Todays macros: Calories 2205, Fat 92, Carbs 157, Protein 191

I'm going to try to cut down some fat before I start my next cycle. I would start now if I had the gear, but I'm hoping to have some soon one way or another. I ate pretty clean today, but ate a few more calories than I wanted.


----------



## bigcruz (Sep 26, 2011)

welcome bro. having a log has def helped me out a ton. Keep it up you'll reach ur goal


----------



## returnofthdragon (Sep 27, 2011)

bigcruz said:


> welcome bro. having a log has def helped me out a ton. Keep it up you'll reach ur goal


That's the plan!

Lifting to cut on cycle for a few weeks + being off cycle for a few months + being lazy in the gym for two months off of cycle = a weaker me!

Just a note, all my workouts are fasted. I lift in the morning when I get up.

Chest/ triceps:

Bench:
135x10
225x10
275x5
315x4
335x3
365x2
385x2

Cable  kick backs:
4x10 at 60lbs

Hammer Strength press:
230 2x10

Incline flys:
75x8
75x8
75x8
75x6 fail

Dips: very little rest (less than 1 min) after flys or between sets
10, 10, 8 fail,7 fail


----------



## returnofthdragon (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm starting to hate these forums! All this reading about gear is killing me because I'm off. I stopped looking here much when I hit my last PCT and I see why. Now that I'm looking everyday, I'm dying for some gear!*


I have some gear on they way. I'm also hoping to get the opportunity to log for a sponsor. If I get the chance, they will get a hell of a log. I'm one fired up mofo right now! *If I don't get to log for them, I'll live. I'll just log with my other gear instead. I like having more purpose though. Damn I'm ready to go!


----------



## jagbender (Sep 27, 2011)

hey glad to see your new Journal! 

As far as the gear  I'm 50 and on HRT  so I get my gear


----------



## bwrag (Sep 27, 2011)

good luck bud nice log


----------



## returnofthdragon (Sep 27, 2011)

bwrag said:


> good luck bud nice log



Thanks!

Today's macros: Calories 1865, Fat 45, Carbs 129, Protein 194

Great  news! I'm going to be logging with some great Evo gear from EK soon! Thanks EK!


----------



## Lordsks (Sep 27, 2011)

hell ya should be fun.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Sep 28, 2011)

I may need to try a new gym. I don't know what's going on with mine, but there it looks like spring in there! The placed is packed at 5:30am. I like it because it's the biggest one and is less than 2 miles away. The other one is a little over 4 but I may have to check it out. I'll go going earlier first. Today the crowd really affected my workout. I didn't rest for more than weight change + 10 seconds again today. I didn't have time to stand in line for crap!


Today, back/bicep (heavy on the biceps because I skipped them last time and everybody was doing back today)

Front lat pulls
120x20
150x15
180x10
210x10
240x10
240x7

Single arm preacher curls
50x10
50x10
50x7
50x7
50x6

Seated rows
150x10
180x10
210x10
240x6 leaning
240x6 leaning
255x3 leaning

Iso curls
70x10
70x10
70x6
70x6
70x4

Hammer curls
40 2x15 (old injury twinged in my forearm, so I stopped early)

Straight leg dead lift
155 3x8


----------



## returnofthdragon (Sep 28, 2011)

I had a cheat meal for breakfast.....and lunch, but being full and too busy at work today kept the calories under control.

Today's macros: Calories 1,911, carbs 96, fat 53, protein 211.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Sep 29, 2011)

Today I went to the gym intending to do cardio only. I couldn't resist hitting the weights so I did a quick bout of shoulders. I didn't rest at all, just moved quickly from one exercise to the next. 

Today's weight: 216

Hammer Strength shoulder press
90x20
180x15
200x10
220x6
220x6

Single arm cable lateral raises
40x10
50x8
60x4
60x4

Single arm cable bent lateral raises
50x10
60x8
60x8
60x6

Upright rows
110 3x10

Cardio: 2.25 miles on the treadmill.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Sep 30, 2011)

Yesterday's macros: Calories 2055, carbs 109, fat 80, protein 226

Today's weight: 215

Workout Legs:

A little weak for the same reasons as chest and lack of sleep for two night due to sick kids. No worries though, still got a good workout.

Squat:
5x315
5x335
5x335
5x355
5x365

Leg extensions
150 x 10
190 x 10
240 x 8
270 x 6
270 x 6

Kneeling single leg curls
140 x 10
140 x 10
160 x 6
160 x 6

Standing smith calf raises (pause at top and bottom)
315x15
315x15
315x9


----------



## jagbender (Sep 30, 2011)

very close macros to me  I am a few hundred less total  

Nice squats  To you do ATF or not ? 

My last set I did ATF from warm up to 225  then Above parrelell from 225 to 395  still sore today.  really pushed the quads!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Sep 30, 2011)

I only do parallel. My knees get mad if I go lower. I haven't gone heavy in awhile and my legs aren't ready yet.  Knees hurt and I cramp up.  Another week or so and they should be back on track. 

Btw your pics are looking great!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Oct 2, 2011)

Saturday's log is killing me. I got it all typed out yesterday morning when my wife spilled a giant glass of milk on my laptop. Just now I started it again, and managed to close the window before I was done! I'll try to re-create it again. I do it from memory, so I may be off a little.

Friday's macros: Calories 1,735, Carbs 95, fat 55, protein 187

Saturday's weight: 215

My weight hasn???t been decreasing as fast as I like, but I think I???m putting on some lean muscle at the same time. I???ve seen a noticeable difference in the mirror since I started logging. 

Saturday???s workout:  This was going to be a cardio day, but I couldn???t resist hitting the weights. I almost never have an arm day, so I decided to throw a small one in. I rested very little again today

Machine single arm preacher curls:
50x15
55x10
60x6
60x6

Cable kick backs:
50x15
60x10
60x10
70x5
70x4

Alternating curls
45lbs 3x10 slow 

Push downs:
120 x 10
150 x 8
150 x 4
150 x 4

Seated iso curls
70 3x8

Cardio: 2 miles on the treadmill

Sunday: rest
Weekend diet: usually the weekend has been a free for all eat fest where I carb load and sometimes junk load. I???m going to clean that up and even start logging. Logging will keep me under control and make sure I keep my protein up, something I think I???ve failed at during the weekends. I???ve not logged my diet this weekend, but it has been cleaner.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 2, 2011)

solid workout! 
got Milk?


----------



## returnofthdragon (Oct 2, 2011)

jagbender said:


> solid workout!
> got Milk?



Lol. Too much!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Oct 3, 2011)

Today was supposed to be chest, but the gym has 4 incline and benches and 1/2 of them were getting the repaired. The  others were full. 

Weight after carb loading for two days: 219

Back: 

Hammer strength lat pull
180x15
230x10
240x10
270x7
270x7

Single arm smith shrugs
135 4x8

Straight leg DL
135x15
205x10
225x10
225x10

Low rows (straight back)
150x15
180x10
210x8
240x4 forearm pain started to limit
240x4


My legs have been too so to sit on the pot all weekend. Stairs have been a bitch. I know the squats didn't help, but my leg curls were a lot heavier than normal so I blame them. Due to that, my straight leg dead lifts were a little lighter than wanted. I didn't want to walk funny all week.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Oct 8, 2011)

I started a log in the EK forum. I'll copy the same here because I plan to continue here long after it's over. I'll catch this one up now. 

10/4
Yesterday's Macros: Calroies 2,447, carbs 97, fat 123, protein 239

Today's weight: 216.7 (down a little from a weekend carb load)

My workout today didn't go as planned. As I've said in my other log, this week my gym decided to reupholster 1/2 the benches and inclines. That left us with 2 each. They were full when I got to the gym. I did ab work for 30 freaking minutes waiting and finally moved on. This isn't a good example of what I like to do for chest/triceps, but a fast version because I had less time and didn't have access to what I wanted.

Chest/Tri's:

Rest period was between 10 and 30 seconds.

Hammer strength incline:

180x25, 230x10, 250x8, 250x8,250x7, 250x5

Pushdowns:
I didn't even look at weight. I was too irritated

2x8, 1x7, 1x6 last three sets were to failure

DB Flys:
75lbs 4x8

Dips
15,14,8

Hammer strength bench press
180 1x10, 1x8

The speed and intensity had an effect on my weight. I was feeling a pump, but the lack of rest between sets could have caused that.

10/5
Yesterday's macro: Calories 2,098, carbs 64, fat 112, protein 2

Today's weight: 215

Workout:
Rest. I usually rest on Sunday and sometimes Wednesday. I've been very, very sore, probably overtraining. I'm going to rest today, recover and let gear kick in.

Last update on first pin: 0 pain.

Next pin and pics tonight

10/6
I Today's macros: Calories 1,427, carbs 45, fat 34, protein 180

Today's weight: 215.8

I imagine my weight will fluctuate a little bit as my fat decreases and muscle/water increases. I'm definitely starting to look a little puffy. I took pics last night and plan to post them tonight. I'm not slim by any means, but the veins that were visible in my arms yesterday have faded and I'm even more soft looking. My second pin was last night. Everything was very smooth again. This morning there's a little tightness, but only enough to notice if you are looking for it. Unless something changes, won't mention how the pin feels again as I expect it to stay the same. Pumps were up today as was aggression in the gym. I've also noticed an elevated mood.

Squat:
10x245
8x365
6x365

Leg extensions
150 x 10
190 x 10
240 x 10
270 x 8

Kneeling single leg curls
140 x 10
140 x 10

Standing smith calf raises (pause at top and bottom)
365x10
365x8
365x8

10/7

Things are really starting to kick in. Gym aggression is up everyday. Strength appears to be up, but it may be just the aggression. Libido is up. Because of sick kids, I've only got 4 hours sleep each of the last two night. Despite, that I've been full of energy and feeling great and had one of the best workouts I've had in a long time this morning.I'm going take SloppyJ's advice and start an AI. I know I'm fat, but damn I'm bloated in those pics! Maybe I just look better in my mind than in reality?

Yesterday's Macros: Calories 1,806, carbs 96, fat 45, protein 216

Today's weight: 216. My weight is continuing to clime despite the calorie deficit.

Today's workout Back:

Rest between sets today was less than 30 seconds

Hammer Strength pull down
180x10
250x10
270x8
300x6
300x4

Seated cable rows
150x10
210x8
240x5
240x5

DB Shurgs
90lb 3x15

Hyperextensions
1 plate 3x15

Lat pull downs (medium grip palms in)
150x10
210x8
240x6
240x4


10/8


Yesterday's macros: calories 2,176, carbs 176, fat 53, protein

Today's weight: 216.5 

Bench
275x10
315x8
315x4
225x10

Cable kickbacks
60x8
60x8
60x6

Incline flyes
75x8
75x8
75x6
75x4

Hammer strength dips
180x15
270x8
270x8
270x5

BB Incline 
225 3x5


----------



## jagbender (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow your macros are very similar to mine! Not pleasant but it works !


----------



## returnofthdragon (Oct 9, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Wow your macros are very similar to mine! Not pleasant but it works !



If I didn't load up on the weekends it would be very tough. I can get through the week alright now. I'm trying to start just loading on Saturday and diet again on Sunday....that didn't work out this weekend!

Saturday's macros (carb load): Calories 3,565, carbs 387, fat 128, protein 200

Sunday's weight: 219.5

Sunday's macros: Calories 2,992, Carbs 239, fat 130, protein 190

Workout: rest day

Measurement updates

Biceps:17???- 17.25
Forearm: 13.5???-13.75
Chest: 46.5???-47
Waist: 38.5???- 38
Thigh:26.25???- 27
Calf:16.5???-same

The first measures were after 1 day of low car so gains could be partially due to fuller muscles right after carb load. I will try to measure on Sunday nights from now on, which is after I load.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 10, 2011)

I hear you on the weekend loads.  I put a hurt on a Chinese buffet Friday night 
 then back at it for the rest of the weekend     BTW there is nowhere on Fitday that says "blow out Chinese buffet"?


----------



## returnofthdragon (Oct 10, 2011)

jagbender said:


> I hear you on the weekend loads.  I put a hurt on a Chinese buffet Friday night
> then back at it for the rest of the weekend     BTW there is nowhere on Fitday that says "blow out Chinese buffet"?



I got some chinese food this weekend too, just not the buffet.  But I was able to log on myfitnesspal!


----------



## jagbender (Oct 10, 2011)

returnofthdragon said:


> I got some chinese food this weekend too, just not the buffet. But I was able to log on myfitnesspal!


 
it is amazing how good   bad food tastes sometimes  LOL


----------



## returnofthdragon (Oct 10, 2011)

Today's weight: 220

Workout: Arms very low rest intervals

Machine preacher curls:
95x15
95x10
95x10
50x10 single arm
50x8
50x7

Cable pushdowns:
105x10
135x10
135x8
135x8

Triceps kick backs (palm in on the bottom, palm up on the top)
35x10
35x10
35x8
35x8
35x5
35x8 palm in the whole way
35x8 palm in the whole way

Seated bicep iso curls
75x8
75x8
75x7
75x7

Standing alternating curls, finish with upper arm parallel to floor
35 3x10

Triceps machine
110 4x8


----------



## returnofthdragon (Oct 11, 2011)

Yesterday's macros: Calories 2,055, carbs 79, fat 120, protein 206

Today's weight: 217.4

Today's workout: legs

Squat
225x10
315 3x10

Kneeling single leg curl

90x15
140x10
140x10
160x5
160x5

Seated calf raise
90x20
135x15
180x10
180x10
180x6

Leg extensions
150x15
190x10
230x8
270x5
270x5


----------



## jagbender (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice squats,  I did squats today.  Zercher for the first time, front squats and ATF squats.  I had my wife spot me on a PR attempt on ATF @ 365.  I made it!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Oct 12, 2011)

Nice work Jag!


Yesterday’s macros: calroies 2,341, carbs 97, fat 136, protein 221

Today’s weight: 218.5

Workout: light back

As a “rest” day I did light back and cardio
Hammer strength pull downs
180x10
270 5x5

Straight leg dead lift
135x10
205 4x8

BB bent row
205 3x5

1 mile on the treadmill


----------



## jagbender (Oct 13, 2011)

Nice macros  you must be getting more calories than me in ther fats.  what are you eating for fats?


----------



## returnofthdragon (Oct 13, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Nice macros  you must be getting more calories than me in ther fats.  what are you eating for fats?




Usually mostly natty pb and eggs. 



Yesterday’s macros: Calories 2,630, carbs 183, fat 92, protein 228

Today’s weight 219.5

Today’s workout: chest triceps

Bench press:
225x10
335 x3,
345.x3
345.x3

Dip machine:
180x15
180x10
270.x10
270.x10
270.x8

DB Fly
75x8
75x 8
75.x8

Cable One Arm Tricep Extension
60x8
70x8
70.0x8

Dips
20, 15, 7

Hammer strength incline
180x8
180x8
180x5


----------



## returnofthdragon (Oct 15, 2011)

Yesterday I weighed 221, today I weight 219.4. This was the first loss all week. I’ve gained daily. During my last 2-4 cycles I dieted the same way and always lost weight during the week. This is my first experience gaining during the low carb part of the diet.

Yesterday’s workout: shoulders:

30 second rest intervals

Hammer strength shoulder press: 
180x10
180x10
180x10

Cable lateral raises:
50x8
50x8
50x8

Cable front raise:
30x8
40x8
40x8

Bent lateral raises:
40x8
50x8
50x8

Cable upright rows
90x10
110x10
130x8


----------



## jagbender (Oct 16, 2011)

I needed a little lifting break.  Carb loaded yesterday and ate 3500 cals!  

back to 2000 topday probably 1800 tomorrow and low carb  taking a few days off lifting to recover. 

keep SFW!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Oct 16, 2011)

jagbender said:


> I needed a little lifting break.  Carb loaded yesterday and ate 3500 cals!
> 
> back to 2000 topday probably 1800 tomorrow and low carb  taking a few days off lifting to recover.
> 
> keep SFW!



I was bad this weekend. The in-laws, their parents, my parents and a few others all were staying at my house. I didn't do well on my diet. I ate too much and even had several beers. To make it worse, my phone stopped working. I use it to post here, log my diet and log workouts. I'll have a new phone tomorrow though and I'll be back on track diet wise. 

Saturday's workout: Back and biceps


Hammer strength Underhand Pull down	
180x10,250x8,250x8,250x8,250x8	

Cable Seated Row
150x10,150x8,165x8,195x8,210x8	

Barbell Shrugs Behind The Back	
135x20,225x10,225x15	

Dumbbell Alternate Bicep Curl
35x8,40x6,45x6,45x6	

Dumbbell Preacher Curl	
45x8,45x8,45x8,45x8	

Dumbell Bent Over Row
50x10,70x10,70x8

Dumbbell Concentration Curls
70x5,70x5,70x5,70x7

Sunday: rest


----------



## returnofthdragon (Oct 17, 2011)

I took 1.25mg of bromo last night and felt like crap this morning. I felt like puking. Then again. I may have drank a small amount of sour milk my wife left out overnight that I thought was my cup of water. I'm not sure what caused me to feel like crap, but if it's the bromo, either I get used to it, or I'll stop taking it. I felt terrible. 

Today's weight: 222

Today's workout: 


Barbell Squat	225.0x10,275.0x8,295.0x7,315.0x6
Standing Barbell Calf Raise	315.0x20,385.0x15,385.0x15,385.0x15
Leg Extensions	170.0x10,210.0x10,250.0x8,270.0x5
Lying Leg Curls	90.0x10,130.0x10,150.0x5,170.0x4


----------



## jagbender (Oct 18, 2011)

returnofthdragon said:


> I took 1.25mg of bromo last night and felt like crap this morning. I felt like puking. Then again. I may have drank a small amount of sour milk my wife left out overnight that I thought was my cup of water. I'm not sure what caused me to feel like crap, but if it's the bromo, either I get used to it, or I'll stop taking it. I felt terrible.
> 
> Today's weight: 222
> 
> ...


 

sour milk  NICE!    YUCK!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Oct 18, 2011)

I felt less like crap this morning. I'll keep trying the bromo and see if it gets better. On the bright side, pumps were insane this morning. I was even asked by a guy what I've been doing different because he said I was getting "huge". I blame the extreme pump!

Yesterday's macros: Calories 2,261, carbs 84, fat 108, protein 228

Today's weight: 221.8


Workout: arms

30 second rest intervals

Preacher Curl Machine	70.0x12,110.0x8,110.0x8,110x7
Alternate Incline Dumbbell Curl	40x8,40.0x8,40.0x6
Triceps Pushdown V-Bar	70.0x20,100.0x12,100.0x12
Dumbbell Preacher Curl	50.0x8,50.0x8,50.0x8
Machine Triceps Extension	55.0x12,60.0x8,65.0x5
Cable One Arm Tricep Extension	50.0x10,50.0x10,50.0x4


----------



## jagbender (Oct 20, 2011)

nice arm workout!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Oct 20, 2011)

jagbender said:


> nice arm workout!








Wednesday was a rest day. I forgot to weigh myself this morning.

Yesterday's macros: Calories 2,836, carbs 138, fat 147, protein 248


Today's workout:

Barbell Bench Press 315.0x5,315.0x5,315.0x5,315.0x5,315.0x5	
Cable One Arm Tricep Extension 50.0x10,60.0x10,60.0x10	
Machine Incline Chest Press 180.0x10,210.0x10,210.0x8
Dip Machine	 270.0x8,270.0x8,270.0x8


----------



## returnofthdragon (Oct 22, 2011)

I love the dbol. I wish I could take it forever! I feel great and pumps are great.

I'm ready for the deca to help with joints. When I've been on npp before my joints were great. Right now I feel like I'm on winny. My knees and elbows are a problem. The elbows are holding back some of my lifts. 

Today's weight: 224

Yesterday's workout:

Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown 150.0x10,180.0x10,210.0x8,235.0x6,235.0x4	
Barbell Shrugs Behind The Back 225.0x10,235.0x10,295.0x10
Dumbbell Concentration Curls	88.66	70.0x8,70.0x8,70.0x8	
Underhand hammer strength Pull down 180.0x12,180.0x12,180.0x13,180.0x12, 180.0x12	
Cable Seated Row 150.0x10,165.0x10,180.0x10,195.0x8,210.0x7


----------



## returnofthdragon (Oct 24, 2011)

Today's weight: 226

Workout:

Squat 295.0x5,315.0x4,365.0x3,385.0x3,385.0x3	
Leg Extensions210.0x10,230.0x10,250.0x9,270.0x6
kneeling single leg curl 180.0x5,180.0x5,180.0x4
Thigh Abductor 110.0x20,150.0x15,165.0x8	
Thigh Adductor 90.0x20,130.0x20,150.0x11,165.0x4

I could go heavier on the squats, but my knees would hate me for it.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Oct 27, 2011)

Weight 226.8

Workout: 2 miles on treadmill

Measurement updates (new numbers in red)
all taken right after waking up

Biceps:17”- 17.25-17.5"
Forearm: 13.5”-13.75-13 15/16"
Chest: 46.5”-47-47 3/4"
Waist: 38.5”- 38-38
Thigh:26.25”- 27-27.25
Calf:16.5”-same-17
Butt: 42.5
bellly: 38

I've been gaining size and strength. Going to start focusing a little more on loosing fat for awhile, then focus on it a lot closer to the end. 

I had increased aromasin to 12.5 ed, still sensitive so I'm trying 25/day.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 27, 2011)

what do you use as indicators for your Aromisin dosing?


----------



## returnofthdragon (Oct 27, 2011)

jagbender said:


> what do you use as indicators for your Aromisin dosing?



My nipples started feeling sore, so I increased the dose.  That helped but didn't fix it so I'm increasing again.  I may drop the dbol if it doesn't get better soon.  I've never had estro sides before and have never used abroad ai before.  Now with my first dbol, estro is a problem.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 27, 2011)

returnofthdragon said:


> My nipples started feeling sore, so I increased the dose. That helped but didn't fix it so I'm increasing again. I may drop the dbol if it doesn't get better soon. I've never had estro sides before and have never used abroad ai before. Now with my first dbol, estro is a problem.


 
I know the Anastrozole I got works!  I am using my Altraz Anastrozole 

Also have some madein the USA too


----------



## returnofthdragon (Oct 28, 2011)

Today, I really felt like puking during my workout. Even when have the flu, I can either prevent myself from throwing up or let it out. Today felt like the flu. My body wanted to puke, I just didn't let it. It's worse in the morning and starts again anytime I eat. I'm glad to be done with bromo and starting caber. But today's workout was short and not so hot. Along with feeling like puking I had horrible gas. I was very glad there were less people there today!

Underhand Pull down 180.0x10,180.0x10,230.0x10,250.0x10,270.0x9	
Cable Seated Row 150.0x10,210.0x8,235.0x8,235.0x7	
Single Arm Bicep Curl Machine 50.0x12,50.0x10,50.0x10,50.0x10
Smith Barbell Shrugs Behind The Back 225.0x20,315.0x10,315.0x8


----------



## returnofthdragon (Oct 29, 2011)

TToday was a rare day for me. I was able to have a workout that wasn't a fasted workout! It felt great, but I really didn't have much more energy. I think I'm just so used to fasted workouts they aren't a big deal for me. 

The program I put my logs into calculates the rep max for each set. I've been deleting it when posting, but I'm going to start leaving them. So the first number after the exercise name is the 1rm calculation for that exercise on that day.

Workout: chest/tri's

For bench I used 2 minutes rest until the last two sets where I didn't rest more than what it took to drop the weight. Those last two sets took a lot of gas out of me. The rest of the workout was with 30 second rest intervals. I could have got more than 405, but the best spotter I could manage was a 14 year old 90lb kid and I didn't trust him. 


Barbell Bench Press	432	275.0x5,315.0x4,365.0x3,385.0x2,405.0x2,315.0x7,225.0x9	
Triceps Pushdown V-Bar	147.33	100.0x10,130.0x4,120.0x5,120.0x4	
Dumbbell Bench Press	105	90.0x5,90.0x5,90.0x5
Dumbbell Decline Fly	81.66	70.0x5,70.0x5
Dumbbell Incline Fly	81.66	70.0x5,70.0x5
Cable One Arm Tricep Extension	70	60.0x5,60.0x5,60.0x5,60.0x5

Cardio: 2 miles on the treadmill.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Nov 1, 2011)

Today's weight: 229.4

Today's workout:......should have been back or legs

My gym needs more squat racks. Both were full today. One with a guy  doing upright rows with the bar. I would have switched to back, but  everything I wanted to start with there was taken. I was in a bad mood  and didn't want to play dodge the retards, so I just did 2 miles in the  treadmill and went home.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Nov 2, 2011)

Weight: 226.8

Workout: Legs


Barbell Squat 453.33 225.0x8,315.0x5,385.0x4,385.0x3,405.0x2,425.0x2,22 5.0x12
Standing Smith Calf Raise 674.99	405.0x20,425.0x15,425.0x15,425.0x15	
Leg Extensions 333.33	210.0x10,230.0x10,250.0x10,270.0x4	
kneeling leg curl 210	180.0x5,180.0x5,180.0x5	

Back pumps were a little limiting, but overall felt great during workout. My joints were good and still feel good tonight. That isn't always they case when I squat that much. Maybe the deca is helping now!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Nov 3, 2011)

Weight: 226

Workout: Back/biceps

Hammer Strength Pull down 340 180.0x12,180.0x15,230.0x10,230.0x10,300.0x4	
Cable Seated Row 280 210.0x10,210.0x10,210.0x7,210.0x7,210.0x6	
Dumbbell Preacher Curl	63.33	50.0x8,50.0x8,50.0x8
Smith Shrugs Behind The Back 446.66 235.0x20,315.0x10,335.0x10


----------



## returnofthdragon (Nov 5, 2011)

Good news/Bad news today. I finally talked my wife into adding daycare to our gym membership. This way, instead of going to gym pre-dawn on the weekends, I can just go in the afternoon, non-fasted, and stay for a couple hours if I want. The bad news is, my son leaked through his diaper and I had to cut my workout short. I was close to done lifting, but wanted to get a lot of cardio in too. 

Barbell Bench Press 378	275.0x10,295.0x8,315.0x6,225.0x10	
Triceps Pushdown V-Bar 203.5 100.0x10,165.0x7,165.0x7,165.0x4	
Barbell Incline Bench Press 270 135.0x10,225.0x6,225.0x5
Hammer Strength Dip Machine 367.33 270.0x8,270.0x8,290.0x8
Cable One Arm Tricep Extension 79.33 40.0x10,50.0x8,60.0x6,70.0x4	
Dumbbell Preacher Curl	46.66	 35x10,35x10,35x10
Dumbbell Concentration Curls	95	75.0x8


----------



## returnofthdragon (Nov 7, 2011)

Today's weight: 226.4
Macros: Calories 1,946, Carbs 45, fat 82, protein 207

Workout: legs

Barbell Squat 402	225.0x10,295.0x10,315.0x8,335.0x6	
Seated Calf Raise	300 135.0x20,180.0x20,190.0x13,190.0x12
Leg Extensions 340 215.0x10,235.0x10,255.0x10,270.0x5
Lying Leg Curls 192.66	95.0x10,135.0x10,150.0x6,170.0x4


----------



## returnofthdragon (Nov 8, 2011)

Weight: 224.4

Workout: back

I had to cut the lifting short. My son kept me up 1/2 the night and I got to the gym late. Usually, I'll just skip cardio. Since I'm fat, I've got to quit skipping!

Hammer Strength Underhand Pull down 352 200.0x12,230.0x10,250.0x8,270.0x7,320.0x3
Hammer row 342 180.0x10,270.0x8,270.0x8
Front Smith Barbell Shrug 393.33 225.0x8,295.0x8,295.0x10

3 miles on the treadmill


----------



## returnofthdragon (Nov 9, 2011)

Weight : 223.8 


Two cardio sessions today for two miles each.


----------



## jagbender (Nov 10, 2011)

returnofthdragon said:


> The bad news is, my son leaked through his diaper and I had to cut my workout short.


 

HA  I remember those days!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Nov 10, 2011)

jagbender said:


> HA  I remember those days!



I've had those type of days for 4 years. I can't wait until they are gone!




Weight: 223.4

Workout: chest/triceps

Barbell Bench Press 423.5 365.0x3,385.0x2 (scared w/out spotter),385.0x3 (with spotter),315.0x6
Triceps Pushdown V-Bar 228	165.0x10,180.0x8,180.0x4
Dumbbell Incline Fly 88.66 70.0x8,70.0x8,70.0x7
Dumbbell Decline Fly 81.66 70.0x5,70.0x5,70.0x5
Cable One Arm Tricep Extension 88.66 60.0x8,70.0x8,70.0x8
Dips 15,8,5


----------



## returnofthdragon (Nov 15, 2011)

Monday A.M.

Back

Underhand Pull down 342 180.0x15,220.0x12,220.0x10,270.0x8,290.0x5	
Barbell Shrugs Behind The Back430.5 225.0x25,315.0x11,315.0x10
Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown	252	150.0x10,180.0x10,210.0x6,210.0x6	
Cable Seated Row	280	210.0x10,210.0x10,210.0x8,210.0x8

Monday P.M.
2 miles on the treadmill

Tuesday A.M.
3 miles on the treadmill

Tuesday P.M.
Arms

Preacher Curl Machine	160.33 100.0x10,120.0x10,130.0x7
Triceps Pushdown V-Bar 228	165.0x10,180.0x8,180.0x8
Dumbbell Preacher Curl	66.66	50.0x10,50.0x10,50.0x6	
Cable One Arm Tricep Extension 88.66 70.0x8,70.0x5,50.0x10
Overhead Cable Curl 84	40.0x12,60.0x8,70.0x6

Tuesday weight: 223.4


----------



## returnofthdragon (Nov 16, 2011)

Today's weight: 222.8

Workout: Shoulders

Hammer Shoulder Press	291.33 90.0x20,180.0x12,230.0x8,180.0x8
cable lateral raise	70 30.0x12,50.0x8,60.0x5
Cable Front Raise	63.33	30.0x10,50.0x8,50.0x6	
Cable Rear Lateral Raise	 76 50.0x10,60.0x8,60.0x8
Cable Up Right Row 152	100.0x10,120.0x8,120.0x8


----------



## returnofthdragon (Nov 18, 2011)

Thursday's weight: 223

Thursday's workout:

A.M.: 2 miles in the treadmill

P.M.: Legs

Barbell Squat 399	225.0x10,315.0x8,315.0x8,315.0x8	
Standing smith Barbell Calf Raise 674.99 335.0x20,405.0x20,405.0x20,405x20	
Leg Extensions 340 235.0x10,255.0x10,270.0x5
Lying Leg Curls 198.33 135.0x10,150.0x7,170.0x5

Thursday's diet was crap. I had a business lunch and the boss wanted Chinese food. I ordered something I thought wasn't too bad, but it was very different than I expected and very carb loaded. I still lost a little weight the next day

Friday's weight: 222.4

Friday's workout:

A.M.: 2 miles in the treadmill

P.M.: Chest

I've come down with a nasty cold or something. My energy was crap. My strength was crap. I set new rep records, but not as much as I wanted. I didn't do much before going home. 

Barbell Bench Press 379.66 225.0x8,315.0x5,315.0x5,315.0x5,335.0x4,315.0x5	
Dumbbell Incline Fly 95	75.0x8,75.0x8,75.0x7	
Dumbbell Decline Fly 92.5 75.0x6,75.0x7,70.0x5


----------



## returnofthdragon (Nov 20, 2011)

Workout: rest day

Measurement updates


Biceps:17???- 17.25-17.5"-same
Forearm: 13.5???-13.75-13 15/16"-same
Chest: 46.5???-47-47 3/4"-49
Waist: 38.5???- 38-38-37.5
Thigh:26.25???- 27-27.25-27.5
Calf:16.5???-same-17-same
Butt: 42.5-41.75
bellly: 38-37.25


----------



## jagbender (Nov 20, 2011)

Looking solid in Here  keep SFW


----------



## returnofthdragon (Nov 22, 2011)

Monday: Tired of feeling sick, so I rested.

Tuesday: 

Weight 223

A.M.: 2 miles on the treadmill

P.M.: Back

Underhand Pull down 340 180.0x15,250.0x10,250.0x8,300.0x4
Cable Seated Row 285.83 245.0x5,245.0x4,210.0x10,150.0x7
Barbell Shrugs Behind The Back 446.66 315.0x10,335.0x10,335.0x7
Romanian Deadlift	316.66 195.0x10,250.0x8,250.0x8


----------



## returnofthdragon (Nov 23, 2011)

Today's weight: 221 (lowest in months, but the holiday and being out of town will keep me from getting lower this week)

Workout: Arms

Preacher Curl Machine 190 100.0x15,150.0x8	
Cable One Arm Tricep Extension 91	70.0x9,70.0x7,50.0x11	
Alternate Incline Dumbbell Curl 53.33 40.0x10,40.0x8,40.0x7	
Triceps Pushdown - Rope 152 90.0x10,120.0x8,120.0x8,120.0x5	
Overhead Cable Curl 88.66 60.0x12,70.0x8,70.0x6


----------



## returnofthdragon (Nov 28, 2011)

The holiday's weren't very helpful. I was out of town too much. Diet and exercise were not what I wanted! 

Today's weight: 227.8

A.M. workout: 2.25 miles on the treadmill
P.M. workout: Back

Underhand Pull down 333.33 180.0x15,200.0x15,250.0x10,250.0x8,250.0x8	
Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown 222 150.0x12,180.0x7,180.0x5,180.0x5
Hammer row 342	180.0x10,180.0x10,270.0x8,270x5
Dumbell Shrugs: 3x20 at 90lbs


----------



## returnofthdragon (Nov 29, 2011)

Today's weight: 224

Workout: Chest/Triceps

Barbell Incline Bench Press 294 135.0x10,225.0x8,225.0x8,245.0x6	
Triceps Pushdown - Rope 157.5 90.0x10,120.0x8,135.0x5,90.0x12	Edit Delete
Machine Fly	291.66 170.0x10,210.0x8,250.0x5	
Smith Machine Incline Bench Press	291.66 180.0x12,230.0x8,250.0x5	
Dip	0	0.0x20,0.0x10,0.0x12


The workout felt great! I'm loving the gear!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Dec 2, 2011)

Thursday's weight: 222

Thursday's work out: legs

Barbell Squat 373.66 225.0x12,275.0x10,295.0x8	
Seated Calf Raise	304 180.0x20,190.0x18,190.0x14 
Thigh Adductor	216.66 130.0x20,130.0x15,150.0x10	
Thigh Abductor	225	130.0x20,150.0x15,160.0x10

Not a great workout. Gym was too full of people doing what I wanted to do.

Friday's weight: 222.8

Friday's workout:

Romanian Deadlift	373.66 195.0x10,250.0x8,295.0x8,295.0x6	
Leg Extensions 348.5	250.0x10,255.0x11,270.0x8	
kneeling single leg curl	216	180.0x6,180.0x5,180.0x5	
Crunches with Legs on Bench	 0.0x100,0.0x100

I wish I had more time in the gym to get more lifts in, but I'm very happy that I break several rep records every day while still loosing weight.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Dec 3, 2011)

Today's workout: Chest, triceps

I wanted to use today's workout of a max. For some reason, anytime I put much weight on, I was a little shaky. I didn't have much trouble with the weight, but I was shaky. I didn't get near as much done as I wanted because I didn't have a spotter and was afraid to do the reps I wanted. On the good side, I hit rep maxes on everything but bench. 


Barbell Bench Press 410.66 225x8,275x5,315x4,385x2,365x2,315x6,315x4	
Triceps Pushdown V-Bar 234	150.0x15,180.0x9,180.0x6,150.0x7	
Dumbbell Incline Fly 100 75.0x10,75.0x7,75.0x6	
Dip Machine	 377	290.0x9,290.0x6,260.0x6	
Cable One Arm Tricep Extension 93.33 60.0x8,80.0x5,60.0x8

Cardio:
2 miles on the treadmill.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Dec 8, 2011)

Today's weight: 222

Workout: Legs

Leg Press 684 270.0x15,450.0x10,540.0x8	
Seated Calf Raise	314.33 180.0x15,205.0x10,205.0x16	
Leg Extensions	358.33 250.0x13,275.0x8,290.0x5	
single leg kneeling leg curl	218.66 160.0x10,160.0x11,160.0x8

Rep records set on all lifts except leg press. It's the first time I've tracked leg press.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

I hate letro! I have a little gyno and have been on letro for a few weeks. It's really kicking in because I have very little drive and I'm lethargic as hell. I told my wife I must have narcolepsy. Any time I sit down and stop moving, I start falling asleep. I think it's the letro and low carb combo. Just to be safe for work I 'm going to have to increase the carbs! I drive to 3-4 locations a day at work. I've been having a hard time staying awake at stoplights. Ephedra, Clen and caffeine aren't doing anything. I'm almost considering hitting the dbol again at the end of the cycle. That shit made me feel great. I want to feel great on cycle! I'm not sure it would be a good idea because it caused the gyno in the first place.

Workout updates

Friday: 2.7 miles on the treadmill

Saturday: 2.5 miles plus arm workout

Preacher Curl Machine 160 120.0x10,100.0x14,100.0x10,100x10	
Cable One Arm Tricep Extension 102 60.0x15,70.0x11,80.0x5,90.0x4
Dumbbell Alternate Bicep Curl	55.5	45.0x6,45.0x7,45.0x5
Triceps Pushdown V-Bar 240	180.0x8,180.0x10,150.0x9
Dumbbell Concentration Curls	100 75.0x10,75.0x8,75.0x8

Rep maxes set on each lift

Monday: 

Morning: 1.5 miles on the treadmill

Afternoon: Chest

Barbell Bench Press 393.33 295.0x10,315.0x6,335.0x3,335.0x4,225x11	
Dumbbell Incline Fly 90	60.0x15,60.0x10,60.0x8
Dip 0.0x22,0.0x12,0.0x10

This was a horrible workout. I was tired and weak. I don't know if it was just because it was after a long Monday at work, letro tired or what. It sucked. No  rep maxes set. I felt like crap so I left early. I did, however, have an awesome pump. I don't have really shitty workouts much, so I'm hoping this is the last one for awhile.


----------



## jagbender (Dec 13, 2011)

I hope they get better too.  I hate feeling crappy and trying to lift!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Dec 16, 2011)

Tuesday

Weight: 223

Workout: back

Underhand Pull down 362.66 180.0x10,270.0x8,320.0x4,230.0x12	
smith single arm shrug 198.33	135.0x10,175.0x4,155.0x8	
Cable Seated Row 306	210.0x10,240.0x8,255.0x6,150.0x16	
Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown	273 210.0x9,210.0x6,150.0x12

I set rep maxes for everything but lat pulls.

Wednesday: rest

Thursday: 

Weight 219.2 (lowest since the summer)

AM: 2 miles cardio

PM: Legs

Barbell Squat 399	225.0x8,275.0x8,295.0x8,315.0x8	
Thigh Abductor 249.99	150.0x20,165.0x12,165.0x9	
Thigh Adductor 225 150.0x15,150.0x10,165.0x10
Leg Extensions 375 250.0x15,270.0x8,290.0x5,290.0x4
Lying Leg Curls 210 150.0x12,150.0x8,150.0x8

I set rep maxes on everything but squat. I haven't been going heavy on squat so I can save my knees!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Dec 18, 2011)

Friday:

Weight: 219

Workout: 2 miles

Saturday:

Workout: chest/back/cardio

Cardio: 3.2 miles


Barbell Bench Press  401.5 365.0x3,385.0x1	
Cable Seated Row 308	150.0x17,180.0x12,195.0x12,210.0x14,270.0x2, 210.0x8
Romanian Deadlift	383.5	185.0x10,225.0x8,295.0x7,295.0x9
Barbell Shrugs Behind The Back 424.33 315.0x8,335.0x8,335.0x8	
One-Arm Dumbell Row	88.66	70.0x8,70.0x8,70.0x8

My chest workout was cut short. On the first set, something hurt a little in my pec. On the second set, first rep it hurt like hell so I racked it. I think I strained/tore my pec a little. I'm going to have to lay off of chest for awhile.


----------



## trapzilla (Dec 18, 2011)

Gonna be watching you.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Dec 19, 2011)

Watch away!

Today:

Preacher Curl Machine	191.33 100.0x10,140.0x11,100.0x7, 100.0x8	
Triceps Pushdown V-Bar 246	150.0x18,180.0x11,180.0x6,150.0x7
Dumbbell Concentration Curls	102.5	75.0x11,75.0x8,75.0x9	
Cable One Arm Tricep Extension	84 50.0x12,60.0x12,40.0x10

Rep maxes set in first three. I used a different machine for the tri extensions. I never do as much on that machine.


----------



## jagbender (Dec 20, 2011)

returnofthdragon said:


> Friday:
> 
> Weight: 219


 




Now if we can only get through Christmas !


----------



## returnofthdragon (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm finally back down from the damage I caused at thanksgiving.  I don't want to screw up again.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Dec 22, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Now if we can only get through Christmas !



I'm not doing so well on the diet. I've not gained yet, just in a holding pattern. Tomorrow's weigh in could be bad after today's diet though. Holiday's are rough!

I've had a house full of company for almost a week. It's been hard on the diet and logging. Things should be back to normal soon though. I'll even been off work for a week or so. 

Wednesday: Shoulders

Hammer Shoulder Press	316.6690.0x 10,180.0x10,230.0x10,250.0x8,250x7	
cable lateral raise	50.66	40.0x8,30.0x8,30.0x8	
Cable Rear Lateral Raise	78	50.0x8,60.0x9,40.0x10	
Cable Front Raise	40 30.0x10,30.0x10,30.0x10

I've been neglecting my shoulders. I hit a rep max on the press, but that was it. I was weak on the others. 

Thursday:

1.5 on the treadmill.


----------



## jagbender (Dec 24, 2011)

I am enjoying some good foods  afraid to get on the scale !


----------



## returnofthdragon (Dec 25, 2011)

jagbender said:


> I am enjoying some good foods  afraid to get on the scale !



That makes two of us.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Dec 27, 2011)

I've been out of town some for the Holidays, so I've missed a couple of workouts and missed logging one. 

22nd: back

Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown	301 210.0x13,210.0x8,150.0x6	
Barbell Shrugs Behind The Back 482.99 315.0x16,315.0x10,225.0x30 225.0x20
Underhand Pull down 369 180.0x12,270.0x11,270.0x8,180.0x12	
Hammer row 364	180.0x12,230.0x10,280.0x9

I think I set rep records on everything, I may have missed one. 

Today: Legs

Barbell Squat 399	225.0x10,315.0x8,315.0x8,315.0x8, 
Donkey Calf Raises 660	270.0x35,360.0x25,360.0x20, 360.0x20
Leg Extensions 380 285.0x10,285.0x8,285.0x6	
kneeling leg curl	228 140.0x11,180.0x8,180.0x4

Rep maxes set on everything but squat. I'm not trying there for the sake of my knees. 

Getting stronger every week is great!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Dec 28, 2011)

Today: Arms

Preacher Curl Machine	200  150.0x10,140.0x8,100.0x10	
Triceps Pushdown - Rope 190	150.0x8,150.0x6,150.0x6 105.0x10
Dumbbell Concentration Curls	105	70.0x15,70.0x10,70.0x10
Cable One Arm Tricep Extension 80	50.0x10,60.0x10,60.0x8	
Dumbbell Alternate Bicep Curl	60 45.0x10,45.0x8,45.0x6

Rep maxes set on every lift but extensions. I use different machines and I think they weights are different. This one was heavier!

I'm starting CJ-1295 w/o DAC and Grp-2 100mcg 3x/day and adding back in the dbol. I loved the dbol but had to cut it short because of gyno. Today's workout felt great!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Dec 29, 2011)

I forgot post yesterday's cardio: 2 miles on the treadmill.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Dec 31, 2011)

Today: Back with a little bicep

Underhand Pull down 316.66	180.0x15,180.0x15,250.0x8,250.0x8	
Cable Seated Row 225	150.0x15,150.0x15,150.0x13
smith single arm shrug	202.5	135.0x10,135.0x15,135.0x15
Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown	225 150.0x15,150.0x10,150.0x10,150.0x10
Cable Standing One Arm Bicep Curl	82.5	55.0x15,55.0x15,60.0x10

I didn't try for rep maxes today, just higher reps. I did set a rep max for shrugs anyway.


----------



## jagbender (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy New Year!  Back on the program tomorrow for me.  Been sick  feeling a bit better  Hope to start lifting in a couple of days.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jan 4, 2012)

jagbender said:


> Happy New Year!  Back on the program tomorrow for me.  Been sick  feeling a bit better  Hope to start lifting in a couple of days.



Thanks Jag. Get better!




This is the last week of my cycle. It's almost depressing. I'll have lots of detailed info up next week. I think it will show great improvements on size and strength even though I was at a calorie deficit most of the time. 

My plan for this week and next was to run every AM and lift every PM. Yesterday I had to work late and missed the lifting. Today I had to work late and missed the lifting. Tomorrow I will lift in the AM and try like hell to get out of work on time so I can run!

Today: 4 miles on the treadmill.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jan 7, 2012)

1-5

A.M.

Underhand Pull down 375 180.0x15,230.0x15,250.0x15,250.0x10	
Machine Shoulder Press	322 180.0x10,230.0x12,250.0x8
Standing Low Pulley Deltoid Raise 63.33	40.0x10,40.0x8,50.0x8	
Cable Rear Lateral Raise	63.33	40.0x10,50.0x8,50.0x8, 30.0x10

P.M. 

2 miles on the treadmill

1-6

A.M.
Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown	234	80.0x15,100.0x12,180.0x7,180.0x9
Dumbbell Alternate Bicep Curl	61.5	45.0x11,45.0x6,30.0x8,30.0x8
Triceps Pushdown - Rope 160	60.0x15,90.0x10,120.0x10
Preacher Curl Machine	140	100.0x10,100.0x10,100.0x12
Machine Triceps Extension	82.5	55.0x11,55.0x15,55.0x15

P.M.

2 miles on the treadmilll.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jan 8, 2012)

1/7/11

Barbell Squat 399	225.0x10,315.0x8,315.0x8,315.0x8
Standing Smith Calf Raise 791.66 405.0x15,475.0x18,475.0x14,475.0x20	
Leg Extensions 389.5	285.0x11,285.0x10,185.0x15	
kneeling single leg curl	251.99 180.0x9,130.0x12,180.0x12	
Thigh Abductor 258.5	165.0x17,165.0x10,165.0x8	
Thigh Adductor 247.5	165.0x15,165.0x10,165.0x9

Rep maxes were again set on all lifts but squat. Evolution is good gear. 

Cardio: 3 miles

1/8/11

Rest


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jan 10, 2012)

I tried chest today for the first time since injuring it. I could still feel a little pain and I was weak as hell. I took it easy, but honestly I did better than I expected. Maybe the peptides helped it heal faster. 

Barbell Bench Press 389.33 225.0x10,315.0x5,315.0x5,365.0x2,225x15	
Machine Incline Chest Press 291.66	180.0x10,250.0x5,250.0x3
Triceps Pushdown V-Bar 222	150.0x10,180.0x7,150.0x10	
Dumbbell Fly 93.33 70.0x10,70.0x9,60.0x7

2.25 miles on the treadmill


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jan 13, 2012)

Here are copies of logs over the cycle listed by lift. I didn't put everything in, just some of the lifts I did frequently. For most exercises you can see a weekly increase in the repetition max. It others, like bench, you will see I rotate my set/reps every 4 weeks and it increased during the cycle. There are some errors on the logs that I didn't have time to fix. Also there are some lifts named incorrectly. Underhand pull down is on a hammer strength machine. Kneeling leg curl should be single leg kneeling leg curl.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jan 13, 2012)

More logs


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jan 20, 2012)

Dammit I'm behind. On the Friday the 13th I got he flu and had a water leak dripping through my ceiling from a plumbing problem (not fun with the flu). Starting Saturday, I was out of town for 3 days (also not fun with the flu). I've mostly done cardio this week. I tried to do some maxing out on bench and dead lift today. It didn't go well enough to mention. 

Catching up:

Friday the 13th (pre flu): I worked out for 40  minutes on legs, but I didn't log

17th: 2 miles on the treadmill.

Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown	287 150.0x12,210.0x11,210.0x8,150.0x11	
Barbell Shrugs Behind The Back 425.83 225.0x20,365.0x5,315.0x10, 225.0x25
Hammer row	369	180.0x12,230.0x10,270.0x11
(felt like crap, went home early)

1/18: 2.5 miles on the treadmill

1/19: 3.5 miles on the treadmill

I plan on kicking up the cardio from what I've been doing the last couple of months.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jan 25, 2012)

I can tell I'm in PCT. My strength is going down. Some lifts today I was able to set a rep max, but not even close in others. I did feel great today though. Best I've felt since the flu!! Either the evo clomid is doing it's work, or the peps or both. 

1/23: felt like crap

Barbell Bench Press 368.5	225.0x7,315.0x4,335.0x3,335.0x3	
Cable One Arm Tricep Extension 81.66	40.0x15,50.0x10,60.0x8,70.0x5	
Hammer strength bench	 240	180.0x10,180.0x10,180.0x8

1/25: 

A.M. 1.4 miles on the treadmill. One downside of peps....the awesome deep sleep let me hit snooze twice without waking up. I didn't have much cardio time

P.M. I went to the gym intending on doing legs....on the way home I wondered wtf...I did back!

Hammer Underhand Pull down 373.33	180.0x10,220.0x8,250.0x6,290.0x4,320.0x5	
Smith Barbell Shrugs Behind The Back 504	315.0x10,315.0x15,315.0x18	
precor cable rows	 405.33 200.0x10,280.0x10,320.0x8 (everything else was full!)
Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown	252	120.0x10,180.0x8,210.0x6


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jan 26, 2012)

Resting today...but not on purpose. My 2yr old got up at 5:00 when I was headed to the gym. I stayed home with him thinking I would go to the gym after work before the sitter had to leave......then the sitter called in sick. My only workout today will be chasing toddlers around.


----------



## jagbender (Jan 26, 2012)

I feel your pain!   Gotta love the kids though !

PLENTY OF TIME TO WORKOUT

LIMITED AMOUNT OF TIME WITH YOUR KIDS!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jan 27, 2012)

jagbender said:


> I feel your pain!   Gotta love the kids though !
> 
> PLENTY OF TIME TO WORKOUT
> 
> LIMITED AMOUNT OF TIME WITH YOUR KIDS!




I enjoy them when I can, that's for sure!

The only complaint I have about peps is the sleep is so damn good, I don't like waking up at 4:30 and going to the gym. I just want to keep sleeping! The good news is that I wake up and am wide awake right away. 

A.M.

Pinned peps

2 miles on the treadmill fasted



P.M.: Arms

Bicep Curl Machine 86.66 50.0x10,50.0x10,65.0x10	
Cable One Arm Tricep Extension 72	40.0x10,40.0x10,50.0x10,60.0x6
Dumbbell Alternate Bicep Curl	66.66	50.0x10,50.0x5,50.0x5	
Machine Triceps Extension	93.33	60.0x15,70.0x10,75.0x7	
Dumbbell Concentration Curls	88.66	70.0x8,70.0x8,70.0x8

The workout wasn't what I wanted. The places was packed with high school kids getting in the way. Usually I rest 1-2 between sets for main, heavy lifts and 30 seconds for everything else. Today I didn't rest. If it alternated arms, I just kept alternating.  If it didn't alternate, I only rested a few seconds, but less than 30.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jan 28, 2012)

Today:

Barbell Squat 300	225.0x10,225.0x10,225.0x10	
Donkey Calf Raises 696	270.0x25,360.0x27,360.0x28,360.0x25	
Leg Extensions 357.66	210.0x14,250.0x10,290.0x7	
kneeling single leg curl 202.66	160.0x8,160.0x8,160.0x8	
Thigh Adductor 220 110.0x15,155.0x10,165.0x10,110.0x15	
Thigh Abductorn220 110.0x15,165.0x10,165.0x10

followed by 3.1 miles on the treadmill


My knees weren't feeling great today and I didn't want to make them angry, so squat was more of a warm-up. I was able to set new rep records on calf raises and kneeling single leg curl. Everything else was a little weak today.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jan 31, 2012)

1/30: 2 miles on the treadmill

1/31: 2 miles on the treadmill in the A.M>

P.M.


A.M.: 2 miles fasted

P.M.: Shoulders

Hammer Shoulder Press	240 180.0x10,180.0x10,180.0x10,180.0x10
Cable Up Right Row 160	80.0x10,100.0x10,120.0x10	
cable lateral raise	50.66	40.0x8,40.0x8,40.0x8	
bent cable lateral raise	53.33	3.0x10,40.0x10,40.0x10,  40.0x10
Cable Rear Lateral Raise	63.33	40.0x8,50.0x8,50.0x8

I neglected my shoulders for a few months....so they are weak.


----------



## jagbender (Feb 1, 2012)

looking solid in here !!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 3, 2012)

jagbender said:


> looking solid in here !!



Thanks jag!


2/2
2 miles fasted on the treadmill



Today: 
A.M. 2.25 miles fasted

P.M. Chest

Today:

Barbell Bench Press 367.5 225.0x10,315.0x5,315.0x5,275.0x7,275.0x5,275.0x5
Dumbbell Fly	82.33	65.0x8,65.0x8,65.0x8	
Dumbbell Incline Fly	82.33	65.0x8,65.0x8,65.0x8	
Triceps Pushdown - Rope	120	80.0x10,90.0x10,90.0x10	
Barbell Incline Bench Press	285	225.0x8,225.0x8,225.0x8

My chest isn't completely healed from injury. What I did today didn't hurt, but as the reps got higher, I started to feel it where the injury happened. I didn't want to hurt it again, so I backed off.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm probably not going to get A.M. and P.M. both much this week. Work is going to keep me very busy. 

This A.M.: Back

Hammer Underhand Pull down	354.66 180.0x10,230.0x10,250.0x10,280.0x8	
Cable Seated Row	333	150.0x10,180.0x10,240.0x10,270.0x7	
Barbell Shrugs Behind The Back 510.99 315.0x15,365.0x10,365.0x12, 315.0x15	
Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown	266	180.0x10,2100.0x8,210.0x8,210.0x8


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 8, 2012)

Yesterday A.M.

2.25 miles fasted on the treadmill


Yesterday P.M.

Dumbbell Preacher Curl	69.66	35.0x10,55.0x8,55.0x8,55.0x8	
Cable One Arm Tricep Extension 81.66	50.0x10,60.0x10,70.0x5,50.0x11
Dumbbell Alternate Bicep Curl	57 45.0x8,45.0x8,45.0x8	
Hammer Dip Machine	382.33 210.0x10,270.0x10,290.0x8,310.0x7	
Dumbbell Concentration Curls	86.66	65.0x10,65.0x10,65.0x9

This A.M.

2.2 miles fasted on the treadmill. 

Current weight 220


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 9, 2012)

I've not had much motivation to lift the last few days. I want to do cardio instead. I'll snap out of it. The cardio is good, but damn it's making me hungry!

3.5 miles on the treadmill today.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 12, 2012)

Saturday: Legs

Barbell Squat 399	225.0x10,315.0x8,315.0x8,315.0x8	
Leg Extensions 326.66	210.0x10,230.0x10,245.0x10
Seated Calf Raise	270 135.0x10,180.0x15,180.0x10,180.0x10	
kneeling leg curl	186.66 160.0x5,160.0x5,160.0x5,160.0x5	
Leg Press 630 270.0x5,450.0x5,540.0x5

2.1 miles on the treadmill

Today: rest.

I have a two-story house with a basement. My legs are damn sore today and I'm hating the stairs!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 13, 2012)

Legs were still sore today and I only did 1.6 miles in the treadmill. I was going to workout after work, but it today was the first and may the last day we had snow that didn't melt on the ground. Instead of working out, I went home and played in the snow with my 2 and 4 yr olds. I didn't want them to miss out if that was the only snow!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 15, 2012)

Ok, It's confession time. About 3 weeks ago I started getting chest pains. They would come and go. I told myself it wasn't my heart, because I never had them during exercise. I have some reason to worry, according to my dad's cardiologist and my Dr. my HDL will probably never be good. It's a genetic problem. I first noticed my inheritance when I was in college with diet on point and running 4 miles a day and still had bad HDL. The time before last that my cholesterol was checked I had 0 HDL. At the end of last month I had 11. Finally the chest pain stopped coming and going and just stayed. I called the Dr. and he told my to take aspirin and prilosec until I could take a stress test. A week later I took the test and a week later I got the results. Everything was normal 

He said it was either caused by acid refulx or by a virus (chest cold) of some sort. That brings me to my second problem. I've had acid refulx for some time. Prilosec cures it. At one point I had been on prilosec for 6 months. I was coaching football, where I was known to jump in on live drills for demonstration. I couldn't do it anymore, I was falling apart. I had braces on both ankles, a knee and a wrist. Then I read that prilosec causes joint pain in 1% of the popuation. I stopped it and got better. Now after two weeks on it again, I woke up with both knees hurting, my wrist and elbow were terrible while working out this morning. 

I've been taking things easy for a few weeks, but now that I know I'm not having a heart attack, I can pick up the pace. I think the peptides helped with the joint pain. I usually can't take prilosec for more than 3-4 days, but I made it two weeks this time. I'm going to switch to zantac and see how it goes. 

Enough whining

Yesterday: 2.5 miles on the treadmill

Today: Chest

Barbell Bench Press 373.66	225.0x8,295.0x8,295.0x8,295.0x7	
Dumbbell Fly 86.66	65.0x10,65.0x10,65.0x8	
Dips 0.0x20,0.0x18,0.0x12	
Hammer Incline Bench Press	291.66 180.0x5,230.0x5,250.0x5

I rested very little today and burned through the workout.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 18, 2012)

16th: 1.8 miles
17th: 2.5 miles
18th: 2.25 miles and

Underhand Pull down 360 180.0x15,270.0x10,290.0x6,290.0x4,180.0x12	
Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown	228 150.0x10,180.0x8,180.0x8,180.0x8	
Cable Incline Pushdown	114 75.0x10,90.0x8,90.0x8	
Barbell Deadlift	367.5	225.0x8,315.0x5,315.0x5,315.0x5	
Cable Seated Row 266 150.0x10,180.0x10,210.0x8	
Barbell Bent Over Row	93.33	50.0x10,70.0x10,70.0x8

I know my DL sucked. I haven't done DL in a workout for years. Hopefully I keep it going. My grip limited as much as anything else. That and my new preworkout drink makes me feel like it's going to come back up for the whole workout. If I had done another rep on the last set, it would have.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 22, 2012)

Monday I was down to the lowest weight I've been in recent history, 217. And that was after carb loading all weekend. I ate crappy Monday and am back to 219. 

Yesterday A.M. 1.7 on the treadmill fasted

Yesterday P.M.

Hammer strength Shoulder Press 324 180.0x10,200.0x10,250.0x8,270.0x6
cable lateral raise	63.33	 30.0x15,50.0x8,50.0x8,40x11	Edit Delete
bent cable lateral raise	76 40.0x10,50.0x10,60.0x8	
Cable Up Right Row 173.33 120.0x10,130.0x10,140.0x7

This A.M.
2.5 on the treadmill fasted.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 22, 2012)

This P.M. Arms

Bicep single arm Curl Machine 80.16 50.0x10,65.0x7,65.0x7,40.0x15
Triceps Pushdown V-Bar 240	150.0x10,180.0x10,180.0x8
Dumbbell Alternate Bicep Curl	53.33	40.0x10,40.0x10,40.0x8	
Machine Triceps single arm Extension 100	50.0x15,75.0x10,75.0x8,50.0x8
Dumbbell Concentration Curls	93.33	70.0x10,70.0x10,70.0x8
Cable single arm Triceps Pushdown	88.66	50.0x10,60.0x10,70.0x8,50.0x10
Alternate Incline Dumbbell Curl 54 35.0x10,35.0x10,45.0x6


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 23, 2012)

Another 2.5 fasted this morning.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 23, 2012)

Is there are reason for all the cardio? Maybe I missed it.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 23, 2012)

Just did another 3 miles.  I should have lifted legs but I messed up and brought pants that don't work well with squats.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 25, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Is there are reason for all the cardio? Maybe I missed it.



I'm fat. I'm fat and tired of it! 



I have a nasty cold. I rested yesterday and worked out today, but not very well. I had a bad headache and generally felt crappy. My rest periods were much longer today.

Barbell Bench Press 367.5 225.0x10,275.0x8,315.0x5,315.0x4, 225.0x15	
Dumbbell Fly 88.66	70.0x8,70.0x8,70.0x8	
Hammer Incline Bench Press	228 180.0x8,180.0x8,180.0x8	
Machine Fly	253.33 190.0x10,190.0x7,190.0x6

2.1 miles on the treadmill

Weight: 215.4 (lowest in well over a year  )


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 27, 2012)

Cold is a little better. Just a nasty sore throat now. 

A.M. 2.5 miles fasted

P.M. : legs

Barbell Squat 390.83 225.0x10,335.0x5,335.0x5,335.0x5,335.0x5	
Seated Calf Raise	270 180.0x15,180.0x15,180.0x11,180.0x11	
Leg extensions	306.66 230.0x10,290.0x1,150.0x15,150.0x13	
Lying Leg Curls	190	130.0x10,150.0x8,150.0x6	
Thigh Abductor	220	110.0x10,165.0x10,165.0x10	
Thigh Abductor	220	110.0x10,165.0x10,165.0x10

My patellar tendon hurt like hell on my second set of extensions, so I had to back way off the weights. I think this is because I took prilosec all weekend.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 29, 2012)

2. 5 fasted yesterday and about to do the same this morning.  My wife came home sick yesterday, so I had to go home and watch the kids instead of lifting after work.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 29, 2012)

A.M. 2.5 fasted cardio

P.M. Shoulders

I think all the cardio and dieting is taking it's tole. I felt like a 
weak, unmotivated turd tonight. I was a little better toward the end of the workout. I ate 3 brats and three bites of mac and cheese for a little cheating tonight. Another problem may be that the cable machine I used always feels heavier...which makes me feel weaker when using it. 

Machine Shoulder Press	300 180.0x10,180.0x10,200.0x10,230.0x8,250x6
cable lateral raise	50.66	 30.0x10,40.0x8,40.0x8	
bent cable lateral raise	63.33	 40.0x8,50.0x8,50.0x8	
Cable Up Right Row186.66 120.0x10,140.0x10,140.0x10
Dumbbell Arnold Press	86.66	65.0x10,65.0x10,65.0x8


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 1, 2012)

I decided to take it easy on my legs this morning and only walked 1.75 miles fasted at 4.2mph 1 incline.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 2, 2012)

3/2

A.M. 1/6 miles fasted

P.M. Arms

Standing Biceps Cable Curl 200 120.0x10,120.0x10,140.0x10,140.0x8,150.0x10	
Triceps Pushdown - Rope 210	150x10,150x10,180.0x5,180x4
Dumbbell Preacher Curl	60 45.0x8,45.0x10,45.0x8,45.0x7	
Cable One Arm Tricep Extension 67.5 50.0x10,45.0x15,45.0x15	
Dumbbell Concentration Curls	88.66	70.0x8,70.0x8,55.0x12


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 5, 2012)

2.5 fasted on the treadmill this morning.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 5, 2012)

P.M.

Hammer Strength Underhand Pull down 348 180.0x10,250.0x10,270.0x8,290.0x6,180.0x15	
Cable Seated Row 266	150.0x10,210.0x8,210.0x8,150.0x12	
Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown	266 150.0x12,180.0x9,180.0x10,210.0x8
Dumbbell Shoulder Shrug 166.66 100.0x20,100.0x18,100.0x18
Hammer single arm row 202.5	135.0x8,135.0x10,135.0x15

Shrugs are limited by hand strength. I've had three surgeries on my right hand and my grip isn't what it was. I hate dumbbell shrugs because of this, but it was the only thing open at the gym.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 6, 2012)

A.M. 2.6 miles on the treadmill

P.M. Chest

Barbell Bench Press 378	225.0x10,245.0x10,275.0x8,315.0x6	,315.0x3,245.0x10
Dumbbell Incline Fly 86.66 65.0x10,65.0x10,65.0x8	
Dip Machine 360	270.0x10,270.0x8,270.0x8	
Dumbbell Fly 88.66 70.0x8,70.0x8,70.0x8


Yeah, I'm a junkie. I was going to start my next cycle in about 10 days, but I took 1ml of  cyp last night. I started using gear because I felt my natural test sucked. It still does and I was tired of it.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 8, 2012)

Yesterday

Barbell Deadlift 425.83	225.0x10,315.0x5,365.0x5,365.0x5,225.0x10	
Thigh Adductor	247.5	130.0x13,165.0x15,165.0x10	
Thigh Abductor	195 130.0x15,150.0x8	
Donkey Calf Raises 720	360.0x25,360.0x27,360.0x30

The gym was absolutely packed. I didn't get to do a lot of what I wanted and had to move to alternate lifts. I did want to do dead-lift. As you see, they suck. This was my second DL workout in about 10 years. The weight wasn't a problem. My form isn't good, but my breathing is terrible. I held my breath the first few sets until I realized why I was so damn dizzy. It sucks, but I'm working on it!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 8, 2012)

2.5 fasted on the treadmill this morning.  No workout this afternoon due to getting out of work late.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 9, 2012)

<30 seconds rest today

Machine Shoulder Press	342 180.0x10,250.0x8,270.0x8
cable lateral raise	63.33 	40.0x8,50.0x8,50.0x8	
bent cable lateral raise	88.66	60.0x8,70.0x8	
Barbell Up Right Row	133.33	100.0x10,100.0x10,100.0x10

Headed out of town for the weekend for a wedding. No workouts until Monday.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 12, 2012)

1.6 fasted this AM (weak I know. I was tired and got up late, then walked instead of ran)

P.M. Arms

Triceps Pushdown V-Bar 205	120.0x15,120.0x15,150.0x11,150x10	
Preacher Curl Machine	182	130.0x12,130.0x12,130.0x10	
Machine single arm Triceps Extension	93.33	50.0x15,60.0x12,70.0x10	
Dumbbell Concentration Curls	93.33	70.0x10,70.0x10,70.0x8
Dip	0	0.0x30,0.0x20


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 14, 2012)

Yesterday A.M. 3 miles fasted

P.M.

Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown	280 150.0x10,210.0x10,210.0x8,210.0x8	
Barbell Shrugs Behind The Back 420	315.0x10,315.0x10,315.0x10	
Underhand Pull down	306.66	180.0x12,230.0x10,230.0x10,230.0x9	
Hammer row 360	180.0x10,270.0x10,270.0x8, 270.0x8

This A.M. 
2.3 miles fasted


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 14, 2012)

I started my peptide cycle when I started PCT at the beginning of Jan. I took some measurements at the time and also took some this past weekend. I'm going to do a comparison from the end of my last cycle until now.

Biceps: same
Forearm: same
Chest: same
Thigh: -.5"
Calf: -.25

I've not lost any upper body size. I have lost a little on my lower body. Since my cycle, I've been doing a lot more cardio and less heavy on the workouts. That could be part of the problem. I've lost about 5lbs. My strength has gone down a little. If you look at my logs, the first number is a rep max for that lift for that day. On cycle I tried to beat it daily. During PCT and after I beat it some of the time, but more often it was a little lower but not much. So overall, I've kept most of my size and strength is only down a little. The last few weeks, pumps in the gym have been great!

I started cycling again today. I will be cycling with Test P, Tren a and mast all at 50mg/day. Two weeks ago I started 250mg cyp/week and I will continue this during the cycle. I'm starting the first few days by just running prop as I've never used it before. I'll add Tren and mast early next week. As for peptides, I'm currently using 50mcg/CJC and 150mcg/GHRP 2 at 2-3 times/day. When my current vial of GHRP is gone, I'll be switching to Ipam for a short time. I'm still trying to cut. I need to work on my diet. I've been a little weak lately and having too many cheats!

Today's workout: 
A.M. 
2.3 miles on the treadmill

P.M.

Barbell Bench Press 348.33	225.0x10,275.0x8,275.0x8,275.0x8,275x4	
Machine Fly	 240.66 130.0x10,170.0x10,190.0x7,190.0x8	
Cable One Arm Tricep Extension 70	50.0x10,50.0x10,50.0x12,50.0x12	
Hammer Incline Bench Press	251.99 180.0x12,180.0x9,180.0x7

My P.M. workout time is loaded with high school kids. Today was even worse than normal. I didn't get to do what I wanted to do much of the time. Too many teenagers clogging up the place. 

On a good note, this is the first spring in a decade I haven't been coaching track. I miss it, but I love my afternoon workout time! Now that it's warming up, I'm ready to go!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 15, 2012)

Today: A.M. 2.6 miles on the treadmill.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 18, 2012)

Yesterday's workout: 


Barbell Squat399225.0x10,315.0x8,315.0x8,315.0x8Standing Barbell Calf Raise712.5315.0x20,475.0x15,405.0x15,475.0x15,475x15kneeling single leg curl18290.0x10,140.0x9,140.0x8,140.0x5Thigh Adductor209130.0x10,150.0x10,165.0x8,165.0x5Thigh Abductor210130.0x15,150.0x12,150.0x15Leg Extensions195130.0x15,130.0x15,130.0x15 


I took it easy on extensions because last time I hurt my patellar tendon. It felt ok today, but not perfect. I started adding tren and mast to my test yesterday. A little light on the tren to judge the sides. This is my first run with tren A, I've used E before.

I've been sleeping like a rock the peptides and MT2. I spent 7 minutes in the tanning bed yesterday and am much darker than I would expect from that short of time. I took 300mcg of MT2 yesterday.

On a side note: this new forum software is going to make my log look much better!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 18, 2012)

Today:


Exercise Name1 RMLifting LogsPreacher Curl Machine164.66100.0x10,120.0x10,130.0x8,80x15Cable One Arm Tricep Extension67.540.0x15,45.0x15Alternate Incline Dumbbell Curl4530.0x15,30.0x15,30.0x12Triceps Pushdown - Rope164120.0x10,120.0x11,120.0x9Machine Triceps Extension97.550.0x15,50.0x15,65.0x15Standing Biceps Cable Curl225150.0x15,150.0x12,150.0x8Dumbbell Preacher Curl6040x15,40x15,40x11 


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 21, 2012)

Yesterday:

Yesterday:



Exercise Name1 RMLifting LogsHammer Shoulder Press291.33180.0x10,180.0x10,230.0x8,230.0x8,230x8Dumbbell Lateral Raise4030.0x10,30.0x10,30.0x10,30x10Dumbbell Arnold Press7755.0x10,55.0x10,55.0x12bent cable lateral raise53.3340.0x10,40.0x10,40.0x10Cable Up Right Row160120.0x10,120.0x10,120.0x10

 


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 26, 2012)

I took a small impromptu vacation last week. I thought I could keep up on workouts and logging, but I didn't. I didn't diet well either. Here's what I did get done:

3/22


Hammer Underhand pull down380180.0x12,250.0x8,270.0x8,300.0x8,180.0x12Cable Seated Row320150.0x10,240.0x10,240.0x6,180.0x10Barbell Shrugs Behind The Back535.5315.0x12,315.0x15,315.0x17,315x21Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown300150.0x10,225.0x10,225.0x6,180.0x8


 
3/24


Exercise Name1 RMLifting LogsBarbell Bench Press378225.0x10,275.0x10,295.0x8,315.0x6Cable One Arm Tricep Extension66.6650.0x10,50.0x10,50.0x10Dumbbell Incline Fly8060.0x10,60.0x10,60.0x10Dumbbell Decline Fly8060.0x10,60.0x10,60.0x10Dip33.3320.0x20,0.0x20,0.0x13 

I think the tren is really kicking in. I wanted to severely hurt several people today. It took my twice as long to drive to the gym after work today because of traffic. Then when I got to the gym another idiot showered and drip dried on the floor getting my socks all wet. If I ever see someone doing that, I may stuff them in the vacuum powered swim suit dryer. Although I was feeling super angry, I didn't get to lift much. I barely had any time. I didn't rest more than it took to log stuff between sets. Just a quick and weak workout. 


Exercise Name1 RMLifting LogsBarbell Squat300225.0x10,225.0x10Seated Calf Raise270180.0x15,180.0x15,180.0x13,180.0x11Leg Extensions285190.0x15,220.0x8,190.0x10kneeling leg curl125.9990.0x12,90.0x12,90.0x10 


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 27, 2012)

A.M.: 2.3 miles fasted with peptides on the treadmill

P.M.


Exercise Name1 RMLifting LogsPreacher Curl Machine140100.0x10,100.0x12,100.0x12Machine Single Arm Triceps Extension10560.0x10,70.0x15,70.0x15Alternate Incline Dumbbell Curl53.3340.0x10,40.0x10,40.0x10Triceps Pushdown V-Bar225150.0x15,150.0x15,150.0x12Dumbbell Alternate Bicep Curl53.3340.0x10,40.0x10Cable One Arm Tricep Extension6040.0x12,40.0x15,40.0x8Dumbbell Concentration Curls9575.0x8,70.0x8,70.0x6 


A little over a week into the new cycle and I'm already beating rep maxes set at the end of the last cycle. I'm dropping the MT2 down to 150 2xs per week. I'm suspiciously dark and keep hearing about it at work. This is after fairly low doses for less than a week and tanning twice for 7 minutes and 10 minutes. Very impressive stuff. I didn't get to take any peps during my short vacation. A few days without and the flushing and increased heart rate have returned. I'm also back to sleeping like a rock.  The bad news for this week is my work schedule. I knew I would have to start early and work late Wednesday and Thursday, but I found out I will also miss Friday morning because I have to be at work early. I really thought this week I could get back into A.M. cardio and P.M. lifting.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 30, 2012)

Almost back to my normal routine of two workouts a day during the week. I will have to work late next week on Monday, but I think I will have time the rest of the week!


Today:

Exercise Name1 RMLifting LogsMachine Shoulder Press351180.0x10,250.0x10,270.0x9,180x10,0x0Standing Low Pulley Deltoid Raise7040.0x10,50.0x9,50.0x12bent cable lateral raise9040.0x12,60.0x15,30.0x15Cable Up Right Row224140.0x15,160.0x12,160.0x11 

I did manage to set rep records on all but bent raises today. Not that much of a big deal, I neglected shoulders for a long time.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Apr 3, 2012)

Yesterday:


Exercise Name1 RMLifting LogsUnderhand Pull down384180.0x10,230.0x10,250.0x8,320.0x6Cable Seated Row342150.0x12,240.0x10,255.0x8,285.0x6Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown324150.0x10,270.0x6,180.0x10,180.0x10Dumbbell Shoulder Shrug15280.0x20,80.0x27,80.0x20,80.0x20 


I didn't lift this weekend because I felt like crap. I actually weighed more Monday morning than I had in a month. I want to loose weight! I'm not cutting well, but I do look better than I did.  I had a late meeting after work yesterday, which cost me a workout. I did get a workout in yesterday though. I set rep records in all but shrugs. I should be at the gym running right now, but my 2yr old woke up at 4:55 when I was getting ready to go. Maybe someday I can back in my routine of fasted cardio A.M. and lifting P.M.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Apr 4, 2012)

Yesterday:


Barbell Bench Press367.5225.0x10,315.0x5,315.0x5,315.0x5,315.0x5,315.0x5,225.0x11Cable One Arm Tricep Extension10550.0x10,50.0x8,90.0x5Dumbbell Fly106.6680.0x10,80.0x10,80.0x8Barbell Incline Bench Press285225.0x8,225.0x8,225.0x8 


I only broke two rep records yesterday. I was taking BP a little light. My wrist hurts form some stupidity hitting something. 

Today:

A.M. 2 miles fasted on the treadmill

P.M.


Exercise Name1 RMLifting LogsCrunches with Legs on Bench00.0x100,0.0x70,0.0x50Barbell Squat399225.0x10,315.0x8,315.0x8,315.0x8Leg Extensions360230.0x8,250.0x10,270.0x10Lying Leg Curls200130.0x10,130.0x10,150.0x10Thigh Adductor230.99130.0x15,165.0x10,165.0x12Thigh Abductor220130.0x12,165.0x10Seated Calf Raise270180.0x15,180.0x15,180.0x10 

I don't think I broke and rep records today. My patellar tendon felt much better until my last  two reps of extensions. Then it hurt a little and got very tight. I'm assuming it will be much better by my next workout.

I switched from GHRP 2 to Ipam four days ago. I don't think I've been sleeping quite as deep and I've been more tired during the day. I also may not be as hungry. All the changes are pretty mild and my not have anything to do with the switch.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Apr 6, 2012)

Yesterday 

A.M. 2 miles faster on the treadmill


P.M.


Exercise Name1 RMLifting LogsPreacher Curl Machine205100.0x10,100.0x10,150.0x11Triceps Pushdown V-Bar258150.0x15,180.0x13,180x8,Dumbbell Concentration Curls109.3380.0x11,80.0x8,80.0x8Machine Triceps Extension109.3380.0x11,80.0x10,50.0x15hDumbbell Preacher Curl7260.0x6,50.0x10,50.0x10 


Rep records were set on all lifts. I at quite a bit of carbs last night not long before bed. I forgot how bad night sweats could be!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Apr 7, 2012)

Today

1 mile on the treadmill



Exercise Name1 RMLifting LogsHammer Strength Shoulder Press350190.0x10,190.0x10,230.0x10,250.0x13Machine Shoulder Press358.33250.0x13cable lateral raise7440.0x10,60.0x7,50.0x8bent cable lateral raise95.6670.0x11,70.0x10,70.0x10Dumbbell Arnold Press86.6665.0x10,65.0x8,65.0x8 


Rep maxes set for all again. Also again, no big deal for shoulders as I had been neglecting them.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Apr 9, 2012)

Friday I increased my prop from 50mg/ed to 75. I feel great! Energy and aggression are way up. It wasn't a big increase so it may not have all the credit, either way, I'm feeling good. 

Today

A.M. 2 miles fasted after pinning 100mcg Ipam, 100mcg CJC, 75mg prop, 50mg tren, 50mg mast.

P.M.


Exercise Name1 RMLifting LogsHammer Underhand Pull down406180.0x10,290.0x12,290.0x7,270.0x8,180.0x13Smith Barbell Shrugs Behind The Back540225.0x15,405.0x10,315.0x15,315.0x16Cable Seated Row351270.0x9,240.0x8,240.0x10,210.0x10Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown296240.0x7,210.0x6,150.0x10,150.0x10 

I broke rep records on all but lat pulldown. Most of those were set about a week ago. I my rest was <30 seconds most of the workout and I was out of gas by pull-downs. I try to keep a good ROM on all lifts. My shrugs were questionable on the 405 and the last two reps of 270 on rows. If I can't clean it up next week, I'll remove the rep record. ROM wasn't bad and may have been ok....but maybe not. 

I'm still fat. I don't diet well! I carb loaded this weekend. I've eaten great today. Then at dinner I cleaned up after my kids. I ate 1/4 of a grilled cheese and two spoons of chocolate chunk ice cream.  Now I'm freaking starving!!!! I guess the little cheat put me into pig out mode!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Apr 16, 2012)

It's been awhile since I updated, so I need to play catch up. Job #1 has been super busy. Job #2 (own a business) has also been very busy. Still working out and logging, just haven't had time to post on the net. I've been on the forum, just not time for the log! 



4/10: A.M. 2 miles on the treadmill, P.M. 2 miles on the treadmill

4/12: A.M. 2 miles on the treadmill

P.M.


Exercise Name1 RMLifting LogsLeg Extensions333.33150.0x15,190.0x10,230.0x10,250x10 leg curl215.3390.0x10,130.0x10,170.0x8Seated Calf Raise300180.0x20,180.0x18,180.0x15Donkey Calf Raises495270.0x15,270.0x25 

4/14: 

2 miles on the treadmill


Exercise Name1 RMLifting LogsEdit DeleteBarbell Bench Press378275.0x10,295.0x8,315.0x6,245x10Edit DeleteDumbbell Fly8460.0x12,60.0x12,60.0x12Edit DeleteHammer strength bench240180.0x10,180.0x10,180.0x8Edit DeleteDip1.661.0x20,0.0x18,0.0x18 


4/16

A.M. 2 miles on the treadmill

P.M.


Exercise Name1 RMLifting LogsStanding Biceps Cable Curl190100x11,110x12,130.0x10,150.0x8,100.0x12,0x0Machine Triceps Extension116.1650.0x15,50.0x15,85.0x11Dumbbell Preacher Curl7050.0x11,50.0x12,50.0x9Triceps Pushdown V-Bar264165.0x18,165.0x11,120.0x10Dumbbell Alternate Bicep Curl4230.0x12,30.0x10,30.0x10 
 
I set several rep records, but I don't remember what, except for today, so I won't mention them. Today it was tricep extensions, pushdowns and preacher curls. I didn't breathe well on pushdowns and my head hurt afterward. I took alt curls very easy.


----------



## jagbender (Apr 20, 2012)

catching up  on logs


----------



## returnofthdragon (Apr 23, 2012)

I've been crazy busy at work with very little time to update logs or even look at the internet much. I've still been keeping up with threads with tapatalk, but not a lot of time to post. Thinks will settle down soon. 

4/18

A.M. 2 miles on the treadmill

P.M.


Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown323150.0x10,150.0x10,255.0x8,255.0x5,150.0x10Underhand Pull down384180.0x10,270.0x8,320.0x2,320.0x6,180.0x14Cable Seated Row320150.0x15,240.0x10,240.0x8Barbell Shrugs Behind The Back472.5315.0x12,315.0x15,315.0x15 
If I remember correctly, I felt weak that day and likely didn't set any rep maxes.


4/20

A.M. 2 miles on the treadmill

P.M.

Exercise Name1 RMLifting LogsMachine Shoulder Press366.66250.0x14,230.0x11,180.0x11cable lateral raise7640.0x10,60.0x8,50.0x8bent cable lateral raise88.6660.0x10,70.0x8,70.0x8Reverse Flyes226.66110.0x12,170.0x8,170.0x10 

I believe I set rep records on all that day, but again, I didn't do shoulders much for a year so no big deal.

4/21

4 miles on the treadmill

4/23

A.M. 2 miles on the treadmill

P.M.


Exercise Name1 RMLifting LogsBarbell Squat300225.0x10,225.0x10,225.0x10Standing Barbell Calf Raise791.66315.0x20,405.0x20,475.0x20,475.0x20Leg Extensions285190.0x15,190.0x15,190.0x10Single leg kneeling leg curl186.6670.0x10,140.0x10,140.0x10,140.0x8 

I got a promotion at work several months ago. Because of requirements, I had to stop wearing jeans and switch to dress pants. I bought about 5 new pants. They are all getting too damn tight in the legs. I don't want to buy new pants again. I'm going to go lighter on legs for awhile. It's not like my legs are tree trunks, but I don't need huge legs anyway!

Because of being super busy at work, I've not been in the sun and lost a little tan. One day last week I was on my motorcycle for an hour at work. I had a damn dark farmers tan. That was without taking any MT2 for about a week. After a few months on CJC and and GHRP I had yet to experience hand numbness. That has been in full force lately, I believe my GH levels are still elevated.


----------



## jagbender (Apr 24, 2012)

nice squats


----------



## returnofthdragon (Apr 26, 2012)

jagbender said:


> nice squats



Thanks. 

So, a formerly well respected guy on here once posted  a protocol for “run and gun” with 6 weeks on tren A and prop, 6 weeks off and 6 back on. I wanted to check it out, so I gave it a shot. I’m almost at the end of the first 6 weeks and I’m feeling freaking amazing. I recently ate like crap for awhile to get some good “before” pics for a contest and in the last week or so of eating cleaner, I’ve dropped 10 pounds. I’m looking and feeling better than I have in a year. I think I hate “run and gun” I can’t stop now just when things are going well! I need to get some more tren A and prop!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Apr 29, 2012)

4-25

A.M.

1.8 miles on the treadmill

P.M.


Exercise Name1 RMLifting LogsHammer Underhand Pull down306.66180.0x8,230.0x10,230.0x10,230.0x8Cable Seated Row280150.0x10,150.0x10,180.0x10,210.0x10smith single arm shrug180135.0x10,135.0x10,135.0x10,135x10Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown240180.0x10,180.0x10,180.0x10,180.0x10 


I was starting to feel a little sore, so I rested on 4-26. Then on my P.M. workout 4-27 I started lifting, but still felt sore so I ran instead of lifting. I've slipped a little on protein and sleep a little lately. I think that was slowing my recovery. 

4-27

A.M. 1.8 miles on the treadmill
P.M. 2.2 miles on the treadmill

Cardio has been feeling better and the fat is melting off!


----------



## returnofthdragon (May 1, 2012)

To hell with tren. MT2 is my new favorite gear. I've not been in the sun in a few weeks (other than in a t-shirt) and I'm still dark. I love this stuff!

Yesterday:

Preacher Curl Machine164.66100.0x10,120.0x10,130.0x8Preacher Curl Machine190150.0x8Cable One Arm Tricep Extension101.3350.0x15,60.0x12,70.0x10,80.0x8Dumbbell Preacher Curl66.6650.0x10,50.0x10,50.0x10,50.0x8Triceps Pushdown - Rope185150.0x7,120.0x10,105.0x12,90x9Dumbbell Concentration Curls9165.0x12,65.0x10,65.0x8 



Today:
Today’s workout:


Exercise Name1 RMLifting LogsUnderhand Pull down380180.0x15,230.0x15,250.0x10,270.0x8,300.0x8Cable Seated Row288150.0x15,180.0x12,210.0x8,240.0x6,180.0x10Barbell Shrugs Behind The Back525315.0x20,365.0x10,365.0x10,315x20Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown260180.0x10,195.0x10,195.0x10,180.0x10,180.0x10

 


----------



## returnofthdragon (May 3, 2012)

Weight: 222

Workout

A.M. 2.5 miles fasted cardio

P.M.


Exercise Name1 RMLifting LogsLeg Extensions316.66130.0x15,170.0x15,210.0x10,250.0x8,250x8Lying Leg Curls190130.0x10,140.0x10,150.0x8,150.0x8Seated Calf Raise288180.0x15,180.0x18,180.0x15Thigh Adductor247.5130.0x15,150.0x15,165.0x15Thigh Abductor235150.0x17,165.0x12,165.0x9 


My gym only has two squat racks, they were again full of idiots. I wanted to get some legs in, so I did them without. I probably should have just done leg press or DL, but I just kept doing other things waiting for the the idiots until I ran out of time.


----------



## returnofthdragon (May 4, 2012)

Weight: 221.6

A.M. 2.8 fasted on the treadmill

P.M.


Exercise Name1 RMLifting LogsBarbell Bench Press390.83315.0x5,315.0x5,315.0x5,335.0x5,335.0x3Dumbbell Incline Fly9870.0x10,70.0x12,70.0x10Hammer strength bench251.99180.0x12,180.0x10,180.0x10Dip1.91.0x27,0.0x15,0.0x15 


For most of my life, chest was my favorite workout and bench my favorite lift. For the last few months something always hurts. I strained or slightly tore a pec 6 months ago. Since then either my pec, elbows, wrists or shoulders hurt every damn time I do bench. Nothing hurts before or after, but bench is just painful. I planned on hitting 500 by now, but that won't happen until I heal up! 

On the bright side, weight is dropping and strength isn't. That always makes me happy!


----------



## returnofthdragon (May 5, 2012)

Weight: 220


A.M. fasted workout


Exercise Name1 RMLifting LogsCrunches with Legs on Bench00.0x100,0.0x100,0.0x100ab machine255130.0x20,170.0x15,170.0x12,110.0x20ab rotation15050.0x20,90.0x20,55.0x25Standing Biceps Cable Curl270150.0x15,180.0x15,180.0x10Standing Biceps Cable Curl228180.0x8Preacher Curl Machine126.66100.0x8,80.0x8,80.0x8 


Followed by 2 miles on the treadmill


I had a family reunion today and family staying at the house. I still wanted some gym time so I got a little bit in. I also wanted to rest my shoulder from yesterday's workout.


----------



## jagbender (May 7, 2012)

nice bench press


----------



## returnofthdragon (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm going to get this fired up again soon. I've been MIA from cycling and from anything on the boards outside of Labpe for awhile. I got a promotion at work and had to spend the summer and fall doing some college stuff at night to put me in line for another promotion. Add that to having carpal tunnel surgery and I've been out of the game. I'm about post-op and almost ready to go. It still hurts like shit to do much with my hand, but it's getting better fast. I've been lifting a lot of legs and doing a lot of cardio in the last month. I'll start a cycle within the next few weeks. It' should be a good one after a month off of upper body and four or five months since my last cycle. I've never waited this long between cycles, but TRT has helped.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 19, 2013)

Ok. I'm getting back on track!  I always do best when I'm logging and I've not logged in many months. I had surgery on my hand in November which didn't help. I wasn't able to lift much with my hands for weeks and once I was able too, it hurt to use much weight. I didn't push it because I wanted to heal correctly.Long story short, I'm out of shape. I need a good cutter. 

I'm currently toward the end of a cycle. I've been running DP cyp at 750mg/week and tren E at 300mg/week. I just dropped the tren this week, I had planned on running it a couple more weeks, but some bunk caber gave me some side I didn't like. I'm on prami now, which works, but I hate it because it makes me have to fight falling asleep anytime I drive. After I end the cycle, I'll cruise for a few weeks and then start a cycle of test prop and tren a. 

I'm also taking CJC 125 and Grhp 2 at 250/mg 2-3 times per day. 


My current stats:

*Weight : *224.2 lbs*Body Fat : *0 %*Height : *68 inches*Chest : *48 inches*Waist : *39 inches*Arms : *17.5 inches*Shoulders : *54 inches*Foreams : *13.75 inches*Neck : *17.25 inches*Hips : *42.25 inches*Thighs : *27 inches*Calves : *17 inches


Today's workout:



*Exercise Name**1 RM**Lifting Logs* Hammer underhand seated row306.66Set 1 : 180.0x10
Set 2 : 180.0x10
Set 3 : 230.0x10
Set 4 : 230.0x10Barbell Shrugs Behind the Back337.5Set 1 : 225.0x15
Set 2 : 225.0x15
Set 3 : 225.0x15Cable Seated Row240Set 1 : 150.0x10
Set 2 : 150.0x10
Set 3 : 180.0x10
Set 4 : 180.0x10Wide-Grip Lat pulldown240Set 1 : 150.0x10
Set 2 : 150.0x10
Set 3 : 180.0x10
Set 4 : 180.0x10



My workout was crappy today. I'm trying to take clen and creatine at the same time, and it's not working out. Although I'm drinking over a gallon of water a day, I'm cramping too much. I cramped with every lift today. I'll up the taurine and see if it improves, if not one of them has to go!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm no vacation, so the workouts are a little shorter and the diet is a little poorer, but I'm still working!

Yesterday: 2 miles fasted treadmill

Today: Arms


*Exercise Name**1 RM**Lifting Logs* Preacher Curl Machine186.66Set 1 : 120.0x10
Set 2 : 140.0x10
Set 3 : 140.0x8Triceps Pushdown - Rope160Set 1 : 90.0x10
Set 2 : 120.0x10
Set 3 : 120.0x10
Set 4 : 120x10Alternate Incline Dumbbell Curl53.33Set 1 : 40.0x10
Set 2 : 40.0x10
Set 3 : 40.0x8Cable One Arm Tricep Extension80Set 1 : 60.0x10
Set 2 : 60.0x10
Set 3 : 60.0x10Dumbbell Concentration Curls86.66Set 1 : 65.0x10
Set 2 : 60.0x10
Set 3 : 65.0x8


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 22, 2013)

Cramping again today. I didn't get my gallon of water in yesterday. Clen also had me shaking too much on the excentric movement of the leg extensions. I'll be off Clen in a few days. I'll be glad when vacation is over, just to help with diet and exercise!




*Exercise Name**1 RM**Lifting Logs* Leg Press480Set 1 : 360.0x10
Set 2 : 360.0x10
Set 3 : 360.0x10
Set 4 : 360x10Seated Calf Raise300Set 1 : 180.0x20
Set 2 : 180.0x20
Set 3 : 180.0x20
Set 4 : 180x20Lying Leg Curls173.33Set 1 : 90.0x10
Set 2 : 110.0x10
Set 3 : 130.0x10Leg Extensions253.33Set 1 : 190.0x10
Set 2 : 190.0x10
Set 3 : 190.0x10


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm taking the weekend off.  Back to work tomorrow.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 25, 2013)

Morning: 2.5 miles on the treadmill fasted

Afternoon:


*Exercise Name**1 RM**Lifting Logs* Barbell Bench Press300Set 1 : 225.0x10
Set 2 : 225.0x10
Set 3 : 225.0x10
Set 4 : 225.0x10
Machine Fly226.66Set 1 : 130.0x10
Set 2 : 170.0x10
Set 3 : 170.0x8
Set 4 : 170.0x8
hammer strength incline240Set 1 : 180.0x10
Set 2 : 180.0x10
Set 3 : 180.0x10
Set 4 : 180.0x10
Hammer strength bench240Set 1 : 180x10
Set 2 : 180x10
Set 3 : 180x10
Set 4 : 180x10



This was the second time I've done BP in six months. Finally mostly pain free after surgery.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 28, 2013)

3/26


*Exercise Name**1 RM**Lifting Logs* Hammer Underhand Pull down360Set 1 : 180.0x10
Set 2 : 250.0x10
Set 3 : 270.0x10
Set 4 : 270.0x10Cable Seated Row280Set 1 : 150.0x10
Set 2 : 180.0x10
Set 3 : 210.0x10
Set 4 : 210.0x10Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown259Set 1 : 150.0x10
Set 2 : 180.0x10
Set 3 : 210.0x7
Set 4 : 180.0x8Dumbbell Shoulder Shrug133.33Set 1 : 80.0x20
Set 2 : 80.0x20
Set 3 : 80.0x15
Set 4 : 80.0x15


3/27

A.M.: 


*Exercise Name**1 RM**Lifting Logs* Barbell Squat300Set 1 : 225.0x10
Set 2 : 225.0x10
Set 3 : 225.0x10
Set 4 : 225.0x10Leg Extensions306.66Set 1 : 190.0x10
Set 2 : 190.0x10
Set 3 : 230.0x10
Set 4 : 230.0x10Lying Leg Curls173.33Set 1 : 110.0x10
Set 2 : 130.0x10
Set 3 : 130.0x10
Set 4 : 130.0x10Seated Calf Raise307.5Set 1 : 180.0x20
Set 2 : 180.0x20
Set 3 : 205.0x15
Set 4 : 205.0x15Thigh Abductor240Set 1 : 130.0x20
Set 2 : 150.0x15
Set 3 : 160.0x15
Set 4 : 160.0x10Thigh Adductor247.5Set 1 : 130.0x20
Set 2 : 165.0x15
Set 3 : 165.0x15
Set 4 : 165.0x10

P.M.: 2 miles on the treadmill

3/28

A.M.


*Exercise Name**1 RM**Lifting Logs* Hammer Shoulder Press316.66Set 1 : 180.0x10
Set 2 : 180.0x10
Set 3 : 250.0x8
Set 4 : 250.0x8cable lateral raise53.33Set 1 : 40.0x10
Set 2 : 40.0x10
Set 3 : 40.0x10
Set 4 : 40x10bent cable lateral raise66.66Set 1 : 40.0x10
Set 2 : 50.0x10
Set 3 : 50.0x10Crunches with Legs on Bench100Set 1 : 100 Laps/Reps
Set 2 : 100 Laps/Reps
Set 3 : 100 Laps/Repsab machine183.33Set 1 : 110.0x20
Set 2 : 110.0x20
Set 3 : 110.0x20
Set 4 : 110.0x20

My diet is terrible. I've gained a pound. I'm not doing well after vacation. My hunger is through the roof!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 30, 2013)

3/29

A.M. Arms



*Exercise Name**1 RM**Lifting Logs* Cable One Arm Tricep Extension80Set 1 : 40.0x10
Set 2 : 50.0x10
Set 3 : 60.0x10
Set 4 : 60.0x10
Set 5 : 60.0x10Preacher Curl Machine186.66Set 1 : 120.0x10
Set 2 : 140.0x8
Set 3 : 140.0x10
Set 4 : 100x15Triceps Pushdown - Rope168Set 1 : 120.0x12
Set 2 : 120.0x10
Set 3 : 120.0x8
Set 4 : 90x11Alternate Incline Dumbbell Curl50.66Set 1 : 40.0x8
Set 2 : 40.0x8
Set 3 : 40.0x8



P.M. 2 Miles on the treadmill


3/30: Stats update

My diet sucks. I'll probably start logging it too to make cheating harder to do. My weight is up, belly is up, butt down. The shoulders are bigger, but I think that has to be a measuring issue. The original number was probably from last year had just didn't get updated. 


Body Stats
*Weight : *225.8 lbs*Body Fat : *0 %*Height : *68 inches*Chest : *48 inches*Waist : *39.25 inches*Arms : *17.5 inches*Shoulders : *55 inches*Foreams : *13.75 inches*Neck : *17.5 inches*Hips : *41.75 inches*Thighs : *27 inches*Calves : *17 inches


----------



## returnofthdragon (Apr 1, 2013)

I started logging diet today, and it has already helped. There were a few times I'd normally cheat, but didn't because I didn't want to log it! That being said, I still didn't eat well today.  My plan is to eat high protien/fat and low carbs during the week and carb load on the weekends.

I have back acne off an on and a few months ago it got really, really bad. When that happens I take doxycycline which usually clears things up well. The problem is, if I take it for a few months in a row, if screws up my digestive system killing off the good bacteria making me feel bloated and full all the time. That's where I'm at right now. I had to force myself to eat dinner tonight. I'm trying to fix the problem with probiotics and get myself off the doxy. I started acnedren a month ago and ordered bodybuilders bodywash last week. I'm hoping they will help enough for me to get off the doxy and still be willing to take my shirt off at the pool this summer. 

I'm undecided what to do about my cycle. I had been on test/tren E and had planned on ending the cycle today, cruising for a moth or two and then starting tren a, test p, mast cycle. Instead of ending today, I ended the tren two weeks ago due to progesterone sides. Now i'm tempted to get some prolactrone and start again...but that would run into my summer cycle. I know I should just wait, but I don't want too! I've also considered running higher than TRT test until the starting the cut mix or running test and EQ. Basically my last cycle didn't end like I wanted and now want more juice!

Today's diet: 


 Totals2,068109772173,46738CaloriesCarbsFatProteinSodiumSugar
 
A.M. workout:

This is my third time doing bench in months since surgery. Still hurts a little, but getting better. Kept hurting during the rest of the workout. 


*Exercise Name**1 RM**Lifting Logs* Barbell Bench Press357Set 1 : 225.0x10
Set 2 : 275.0x8
Set 3 : 295.0x6
Set 4 : 315.0x4
Set 5 : 225.0x15Machine Fly226.66Set 1 : 170.0x10
Set 2 : 170.0x10
Set 3 : 170.0x10
Set 4 : 170.0x10Dip1.66Set 1 : 1.0x20
Set 2 : 0.0x15
Set 3 : 0.0x12hammer strength incline240Set 1 : 180.0x10
Set 2 : 180.0x10
Set 3 : 180.0x10

P.M. Workout: 2.3 miles on the treadmill


----------



## returnofthdragon (Apr 2, 2013)

A.M. Workout:


*Exercise Name**1 RM**Lifting Logs* Hammer Underhand Pull down360Set 1 : 180.0x10
Set 2 : 270.0x10
Set 3 : 270.0x10
Set 4 : 270.0x10
Set 5 : 180.0x15Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown266Set 1 : 150.0x10
Set 2 : 180.0x10
Set 3 : 210.0x8
Set 4 : 180.0x8Crunches with Legs on Bench100Set 1 : 100 Laps/Reps
Set 2 : 100 Laps/Reps
Set 3 : 100 Laps/RepsCable Seated Row304Set 1 : 150.0x10
Set 2 : 180.0x10
Set 3 : 210.0x8
Set 4 : 240.0x8Dumbbell Shoulder Shrug133.33Set 1 : 80.0x20
Set 2 : 80.0x20
Set 3 : 80.0x20
Set 4 : 80.0x15


P.M. workout: 3 miles on the treadmill


Macros:


 Totals2,209111882322,76765CaloriesCarbsFatProteinSodiumSugar
 


----------



## returnofthdragon (Apr 3, 2013)

Monday and Tuesday I had very high energy levels. Today I did not at all. I was down three pounds this morning, so the carb cutting is finally having an effect. 

Morning workout:


*Exercise Name**1 RM**Lifting Logs**Edit | Delete* Barbell Squat300Set 1 : 225.0x10
Set 2 : 225.0x10
Set 3 : 225.0x10
Set 4 : 225.0x10Leg Extensions306.66Set 1 : 110.0x14
Set 2 : 190.0x10
Set 3 : 190.0x10
Set 4 : 230.0x10
Set 5 : 230x10Standing Barbell Calf Raise641.66Set 1 : 315.0x20
Set 2 : 385.0x20
Set 3 : 385.0x20
Set 4 : 385.0x20Lying Leg Curls173.33Set 1 : 110.0x10
Set 2 : 130.0x10
Set 3 : 130.0x10Thigh Abductor220Set 1 : 130.0x15
Set 2 : 165.0x10
Set 3 : 160.0x10
Set 4 : 165.0x10Thigh Adductor230.99Set 1 : 165.0x12
Set 2 : 165.0x12
Set 3 : 165.0x10

P.M. Workout: 1.7 miles on the treadmill


Macros:


Totals1,82579732223,01931CaloriesCarbsFatProteinSodiumSugar 


I may not get to workout tomorrow. I have to work early and stay late.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Apr 4, 2013)

Crazy day at work, keeping from the gym and not helping my diet. I was on the road much of the day and my diet wasn't good. I didn't bring enough good food with me. 


Totals2,5501981021634,60255CaloriesCarbsFatProteinSodiumSugar 


----------



## returnofthdragon (Apr 6, 2013)

4/5

A.M. Workout: Today's workout felt great. Pumps were great. My arms, pumped, measured 18.5" after I got home. Too bad they couldn't look like that all of the time!



*Exercise Name**1 RM**Lifting Logs* Triceps Pushdown V-Bar200Set 1 : 90.0x15
Set 2 : 120.0x12
Set 3 : 150.0x10
Set 4 : 150x10
Set 5 : 150x10
Preacher Curl Machine186.66Set 1 : 100.0x15
Set 2 : 140.0x10
Set 3 : 140.0x10
Set 4 : 120x10
Cable One Arm Tricep Extension66.66Set 1 : 40.0x12
Set 2 : 50.0x10
Set 3 : 50.0x8
Set 4 : 50.0x8
Dumbbell Alternate Bicep Curl73.33Set 1 : 55.0x5
Set 2 : 55.0x10
Set 3 : 55.0x5
Machine Triceps Extension93.33Set 1 : 70.0x10
Set 2 : 70.0x10
Set 3 : 70.0x10
Dumbbell Concentration Curls86.66Set 1 : 65.0x10
Set 2 : 65.0x10
Set 3 : 65.0x7




Macros: After a poor diet yesterday, I was determined to be strict today....until my wife brought home a huge box of donuts from work. I managed to contain myself to 1.5 donuts. I rarely turn down good donuts, maybe that's why I'm not ripped!




 Totals2,5611581082294,67583CaloriesCarbsFatProteinSodiumSugar

 


----------



## returnofthdragon (Apr 6, 2013)

Saturday body stats update. Weight lost, fight inches lost, partial muscle gain.


Body Stats
*Weight : *221.2  lbs*Body Fat : *0 %*Height : *68  inches*Chest : *47.75  inches*Waist : *38.5  inches*Arms : *17.5  inches*Shoulders : *55  inches*Foreams : *14  inches*Neck : *17.5  inches*Hips : *41.5  inches*Thighs : *26.5  inches* Calves : *17  inches


----------



## returnofthdragon (Apr 8, 2013)

Today's workout:


*Exercise Name**1 RM**Lifting Logs* Barbell Bench Press348.33Set 1 : 225.0x10
Set 2 : 275.0x8
Set 3 : 275.0x8
Set 4 : 275.0x7
Set 5 : 215.0x10Dumbbell Fly84Set 1 : 60.0x10
Set 2 : 60.0x12
Set 3 : 60.0x12
Set 4 : 60.0x12hammer strength incline240Set 1 : 180.0x10
Set 2 : 180.0x10
Set 3 : 180.0x10Hammer strength bench228Set 1 : 180.0x8
Set 2 : 180.0x8
Set 3 : 180.0x8



Today's macros: 


Totals2,6391611102072,85979CaloriesCarbsFatProteinSodiumSugar 


Although I didn't eat well over the weekend, which is normal, I only gained .8 lbs. I did eat a little junk today.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Apr 9, 2013)

Great pumps today. Workout felt good. 


A.M. Workout:



*Exercise Name**1 RM**Lifting Logs* Hammer Underhand Pull down360Set 1 : 180.0x12
Set 2 : 270.0x10
Set 3 : 270.0x10
Set 4 : 270.0x10
Set 5 : 180.0x15Cable Seated Row304Set 1 : 150.0x12
Set 2 : 210.0x10
Set 3 : 240.0x8
Set 4 : 240.0x8Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown240Set 1 : 150.0x10
Set 2 : 180.0x10
Set 3 : 180.0x10
Set 4 : 180.0x10Dumbbell Shoulder Shrug137.5Set 1 : 75.0x25
Set 2 : 75.0x25
Set 3 : 75.0x25



I did better on my diet today. I'm getting more used to not eating junk daily!

Macro's: 


Totals2,506741382324,72034CaloriesCarbsFatProteinSodiumSugar 


----------



## returnofthdragon (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm dying to fire up the tren and prop now. I wanted to wait until may....it's close enough isn't it?

Today's workout:



*Exercise Name**1 RM**Lifting Logs* Hammer Shoulder Press240Set 1 : 180.0x10
Set 2 : 180.0x10
Set 3 : 180.0x10
Set 4 : 180.0x10Standing Low Pulley Deltoid Raise53.33Set 1 : 30.0x10
Set 2 : 40.0x10
Set 3 : 40.0x10Cable Rear Lateral Raise53.33Set 1 : 30.0x10
Set 2 : 40.0x10
Set 3 : 40.0x10
Set 4 : 40x8Cable Up Right Row186.66Set 1 : 100.0x12
Set 2 : 120.0x10
Set 3 : 140.0x10


Today's Macros:


Totals2,755145862533,65036CaloriesCarbsFatProteinSodiumSu 


----------



## returnofthdragon (Apr 12, 2013)

4/11/12

Workout:

*Exercise Name
1 RM
Lifting Logs

*

Preacher Curl Machine
160
Set 1 : 120.0x10
Set 2 : 100.0x15
Set 3 : 100.0x15




Cable One Arm Tricep Extension
60
Set 1 : 40.0x15
Set 2 : 40.0x15
Set 3 : 40.0x15
Set 4 : 40.0x15




Standing Biceps Cable Curl
225
Set 1 : 150.0x15
Set 2 : 150.0x15
Set 3 : 150.0x15




Triceps Pushdown - Rope
132
Set 1 : 90.0x12
Set 2 : 90.0x12
Set 3 : 90.0x12
Set 4 : 90x14




Dumbbell Preacher Curl
56
Set 1 : 40.0x12
Set 2 : 40.0x12
Set 3 : 40.0x12




Machine Triceps Extension
196
Set 1 : 140.0x12
Set 2 : 140.0x12
Set 3 : 140.0x10













Food:


Totals1,94071652013,02925CaloriesCarbsFatProteinSodiumSugar 


4/12

Workout: 2 miles on the tradmill


Food:


Totals2,151141921783,55591 


----------



## returnofthdragon (Apr 14, 2013)

*I lost a 1/2 inch on my belly and butt. Slightly lower weight. No gains. **

Body Stats*


* Weight : *219.6  lbs*Height : *68  inches* Chest : *47.5  inches*Waist : *38  inches*Arms : *17.5  inches* Shoulders : *55  inches*Foreams : *14  inches*Neck : *17.5  inches*Hips : *41.25  inches*Thighs : *26.5  inches* Calves : *17  inches



4/13 Workout:

I've not done squats in a while as the racks are taken every morning before I get there. I cramped a lot today. 

*Workout Logs*
*Exercise Name
1 RM
Lifting Logs
*
Barbell Squat
348.33
Set 1 : 225.0x10
Set 2 : 275.0x8
Set 3 : 275.0x8

Leg Extensions
333.33
Set 1 : 190.0x10
Set 2 : 230.0x10
Set 3 : 250.0x10
Set 4 : 250.0x8

Lying Leg Curls
146.66
Set 1 : 110.0x10
Set 2 : 110.0x10
Set 3 : 110.0x10

Seated Calf Raise
300
Set 1 : 180.0x20
Set 2 : 180.0x20
Set 3 : 180.0x15

Thigh Abductor
220
Set 1 : 130.0x10
Set 2 : 165.0x10
Set 3 : 160.0x10

Thigh Adductor
220
Set 1 : 165.0x10
Set 2 : 165.0x10
Set 3 : 165.0x10


----------



## returnofthdragon (Apr 15, 2013)

I thought I was going to be able to get two workouts in again today, but I had to work late, so I didn't. 

A.M. Workout: fasted treadmill 2 miles



 Totals1,960421052032,63025CaloriesCarbsFatProteinSodiumSugar

 


----------



## returnofthdragon (Apr 18, 2013)

Ok. I've had a nasty cold this week, likely even strep. I've fallen behind! I've still been working out, but not following my diet well and not logging well. I'll catch up the workouts here. I still feel like crap, but I can't rest much!



4/16
A.M. 2 miles on the treadmill

P.M. Chest workout I failed to log!

4/17
A.M. 2 miles on the treadmill

4/18

*Exercise Name
1 RM
Lifting Logs*

Hammer Underhand Pull down
240
Set 1 : 180.0x10
Set 2 : 180.0x10
Set 3 : 180.0x10
Set 4 : 180.0x10

Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown
200
Set 1 : 150.0x10
Set 2 : 150.0x10
Set 3 : 150.0x10
Set 4 : 150.0x10

Barbell Shrugs Behind The Back
374.99
Set 1 : 225.0x20
Set 2 : 225.0x20
Set 3 : 225.0x20

Cable Seated Row
280
Set 1 : 150.0x10
Set 2 : 180.0x10
Set 3 : 210.0x10
Set 4 : 210.0x10

Dumbbell Shoulder Shrug
133.33
Set 1 : 80.0x20
Set 2 : 80.0x20
Set 3 : 80.0x20


----------



## returnofthdragon (Apr 22, 2013)

I did have strep and so did everyone at my house. I think everyone is better now. I just started cycle again. I'll be taking test p .4ml/day, Tren a .6ml/day and I should be adding mast soon. The end of the cycle will be all DP. 

4/19?
*Exercise Name
1 RM
Lifting Logs*
Triceps Pushdown V-Bar
200
Set 1 : 90.0x10
Set 2 : 120.0x10
Set 3 : 150.0x10
Set 4 : 150x10
Set 5 : 150x10

Standing Biceps Cable Curl
186.66
Set 1 : 120.0x10
Set 2 : 140.0x10
Set 3 : 140.0x10

Cable One Arm Tricep Extension
66.66
Set 1 : 40.0x10
Set 2 : 50.0x10
Set 3 : 50.0x10
Set 4 : 50.0x10

Preacher Curl Machine
150
Set 1 : 100.0x15
Set 2 : 100.0x15
Set 3 : 100.0x12


4/22

I believe this was my 5th BP workout since August/Sept and since my Nov surgery. It felt great! I'm still taking it a little easy, but I'm getting back to normal!

*Exercise Name
1 RM
Lifting Logs

*Barbell Bench Press
378.66
Set 1 : 225.0x8
Set 2 : 275.0x5
Set 3 : 315.0x4
Set 4 : 335.0x3
Set 5 : 355.0x2
Set 6 : 355.0x2
Set 7 : 225.0x17

Dumbbell Incline Fly
91
Set 1 : 65.0x12
Set 2 : 65.0x12
Set 3 : 65.0x10

Dumbbell Decline Fly
82.33
Set 1 : 65.0x8
Set 2 : 65.0x8
Set 3 : 65.0x8

hammer strength incline
240
Set 1 : 180.0x10
Set 2 : 180.0x10
Set 3 : 180.0x8

Macros


Totals2,27652922553,67826CaloriesCarbsFatProteinSodiumSugar 


----------



## returnofthdragon (Apr 23, 2013)

Workouts felt good today. I'm starting to move away from all high volume/light weight and trying a little more heavy stuff. My diet is getting easier to stick too. I was freaking irritated with everyone at the gym today. It may be the tren or it may be the large herd of high school kids getting in the damn way. At least these kids did more lifting than talking. Still, I had to hold myself back from telling the kid dressing himself in front of the coat rack to get the f out of the way or die. I'm usually pretty easy going, not today!

A.M. 1.5 miles fasted treadmill

P.M. Back

*Exercise Name
1 RM
Lifting Logs
*
Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown
306
Set 1 : 150.0x10
Set 2 : 180.0x8
Set 3 : 210.0x6
Set 4 : 240.0x6
Set 5 : 270.0x4

Cable Seated Row
340
Set 1 : 150.0x10
Set 2 : 210.0x8
Set 3 : 240.0x6
Set 4 : 270.0x6
Set 5 : 300.0x4

Dumbbell Shoulder Shrug
146.66
Set 1 : 80.0x20
Set 2 : 80.0x25
Set 3 : 80.0x25
Set 4 : 80.0x25

Hammer Underhand Pull down
370
Set 1 : 180.0x10
Set 2 : 250.0x8
Set 3 : 270.0x6
Set 4 : 300.0x7

Food:


Totals2,19843882482,81524CaloriesCarbsFatProteinSodiumSugar 


----------



## returnofthdragon (Apr 24, 2013)

I had to work later tonight, so I didn't get to lift. I did get to do a little work on the heavy bag instead. I had a cheat meal tonight, that made my stomach hurt. I think I'm getting used to eating healthy!

A.M.: 1.9 fasted treadmill miles

P.M.: 15 minutes of heavy bag work. 

Food:


Totals2,395132972084,34530CaloriesCarbsFatProteinSodiumSugar 


----------



## returnofthdragon (Apr 25, 2013)

My workout felt good today. I sweat my ass off and my cardio sucked while lifting, but it felt good. Aggression is still up! 

A.M. 1.9 Miles fasted

P.M. Legs/Abs

I know I could do legs heavier. I don't want giant thighs and I don't have bird legs. I'm short and my legs are big enough. I trained legs hard a couple of years ago...and hated the results. My dress pants for work are always too tight in the thighs! 



*Exercise Name
1 RM
Lifting Logs
*
Barbell Squat
348.33
Set 1 : 225.0x8
Set 2 : 275.0x8
Set 3 : 275.0x8
Set 4 : 275.0x8

Seated Calf Raise
322.5
Set 1 : 215.0x15
Set 2 : 215.0x13
Set 3 : 215.0x8
Set 4 : 180.0x16

Leg Extensions
253.33
Set 1 : 190.0x10
Set 2 : 190.0x10
Set 3 : 190.0x10
Set 4 : 190.0x10

Lying Leg Curls
173.33
Set 1 : 110.0x10
Set 2 : 130.0x10
Set 3 : 130.0x10

Crunches with Legs on Bench
100
Set 1 : 100 Laps/Reps
Set 2 : 100 Laps/Reps
Set 3 : 100 Laps/Reps

ab machine
220
Set 1 : 110.0x30
Set 2 : 110.0x30


Food:


Totals2,252124882254,48028CaloriesCarbsFatProteinSodiumSugar

 


----------



## returnofthdragon (Apr 26, 2013)

I learned a couple of things today. First, never let your wife buy the groceries. I've been running out of my normal food all week and it was all gone today. The diet was crap because the good stuff was gone and I didn't have time to shop.  Second, I pinned my pec for the first time. That sucked. I use six sites, which is ok with ED pins, but I thought I'd use more. That virgin muscle wasn't happy. It wasn't the gear because the other six sites are fine....but the pec wasn't fine!

A.M. 2.2 miles on the treadmill.

Food:


 Totals2,8102531171735,63034CaloriesCarbsFatProteinSodiumSugar

 


----------



## returnofthdragon (Apr 27, 2013)

Stats update. I need to cut better. I'm growing, but would be better off shrinking!



*Weight : *220.4  lbs*Body Fat : ??**Height : *68  inches*Chest : *49.5  inches*Waist : *38  inches*Arms : *17.75  inches*Shoulders : *55.25  inches*Foreams : *14  inches*Neck : *17.5  inches*Hips : *41.25  inches*Thighs : *27  inches*Calves : *17  inches



Changes: Weight +1lb, Chest +2 (I assume poor measure last time), Arms:+.25, Shoulders +.25, Thighs +.5


----------



## returnofthdragon (Apr 29, 2013)

Sunday workout:

I've noticed my workouts have been getting too routine. I'm going to start trying to change things up a little. Sunday's workout felt great! Pumps were great. I'm gong to have to make Sunday a regular day. The gym wasn't packed for a change.  I really liked the change up. I was sucking wind though, that tren is killing my air!

*Exercise Name
1 RM
Lifting Logs
*
Dumbbell Alternate Bicep Curl
60
Set 1 : 40.0x10
Set 2 : 45.0x10
Set 3 : 45.0x9
Set 4 : 45.0x8

Dip Machine
360
Set 1 : 180.0x10
Set 2 : 270.0x10
Set 3 : 270.0x8
Set 4 : 270.0x8

Dumbbell Preacher Curl
60
Set 1 : 45.0x10
Set 2 : 45.0x10
Set 3 : 45.0x8
Set 4 : 45.0x8

Cable Tricep Incline Pushdown
120
Set 1 : 90.0x10
Set 2 : 90.0x10
Set 3 : 90.0x10
Set 4 : 90.0x10

Cable Reverse Grip Curls
146.66
Set 1 : 90.0x10
Set 2 : 110.0x10
Set 3 : 110.0x8
Set 4 : 110.0x8

Crunches with Legs on Bench
100
Set 1 : 100 Laps/Reps
Set 2 : 100 Laps/Reps
Set 3 : 100 Laps/Reps

ab rotation
150
Set 1 : 70.0x20
Set 2 : 80.0x20
Set 3 : 90.0x20
Set 4 : 90.0x20

Oblique Crunches
20
Set 1 : 20 Laps/Reps
Set 2 : 20 Laps/Reps
Set 3 : 20 Laps/Reps


1 mile on the treadmill.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Apr 29, 2013)

Freaking hot in the gym today. It was the first warm day of spring and the AC sucked, plus I was a furnace. I sweat my ass off and couldn't get enough water!

A.M. 2 miles on the treadmill

P.M.

*Exercise Name
1 RM
Lifting Logs

*Wide Grip Lat Pulldown
240
Set 1 : 155.0x10
Set 2 : 165.0x10
Set 3 : 180.0x10
Set 4 : 180.0x10

Barbell Bent Over Row
220
Set 1 : 165.0x10
Set 2 : 165.0x10
Set 3 : 165.0x10
Set 4 : 165.0x10

Cable Seated Row
240
Set 1 : 180.0x10
Set 2 : 180.0x10
Set 3 : 180.0x10
Set 4 : 180.0x10

Hammer Underhand Pull down
240
Set 1 : 180.0x10
Set 2 : 180.0x10
Set 3 : 180.0x10
Set 4 : 180.0x10

Barbell Shrugs Behind The Back
420
Set 1 : 315.0x10
Set 2 : 315.0x10
Set 3 : 315.0x10
Set 4 : 315.0x10

Food:


Totals2,157101822393,68531CaloriesCarbsFatProteinSodiumSugar 


----------



## returnofthdragon (Apr 30, 2013)

I kept the calories a lot lower today and I can feel it. I'm low on energy. I may need a good pre-workout supp. I had a had time starting my second workout today, but I did fine once I got in there. The numbers are weak because I've neglected to do these lifts for a long time. Before I quit benching for a few months, my anterior delt was always sore, so I saved it for chest day and skipped shoulder workouts. 


A.M. 2.2 miles fasted on the treadmill

P.M. Shoulders/Abs

*Exercise Name
1 RM
Lifting Logs
*
Dumbbell Lateral Raise
46.66
Set 1 : 30.0x10
Set 2 : 35.0x10
Set 3 : 35.0x10
Set 4 : 35x10

Dumbbell Front Raise
38
Set 1 : 30.0x8
Set 2 : 30.0x8
Set 3 : 30.0x8
Set 4 : 30x8

Cable Up Right Row
160
Set 1 : 120.0x10
Set 2 : 120.0x10
Set 3 : 120.0x10
Set 4 : 120x10

Dumbbell Arnold Press
66.66
Set 1 : 50.0x10
Set 2 : 50.0x10
Set 3 : 50.0x8
Set 4 : 50x8

ab machine
225
Set 1 : 110.0x25
Set 2 : 150.0x15
Set 3 : 150.0x15
Set 4 : 150.0x10

Crunches with Legs on Bench
100
Set 1 : 100 Laps/Reps
Set 2 : 100 Laps/Reps


Food: 


Totals1,57050781953,20932CaloriesCarbsFatProteinSodiumSugar 


----------



## returnofthdragon (May 1, 2013)

After the very low calorie today, I had a cheat meal this morning. I needed some carbs or was going to be a zombie at work. 


A.M. 2.2 miles fasted

P.M. Legs

Leg Extensions
333.33
Set 1 : 190.0x10
Set 2 : 210.0x10
Set 3 : 230.0x10
Set 4 : 250.0x10

Leg Press
600
Set 1 : 450.0x10
Set 2 : 450.0x10
Set 3 : 450.0x8
Set 4 : 450.0x8

Standing Barbell Calf Raise
556.5
Set 1 : 315.0x20
Set 2 : 315.0x20
Set 3 : 315.0x20
Set 4 : 315.0x23

Barbell Squat
366.66
Set 1 : 275.0x10
Set 2 : 275.0x10
Set 3 : 275.0x8
Set 4 : 275.0x8

Lying Leg Curls
173.33
Set 1 : 130.0x10
Set 2 : 130.0x10
Set 3 : 130.0x10
Set 4 : 130.0x8

Seated Calf Raise
300
Set 1 : 180.0x20
Set 2 : 180.0x20
Set 3 : 180.0x15
Set 4 : 180.0x13


Food:


Totals2,045153881613,67534Your Daily Goal2,55035185962,50051Remaining505198-3-65-1,17517CaloriesCarbsFatProteinSodiumSugar 


----------



## returnofthdragon (May 2, 2013)

I only made it to the gym once today. After legs yesterday, I was a little sore this morning. That combined with the fact the weather was cold and nasty, I thought it would be a good day to give my legs a rest. I did arms in the afternoon and the pumps were awesome! Dieting is getting easier. My calories were very low today with little hunger. 




*Exercise Name
1 RM
Lifting Logs
*
Dumbbell Alternate Bicep Curl
53.33
Set 1 : 40.0x10
Set 2 : 40.0x10
Set 3 : 40.0x10
Set 4 : 40.0x10

Dip Machine
360
Set 1 : 270.0x10
Set 2 : 270.0x10
Set 3 : 270.0x10
Set 4 : 270.0x10

Cable Reverse Grip Curls
146.66
Set 1 : 90.0x10
Set 2 : 110.0x10
Set 3 : 100.0x10
Set 4 : 100.0x9

Cable Tricep Incline Pushdown
140
Set 1 : 90.0x10
Set 2 : 90.0x10
Set 3 : 105.0x10
Set 4 : 105.0x10

Dumbbell Preacher Curl
60
Set 1 : 45.0x10
Set 2 : 45.0x10
Set 3 : 45.0x10
Set 4 : 45.0x8


Cable Triceps Pushdown
190
Set 1 : 120.0x10
Set 2 : 120.0x10
Set 3 : 120.0x10
Set 4 : 150.0x8

Food: 

 Totals1,57047792112,47627CaloriesCarbsFatProteinSodiumSugar

 


----------



## returnofthdragon (May 3, 2013)

No gym today. I had to work early and stay late.   This is the reason I try to go twice a day M-F anyway. That way I'm not too mad when I miss. 

Food:

Totals1,795541122052,65829CaloriesCarbsFatProteinSodiumSugar 


----------



## returnofthdragon (May 5, 2013)

Weight's dropping, fat shrinking.

*Body Stats*


*Weight : *217  lbs*Body Fat : ?* %*Height : *68  inches*Chest : *49.5  inches*Waist : *37.25  inches*Arms : *17.75  inches*Shoulders : *55.25  inches*Foreams : *14  inches*Neck : *17.5  inches*Hips : *41  inches*Thighs : *27  inches* Calves : *17  inches


----------



## returnofthdragon (May 5, 2013)

When I'm trying to lose fat as I am now, I usually use 30 sec rest periods between sets. Today, I had a hard time keeping up with that. Also, as I've said before, I stopped doing bench press and similar lifts in September or October last year. A few months before quitting anything above 400 BP hurt my shoulder badly. I starting lifting lighter until anything above 315 hurt my shoulder. I decided to give it a break, then had surgery on my hand in November. I didn't start back until about a month ago. Today was the first time I've tried incline, and it showed. I was very weak and starting with incline, made the rest of the exercises very hard. I also ran out of gas quickly today. At least I now know what I need to start working on more!

Today's workout:



*Exercise Name
1 RM
Lifting Logs

*Barbell Incline Bench Press
285
Set 1 : 225.0x8
Set 2 : 225.0x8
Set 3 : 225.0x8
Set 4 : 225.0x8

Barbell Bench Press
332.5
Set 1 : 285.0x5
Set 2 : 255.0x8
Set 3 : 255.0x8
Set 4 : 235.0x8

Dumbbell Incline Fly
86.66
Set 1 : 65.0x10
Set 2 : 65.0x10
Set 3 : 65.0x10
Set 4 : 65.0x10

Hammer strength bench
216
Set 1 : 180.0x6
Set 2 : 90.0x10
Set 3 : 90.0x10
Set 4 : 90.0x10

Machine Fly
164.66
Set 1 : 130.0x8
Set 2 : 130.0x8
Set 3 : 130.0x8
Set 4 : 130.0x8


----------



## returnofthdragon (May 7, 2013)

Two days to post here. The cut is going better. Weight is finally starting to fall off and I'm feeling better about the diet. 


Monday:

A.M. 2.2 miles on the treadmill

Food:


Totals1,41548832031,81428CaloriesCarbsFatProteinSodiumSugar 

Today

Weight: 216 

A.M. 2.2 miles on the treadmill

P.M. Back


*Exercise Name
1 RM
Lifting Logs
*
Wide Grip Lat Pulldown
240
Set 1 : 150.0x10
Set 2 : 165.0x10
Set 3 : 180.0x10
Set 4 : 180.0x10

Barbell Bent Over Row
220
Set 1 : 165.0x10
Set 2 : 165.0x10
Set 3 : 165.0x10
Set 4 : 165.0x10

Cable Seated Row
260
Set 1 : 180.0x10
Set 2 : 180.0x10
Set 3 : 195.0x10
Set 4 : 195.0x10

Dumbbell Shoulder Shrug
133.33
Set 1 : 80.0x20
Set 2 : 80.0x20
Set 3 : 80.0x20
Set 4 : 80.0x20


----------



## returnofthdragon (May 8, 2013)

I had a nice cheat meal this morning. Then my wife decided we were going out to eat tonight and I cheated again. I'll have to be really strict the rest of the week! Workouts were great, lifting cut short due to dinner. 

A.M. 1.5 miles on the treadmill.

P.M. Arms
*Exercise Name
1 RM
Lifting Logs

*

Dumbbell Alternate Bicep Curl
60
Set 1 : 45.0x10
Set 2 : 45.0x10
Set 3 : 45.0x8
Set 4 : 45.0x8




Dip Machine
360
Set 1 : 270.0x10
Set 2 : 270.0x10
Set 3 : 270.0x10
Set 4 : 270.0x10




Dumbbell Zottman Curl
46.66
Set 1 : 35.0x10
Set 2 : 35.0x8
Set 3 : 35.0x7
Set 4 : 30.0x6




Cable Rope Overhead Triceps Extension
200
Set 1 : 90.0x10
Set 2 : 90.0x10
Set 3 : 120.0x10
Set 4 : 150.0x10




*
Food:


Totals3,4301911662816,23550CaloriesCarbsFatProteinSodiumSugar

 
*


----------



## returnofthdragon (May 9, 2013)

Great energy today. I was able to do what I like in the gym. Fast on the heavy part, slow on negative with 30 second rest intervals. Good day!


A.M. I skipped the treadmill and hit abs. 

*Workout Logs*
*Exercise Name
1 RM
Lifting Logs
*
Crunches with Legs on Bench
100
Set 1 : 100 Laps/Reps
Set 2 : 100 Laps/Reps
Set 3 : 100 Laps/Reps

Oblique Crunches
60
Set 1 : 60 Laps/Reps
Set 2 : 60 Laps/Reps
Set 3 : 60 Laps/Reps

ab machine
249.99
Set 1 : 110.0x25
Set 2 : 130.0x20
Set 3 : 150.0x20
Set 4 : 150.0x20

Decline Crunch
50
Set 1 : 50 Laps/Reps
Set 2 : 50 Laps/Reps
Set 3 : 50 Laps/Reps

ab rotation
150
Set 1 : 90.0x20
Set 2 : 90.0x20
Set 3 : 90.0x20




P.M. Shoulders

Dumbbell Lateral Raise
46.66
Set 1 : 35.0x10
Set 2 : 35.0x10
Set 3 : 35.0x10
Set 4 : 35x10

Dumbbell Front Raise
44.33
Set 1 : 35.0x8
Set 2 : 35.0x8
Set 3 : 30.0x8
Set 4 : 30x8

Cable Up Right Row
240
Set 1 : 150.0x10
Set 2 : 180.0x10
Set 3 : 180.0x10
Set 4 : 180x10

Hammer Shoulder Press
266.66
Set 1 : 180.0x10
Set 2 : 180.0x10
Set 3 : 200.0x10
Set 4 : 200x10

Dumbbell Shoulder Shrug
133.33
Set 1 : 80.0x20
Set 2 : 80.0x20
Set 3 : 80.0x20

Dumbbell Arnold Press
66.66
Set 1 : 50.0x10
Set 2 : 50.0x10
Set 3 : 50.0x10
Set 4 : 50x10

Reverse Machine Flyes
200
Set 1 : 110.0x10
Set 2 : 150.0x10
Set 3 : 150.0x10
Set 4 : 150.0x10


Food:


 Totals1,65074881902,64736CaloriesCarbsFatProteinSodiumSugar
 


----------



## returnofthdragon (May 10, 2013)

Sort of a rest day today....

A.M. 30 minutes of ab work with a kettle bell

P.M. I was going to do legs, but the place was packed and I wouldn't have got anything done. 2 miles on the treadmill

FOOD:



Totals1,97697922302,89348CaloriesCarbsFatProteinSodiumSugar 


----------



## returnofthdragon (May 11, 2013)

*Body Stats Update
*
Last week:



*Weight : *217 lbs*Body Fat : ?* %*Height : *68 inches*Chest : *49.5 inches*Waist : *37.25 inches*Arms : *17.75 inches*Shoulders : *55.25 inches*Foreams : *14 inches*Neck : *17.5 inches*Hips : *41 inches*Thighs : *27 inches*Calves : *17 inches



This week:



*Weight : *215.6 lbs*Body Fat : ?* %*Height : *68 inches*Chest : *49.5 inches*Waist : *37.25 inches*Arms : *17.75 inches*Shoulders : *55.25 inches*Foreams : *14 inches*Neck : *17.5 inches*Hips : *40.75 inchesT*highs : *26 inches*Calves : *17 inches


----------



## returnofthdragon (May 14, 2013)

Ok, I had a few days of rest and I'm back at it again. I may not get two workouts in during most days this week due to work, but I should get at least one. 

A.M. Legs

*Workout Logs*
*Exercise Name
1 RM
Lifting Logs
*
Barbell Squat
348.33
Set 1 : 275.0x8
Set 2 : 275.0x8
Set 3 : 275.0x8

Leg Extensions
333.33
Set 1 : 190.0x10
Set 2 : 210.0x10
Set 3 : 250.0x10
Set 4 : 250.0x8

Lying Leg Curls
173.33
Set 1 : 110.0x10
Set 2 : 130.0x10
Set 3 : 130.0x10
Set 4 : 130.0x10

Thigh Abductor
220
Set 1 : 130.0x15
Set 2 : 150.0x12
Set 3 : 165.0x10

Thigh Adductor
230.99
Set 1 : 150.0x12
Set 2 : 165.0x12
Set 3 : 165.0x12
Set 4 : 165.0x12

Seated Calf Raise
307.5
Set 1 : 205.0x15
Set 2 : 205.0x15
Set 3 : 205.0x10
Set 4 : 180.0x18


Food:



 Totals2,2561461192103,39359CaloriesCarbsFatProteinSodiumSugar

 


----------



## returnofthdragon (May 16, 2013)

I'm behind on logs!!! I'll explain by being a crybaby. There is a major re-organization happening in secret at work. Everyone is stressed and uptight. I have a pending promised promotion hanging in the balance. I've had to work early and late. I'm expecting to be called in and grilled about the promotion anytime. Due to that I've upped the carbs this week. I can't be in an intense "interview" in a carb-less coma! Good thing I increased the carbs too, because my wife just vomited as I'm typing and two of my toddlers woke up crying. I needed the carbs for fuel today!!!! I was going to enter logs for food yesterday and today, but f it! I'll add workouts though. I lifted twice today trying to play catch up. Arms in the morning and chest in the evening. Not a good plan but hell, I'm getting it done! I was weak on my chest lifts. I'll blame the early morning triceps work! Maybe I'm just a puss.....just spent 15 minutes with puking wife and crying 2yr old. They are happy now and I can continue. 

Note on the tren: I was a sweaty mess while sleeping last night. 

A.M. 

*Exercise Name
1 RM
Lifting Logs

*Dumbbell Alternate Bicep Curl
63.33
Set 1 : 40.0x10
Set 2 : 50.0x8
Set 3 : 50.0x8
Set 4 : 50.0x7

Triceps Pushdown - Rope
160
Set 1 : 105.0x10
Set 2 : 120.0x10
Set 3 : 120.0x10
Set 4 : 120x10

Cable Reverse Grip Curls
133.33
Set 1 : 100.0x10
Set 2 : 100.0x8
Set 3 : 100.0x8
Set 4 : 100.0x8

Cable Rope Overhead Triceps Extension
200
Set 1 : 150.0x10
Set 2 : 120.0x10
Set 3 : 120.0x10
Set 4 : 120.0x10

Dumbbell Preacher Curl
66.66
Set 1 : 50.0x10
Set 2 : 50.0x10
Set 3 : 50.0x10
Set 4 : 50.0x8


P.M. I may have done better with a spotter. I can usually tell what my limits are, but with it being the second workout of the day, it felt weird, so I racked the weight early. 


Barbell Bench Press
361
Set 1 : 285.0x8
Set 2 : 285.0x8
Set 3 : 285.0x5
Set 4 : 285.0x5

Barbell Incline Bench Press
234.33
Set 1 : 185.0x8
Set 2 : 185.0x8
Set 3 : 135.0x10
Set 4 : 135.0x10

Hammer strength bench
228
Set 1 : 180.0x8
Set 2 : 160.0x6
Set 3 : 160.0x6
Set 4 : 160.0x5

Machine Fly
200
Set 1 : 130.0x10
Set 2 : 150.0x10
Set 3 : 150.0x10
Set 4 : 150.0x10


----------



## returnofthdragon (May 17, 2013)

Workout felt great today. I did everything with speed, but good form. Rest periods were 30 seconds or less. I wanted to lift again in the P.M. but I'm still sore from the two sessions yesterday. Four sessions in two days may have been a little much. 

A.M. Back

*Workout Logs*
*Exercise Name
1 RM
Lifting Logs
*
Hammer Underhand Pull down
266.66
Set 1 : 180.0x10
Set 2 : 200.0x10
Set 3 : 200.0x10
Set 4 : 200.0x10

Hammer row
266.66
Set 1 : 180.0x10
Set 2 : 200.0x10
Set 3 : 200.0x10
Set 4 : 200.0x10

Barbell Shrugs Behind The Back
472.5
Set 1 : 315.0x15
Set 2 : 315.0x15
Set 3 : 315.0x15
Set 4 : 315.0x10

Wide Grip Lat Pulldown
220
Set 1 : 165.0x10
Set 2 : 165.0x10
Set 3 : 165.0x10
Set 4 : 165.0x10

Cable Seated Row
200
Set 1 : 150.0x10
Set 2 : 150.0x10
Set 3 : 150.0x10
Set 4 : 150.0x10


----------



## returnofthdragon (May 18, 2013)

Progress post

Last month


*Body Stats*


*Weight : *219.6 lbs*Body Fat : ?* %*Height : *68 inches*Chest : *47.5 inches*Waist : *38 inches*Arms : *17.5 inches*Shoulders : *55 inches*Foreams : *14 inches*Neck : *17.5 inches*Hips : *41.25 inches*Thighs : *26.5 inches*Calves : *17 inches



Today: One note, my measurements on chest and shoulders have been inconsistent. Starting today, my wife is going to do those. 

*Body Stats*


*Weight : *215.4 lbs*Body Fat : ?* %*Height : *68 inches*Chest : *48.5 inches*Waist : *37 inches*Arms : *17.75 inches*Shoulders : *54 inches*Foreams : *14.5 inches*Neck : *17.5 inches*Hips : *40.5 inches*Thighs : *25.75 inches*Calves : *16.75 inches




I may have to get pics up sometime. The difference are very obvious visually.


----------



## returnofthdragon (May 20, 2013)

I think I had a stomach flu since Friday. I thought I was just having issues due to the acne antibiotics I take, but it was worse. I didn't eat a lot this weekend and felt like crap until this afternoon. I feel better now. I worked out this morning anyway, but I skipped the second workout. It still felt good. I'm getting stronger in some areas despite losing weight. 


*Exercise Name
1 RM
Lifting Logs
*
Dumbbell Alternate Bicep Curl
66.66
Set 1 : 50.0x10
Set 2 : 50.0x9
Set 3 : 50.0x8
Set 4 : 40.0x8

Dip Machine
360
Set 1 : 270.0x10
Set 2 : 270.0x10
Set 3 : 270.0x10
Set 4 : 270.0x10

Cable Reverse Grip Curls
133.33
Set 1 : 100.0x10
Set 2 : 100.0x10
Set 3 : 100.0x10
Set 4 : 100.0x10

Cable Tricep Incline Pushdown
140
Set 1 : 90.0x10
Set 2 : 90.0x10
Set 3 : 105.0x10
Set 4 : 105.0x10

Dumbbell Preacher Curl
73.33
Set 1 : 55.0x10
Set 2 : 55.0x10
Set 3 : 55.0x8
Set 4 : 55.0x8


Food:

 Totals2,052128702094,20134CaloriesCarbsFatProteinSodiumSugar

 


----------



## returnofthdragon (May 25, 2013)

Ok, flu and work insanity are all behind me. It?s time to get back on track. I?ve been working out, but my diet has been less strict. I?ll catch up the workouts here and should be back on track with diet and exercise tracking from here on out. The below workouts have been going great. I feel strong. I feel energy and I?m looking better!
05-21
*Exercise Name*
*1 RM*
*Lifting Logs*


Standing Low Pulley Deltoid Raise
66.66
Set 1 : 30.0x10
Set 2 : 40.0x10
Set 3 : 50.0x10
Set 4 : 50x8


Cable Rear Lateral Raise
66.66
Set 1 : 40.0x10
Set 2 : 50.0x10
Set 3 : 50.0x10
Set 4 : 50x10

Cable Front Raise
40
Set 1 : 30.0x10
Set 2 : 30.0x10
Set 3 : 30.0x10
Set 4 : 30x10

Hammer Shoulder Press
240
Set 1 : 180.0x10
Set 2 : 180.0x10
Set 3 : 180.0x10
Set 4 : 180.0x10

Dumbbell Arnold Press
73.33
Set 1 : 55.0x10
Set 2 : 55.0x10
Set 3 : 50.0x10
Set 4 : 55.0x10

05-22
*Exercise Name*
*1 RM*
*Lifting Logs*

Wide Grip Lat Pulldown
240
Set 1 : 165.0x10
Set 2 : 165.0x10
Set 3 : 180.0x10
Set 4 : 180.0x10

Cable Seated Row
260
Set 1 : 150.0x10
Set 2 : 165.0x10
Set 3 : 180.0x10
Set 4 : 195.0x10

Hammer row
306.66
Set 1 : 180.0x10
Set 2 : 230.0x10
Set 3 : 230.0x10
Set 4 : 230.0x10

Barbell Shrugs Behind The Back
442.5
Set 1 : 295.0x15
Set 2 : 295.0x15
Set 3 : 295.0x15
Set 4 : 295.0x15

Crunches with Legs on Bench
100
Set 1 : 100 Laps/Reps
Set 2 : 100 Laps/Reps
Set 3 : 100 Laps/Reps


05-23

*Exercise Name*
*1 RM*
*Lifting Logs*

Barbell Squat
366.66
Set 1 : 275.0x10
Set 2 : 275.0x10
Set 3 : 275.0x10

Leg Extensions
306.66
Set 1 : 230.0x10
Set 2 : 230.0x10
Set 3 : 230.0x10
Set 4 : 230.0x10

Lying Leg Curls
173.33
Set 1 : 110.0x10
Set 2 : 130.0x10
Set 3 : 130.0x10
Set 4 : 130.0x10

Standing Barbell Calf Raise
641.66
Set 1 : 315.0x20
Set 2 : 385.0x20
Set 3 : 385.0x20
Set 4 : 385.0x20

ab machine
249.99
Set 1 : 150.0x20
Set 2 : 150.0x20
Set 3 : 150.0x20
Set 4 : 150.0x20

Oblique Crunches
40
Set 1 : 40 Laps/Reps
Set 2 : 40 Laps/Reps
Set 3 : 40 Laps/Reps


----------



## returnofthdragon (May 28, 2013)

Last night I woke up a lot. Either I woke in a puddle of sweat or shivering. I tried switching doses to EOD....bad idea. I'm back to ED now!



Today's workout. 


*Exercise Name*
*1 RM*
*Lifting Logs*
*Edit | Delete*

Barbell Bench Press
373.66
Set 1 : 275.0x10
Set 2 : 295.0x8
Set 3 : 315.0x4
Set 4 : 315.0x4
Set 5 : 225x12

Dumbbell Incline Fly
86.66
Set 1 : 65.0x10
Set 2 : 65.0x10
Set 3 : 65.0x10
Set 4 : 65.0x10

hammer strength incline
240
Set 1 : 180.0x10
Set 2 : 180.0x10
Set 3 : 180.0x10

Hammer strength bench
240
Set 1 : 180.0x10
Set 2 : 160.0x9
Set 3 : 160.0x9


----------



## returnofthdragon (May 29, 2013)

I slept great last night. When my alarm when off I was hot, sweaty and HUNGRY. The tren is doing it's work! I had great intensity for an A.M. workout. My rest periods were equal to or under 30 seconds. *



Exercise Name*
*1 RM*
*Lifting Logs*

Wide Grip Lat Pulldown
253.33
Set 1 : 160.0x10
Set 2 : 190.0x10
Set 3 : 190.0x10
Set 4 : 190.0x10

Cable Seated Row
260
Set 1 : 180.0x10
Set 2 : 180.0x10
Set 3 : 195.0x10
Set 4 : 195.0x10

Hammer Underhand Pull down
240
Set 1 : 180.0x10
Set 2 : 180.0x10
Set 3 : 180.0x10
Set 4 : 180.0x10

Hammer row
240
Set 1 : 180.0x10
Set 2 : 180.0x10
Set 3 : 180.0x10
Set 4 : 180.0x10

Barbell Bent Over Row
246.66
Set 1 : 165.0x10
Set 2 : 165.0x10
Set 3 : 185.0x10
Set 4 : 185.0x10


----------



## returnofthdragon (May 30, 2013)

Lots of aerobic exercise with the wife last night. Twenty minutes of heavy bag this morning. 



 Totals1,851136571883,30925CaloriesCarbsFatProteinSodiumSugar

 


----------



## returnofthdragon (May 31, 2013)

I have not felt like eating all day. That's not normal for me. I've had to force myself to eat and most of my normal food almost made me vomit thinking of it. 

*Workout Logs*
*Exercise Name*
*1 RM*

Dumbbell Alternate Bicep Curl
66.66
Set 1 : 50.0x10
Set 2 : 50.0x8
Set 3 : 50.0x8
Set 4 : 50.0x7

Cable Tricep Incline Pushdown
140
Set 1 : 105.0x10
Set 2 : 105.0x10
Set 3 : 105.0x10
Set 4 : 105.0x10

Dumbbell Preacher Curl
66.66
Set 1 : 50.0x10
Set 2 : 50.0x10
Set 3 : 50.0x10
Set 4 : 50.0x8

Cable Reverse Grip Curls
133.33
Set 1 : 100.0x10
Set 2 : 100.0x10
Set 3 : 100.0x10
Set 4 : 100.0x10

Triceps Pushdown V-Bar
200
Set 1 : 120.0x10
Set 2 : 120.0x10
Set 3 : 150.0x10
Set 4 : 150x10

Seated Calf Raise
300
Set 1 : 180.0x20
Set 2 : 180.0x20
Set 3 : 180.0x20
Set 4 : 180.0x18




Totals1,7681535215993475CaloriesCarbsFatProteinSodiumSugar 


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jun 1, 2013)

Update:

*Body Stats*


*Weight : *215.8  lbs*Body Fat : *0 %*Height : *68  inches*Chest : *49.5  inches*Waist : *36.75  inches*Arms : *17.75  inches*Shoulders : *55  inches*Foreams : *14  inches*Neck : *17.5  inches*Hips : *40.5  inches*Thighs : *26  inches*Calves : *16.5  inches


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jun 3, 2013)

Today's workout

*Workout Logs*
*Exercise Name*
*1 RM*
*Lifting Logs*

Dumbbell Lateral Raise
46.66
Set 1 : 35.0x10
Set 2 : 35.0x10
Set 3 : 35.0x10
Set 4 : 35x10

Dumbbell Front Raise
44.33
Set 1 : 35.0x8
Set 2 : 35.0x8
Set 3 : 30.0x8
Set 4 : 30x8

Cable Up Right Row
240
Set 1 : 130.0x10
Set 2 : 150.0x10
Set 3 : 180.0x10
Set 4 : 180x10

Reverse Machine Flyes
200
Set 1 : 150.0x10
Set 2 : 150.0x10
Set 3 : 150.0x10
Set 4 : 150.0x10

Crunches with Legs on Bench
100
Set 1 : 100 Laps/Reps
Set 2 : 100 Laps/Reps
Set 3 : 100 Laps/Reps




Food:

Totals1,910112582362,20439CaloriesCarbsFatProteinSodiumSugar

 


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jun 4, 2013)

I was a sweaty mess at the gym today. The tren is doing it's work. 

*Workout Logs*
*Exercise Name*
*1 RM*
*Lifting Logs*

Wide Grip Lat Pulldown
260
Set 1 : 165.0x10
Set 2 : 180.0x10
Set 3 : 195.0x10
Set 4 : 195.0x10

Barbell Bent Over Row
220
Set 1 : 165.0x10
Set 2 : 165.0x10
Set 3 : 165.0x10
Set 4 : 165.0x10

Romanian Deadlift
272.33
Set 1 : 215.0x8
Set 2 : 215.0x8
Set 3 : 215.0x8
Set 4 : 215x8

Hammer Underhand Pull down
240
Set 1 : 180.0x10
Set 2 : 180.0x10
Set 3 : 180.0x10
Set 4 : 180.0x10


Food:




Totals1,895123442062,66938Your Daily Goal2,55035185962,50051Remaining65522841-110-16913CaloriesCarbsFatProteinSodiumSugar 


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jun 6, 2013)

Yesterday:

2 miles on the treadmill

4x50 crunches


Totals2,7781321122245,74228CaloriesCarbsFatProteinSodiumSugar 


Today:

*Workout Logs*
*Exercise Name*
*1 RM*
*Lifting Logs*

Barbell Bench Press
366.66
Set 1 : 225.0x10
Set 2 : 275.0x10
Set 3 : 275.0x8
Set 4 : 275.0x8

Dumbbell Incline Fly
93.33
Set 1 : 65.0x10
Set 2 : 70.0x10
Set 3 : 70.0x10
Set 4 : 70.0x10

Dips
20
Set 1 : 20 Laps/Reps
Set 2 : 20 Laps/Reps
Set 3 : 13 Laps/Reps

Barbell Incline Bench Press
246.66
Set 1 : 185.0x10
Set 2 : 185.0x10
Set 3 : 185.0x10
Set 4 : 180.0x10


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jun 7, 2013)

The workout felt great today. My rest us under 30 seconds most of the time.

*Workout Logs*
*Exercise Name*
*1 RM*
*Lifting Logs*

63.33
Set 1 : 50.0x8
Set 2 : 50.0x8
Set 3 : 50.0x8
Set 4 : 50.0x8

Cable One Arm Tricep Extension
66.66
Set 1 : 50.0x10
Set 2 : 50.0x10
Set 3 : 50.0x10
Set 4 : 50.0x10

Cable Reverse Grip Curls
133.33
Set 1 : 100.0x10
Set 2 : 100.0x10
Set 3 : 100.0x10
Set 4 : 100.0x10

Cable Tricep Incline Pushdown
140
Set 1 : 105.0x10
Set 2 : 105.0x10
Set 3 : 105.0x10
Set 4 : 105.0x8

Dumbbell Preacher Curl
66.66
Set 1 : 50.0x10
Set 2 : 50.0x10
Set 3 : 50.0x9
Set 4 : 50.0x6

1.5 miles on the treadmill.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jun 13, 2013)

I?m a little behind on updates. My laptop died and I seem to be too lazy to use my phone or desktop. I?m feeling good and looking better.
Monday 6/10
*Workout Logs*
*Exercise Name*
*1 RM*
*Lifting Logs*

Barbell Shrugs Behind The Back
458.33
Set 1 : 225.0x20
Set 2 : 275.0x15
Set 3 : 275.0x20
Set 4 : 275.0x17

Wide Grip Lat Pulldown
260
Set 1 : 150.0x10
Set 2 : 180.0x10
Set 3 : 195.0x10
Set 4 : 195.0x10

Cable Back Incline Pushdown
120
Set 1 : 60.0x10
Set 2 : 90.0x10
Set 3 : 90.0x10
Set 4 : 90.0x10

Cable Seated Row
260
Set 1 : 180.0x10
Set 2 : 180.0x10
Set 3 : 195.0x10
Set 4 : 195.0x10

Tuesday: 1.6 miles on the treadmill

*Wednesday*

*Exercise Name*
*1 RM*
*Lifting Logs*

*1 mile on the treadmill*

Barbell Incline Bench Press
246.66
Set 1 : 185.0x10
Set 2 : 185.0x10
Set 3 : 185.0x10
Set 4 : 180.0x10

hammer strength incline
240
Set 1 : 180.0x10
Set 2 : 180.0x10
Set 3 : 180.0x10
Set 4 : 180.0x10

Hammer strength bench
234.33
Set 1 : 180.0x8
Set 2 : 185.0x8
Set 3 : 160.0x8
Set 4 : 180.0x8

Dips
20
Set 1 : 20 Laps/Reps
Set 2 : 18 Laps/Reps
Set 3 : 14 Laps/Reps

Crunches with Legs on Bench
100
Set 1 : 100 Laps/Reps
Set 2 : 100 Laps/Reps
Set 3 : 100 Laps/Reps
Set 4 : 100 Laps/Reps

ab rotation
150
Set 1 : 90.0x20
Set 2 : 90.0x20
Set 3 : 90.0x20
Set 4 : 90.0x20

ab machine
249.99
Set 1 : 150.0x20
Set 2 : 150.0x20
Set 3 : 130.0x20
Set 4 : 130.0x20

*Thursday*

*Exercise Name*
*1 RM*
*Lifting Logs*

Dumbbell Alternate Bicep Curl
63.33
Set 1 : 50.0x8
Set 2 : 50.0x8
Set 3 : 50.0x8
Set 4 : 50.0x7

Triceps Pushdown - Rope
160
Set 1 : 105.0x10
Set 2 : 105.0x10
Set 3 : 120.0x10
Set 4 : 120x10

Dumbbell Preacher Curl
66.66
Set 1 : 50.0x10
Set 2 : 50.0x10
Set 3 : 50.0x8
Set 4 : 50.0x5

Cable One Arm Tricep Extension
66.66
Set 1 : 50.0x10
Set 2 : 50.0x10
Set 3 : 50.0x10
Set 4 : 50.0x10


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jun 15, 2013)

I would post a Saturday stats update, but there was very little change. I .5 lbs lighter, but nothing else really changed. My wife has started getting a little gym crazy and wanting to go all of the time. That should get me a few more workouts. 

Friday:

Dumbbell Lateral Raise
46.66
Set 1 : 35.0x10
Set 2 : 35.0x10
Set 3 : 35.0x10
Set 4 : 35x10

Dumbbell Front Raise
38
Set 1 : 30.0x8
Set 2 : 30.0x8
Set 3 : 30.0x8

Cable Up Right Row
200
Set 1 : 150.0x10
Set 2 : 150.0x10
Set 3 : 150.0x10
Set 4 : 150x10

Reverse Machine Flyes
200
Set 1 : 150.0x10
Set 2 : 150.0x10
Set 3 : 150.0x10
Set 4 : 150.0x10

Hammer strength bench
240
Set 1 : 180.0x10
Set 2 : 180.0x10
Set 3 : 180.0x10
Set 4 : 180x10


Today:

1/2 mile on the treadmill

Crunches with Legs on a Bench
100
Set 1 : 100 Laps/Reps
Set 2 : 100 Laps/Reps
Set 3 : 100 Laps/Reps
Set 4 : 100 Laps/Reps

ab machine
216.66
Set 1 : 130x20
Set 2 : 130x20
Set 3 : 130x20
Set 4 : 130x20

ab rotation
116.66
Set 1 : 70x20
Set 2 : 70x20
Set 3 : 70x20

Rope Crunch
166.66
Set 1 : 100x20
Set 2 : 100x20
Set 3 : 100x20
Set 4 : 100x20


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jun 16, 2013)

The wife strikes again with a surprise trip to the gym. I'm going to use these for cardio since I've been slacking. 3.2 miles on the treadmill today.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jun 19, 2013)

Dammit, just when life was getting easy...a busy ass week! Overtime is killing my log and I'm not getting extra workouts! I am still getting to the gym. Someone tell me boss I need to workout!

6/17
2 miles on the treadmill

6/18

*Exercise Name*
*1 RM*
*Lifting Logs*

Barbell Incline Bench Press
285
Set 1 : 225.0x8
Set 2 : 225.0x8
Set 3 : 225.0x8
Set 4 : 225.0x8

Hammer strength bench
240
Set 1 : 180.0x10
Set 2 : 180.0x10
Set 3 : 180.0x10

Dumbbell Fly
70
Set 1 : 50.0x12
Set 2 : 50.0x12
Set 3 : 50.0x12

Dips
25
Set 1 : 25 Laps/Reps
Set 2 : 20 Laps/Reps
Set 3 : 20 Laps/Reps

Crunches with Legs on Bench
100
Set 1 : 100 Laps/Reps
Set 2 : 100 Laps/Reps
Set 3 : 100 Laps/Reps

6/19

I ?m trying to focus on getting cardio in, so I did a short workout, then cardio.


Wide Grip Lat Pulldown
260
Set 1 : 150.0x10
Set 2 : 180.0x10
Set 3 : 195.0x10
Set 4 : 195.0x10

Hammer Underhand Pull down
240
Set 1 : 180.0x10
Set 2 : 180.0x10
Set 3 : 180.0x10
Set 4 : 180.0x10

Cable Seated Row
240
Set 1 : 150.0x10
Set 2 : 180.0x10
Set 3 : 180.0x10
Set 4 : 180.0x8

Then 2.2 miles on the treadmill.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jun 20, 2013)

Short workout with Cardio today

*Exercise Name*
*1 RM*
*Lifting Logs*

Dumbbell Alternate Bicep Curl
63.33
Set 1 : 50.0x8
Set 2 : 45.0x8
Set 3 : 45.0x8
Set 4 : 45.0x8

Dip Machine
342
Set 1 : 270.0x8
Set 2 : 270.0x8
Set 3 : 270.0x8
Set 4 : 270.0x8

Cable Reverse Grip Curls
133.33
Set 1 : 100.0x10
Set 2 : 100.0x10
Set 3 : 100.0x10
Set 4 : 100.0x10

Cable One Arm Tricep Extension
66.66
Set 1 : 50.0x10
Set 2 : 50.0x10
Set 3 : 50.0x10
Set 4 : 50.0x10


Then 2.2 miles on the treadmill


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jun 23, 2013)

6-21
*Workout Logs*
*Exercise Name*
*1 RM*
*Lifting Logs*

Dumbbell Lateral Raise
46.66
Set 1 : 35.0x10
Set 2 : 35.0x10
Set 3 : 35.0x10

Dumbbell Front Raise
40
Set 1 : 30.0x10
Set 2 : 30.0x10
Set 3 : 30.0x10

Barbell Shrugs Behind The Back
374.99
Set 1 : 225.0x20
Set 2 : 225.0x20
Set 3 : 225.0x20

Reverse Machine Flyes
200
Set 1 : 150.0x10
Set 2 : 150.0x10
Set 3 : 150.0x10

Hammer Shoulder Press
240
Set 1 : 180.0x10
Set 2 : 180.0x10
Set 3 : 180.0x10
Set 4 : 180.0x10

6-22

*Workout Logs*
*Exercise Name*
*1 RM*
*Lifting Logs*

Standing Barbell Calf Raise
525
Set 1 : 315.0x20
Set 2 : 315.0x20
Set 3 : 315.0x20
Set 4 : 315.0x20

Leg Extensions
306.66
Set 1 : 190.0x10
Set 2 : 230.0x10
Set 3 : 230.0x10
Set 4 : 230.0x10

Crunches with Legs on Bench
100
Set 1 : 100 Laps/Reps
Set 2 : 100 Laps/Reps
Set 3 : 100 Laps/Reps

kneeling leg curl
152
Set 1 : 120.0x8
Set 2 : 120.0x8
Set 3 : 120.0x8
Set 4 : 120.0x8

Thigh Adductor
210
Set 1 : 150.0x12
Set 2 : 150.0x12
Set 3 : 150.0x10

Thigh Abductor
200
Set 1 : 150.0x10
Set 2 : 150.0x10
Set 3 : 150.0x10

ab rotation
168
Set 1 : 120x12
Set 2 : 90x12
Set 3 : 90x12

6-23
3.1 miles on the treadmill


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm going to get in lots of cardio this week.

A.M. 2.5 miles on the treadmill

P.M. I spent an hour rotating between 5 minutes of fast cardio and ab exercises.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jun 27, 2013)

6/25

2.2 miles on the treadmill. 

6/26

2.1 miles on the treadmill 

6/27

A.M. 2.5 miles on the treadmill 

P. M.  An hour of mixed cardio


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jun 28, 2013)

50 minutes of cardio today


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jul 1, 2013)

Here are some three month progress pics. This is after getting fat post surgery. I expected better, but I like food and beer too much. 


3 months ago

*Weight : *224.2 lbs*Body Fat : *0 %*Height : *68 inches*Chest : *48 inches*Waist : *39 inches*Arms : *17.5 inches*Shoulders : *54 inches*Foreams : *13.75 inches*Neck : *17.25 inches*Hips : *42.25 inches*Thighs : *27 inches*Calves : *17 inches




Current stats:


*Weight : *209.6 lbs*Body Fat : ?*%*Height : *68 inches*Chest : *49 inches*Waist : *36 inches*Arms : *17.75 inches*Shoulders : *55 inches*Foreams : *14.5 inches*Neck : *17.5 inches*Hips : *40 inches*Thighs : *25.5 inches*Calves : *16.5 inches 


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jul 1, 2013)

*6/30*
*Exercise Name*
*1 RM*
*Lifting Logs*

Seated Calf Raise
322.5
Set 1 : 180.0x20
Set 2 : 180.0x20
Set 3 : 215.0x15
Set 4 : 180.0x15

Leg Extensions
306.66
Set 1 : 230.0x10
Set 2 : 230.0x10
Set 3 : 230.0x10
Set 4 : 230.0x10

Lying Leg Curls
173.33
Set 1 : 130.0x10
Set 2 : 130.0x10
Set 3 : 130.0x8

Thigh Adductor
195
Set 1 : 130.0x10
Set 2 : 130.0x15
Set 3 : 130.0x15
Set 4 : 130.0x15

Thigh Abductor
195
Set 1 : 130.0x15
Set 2 : 130.0x15
Set 3 : 130.0x15

7/1

*Exercise Name*
*1 RM*
*Lifting Logs*

Dumbbell Alternate Bicep Curl
53.33
Set 1 : 40.0x10
Set 2 : 40.0x10
Set 3 : 40.0x10
Set 4 : 40.0x10

Triceps Pushdown V-Bar
160
Set 1 : 90.0x20
Set 2 : 120.0x10
Set 3 : 120.0x10
Set 4 : 120x10

Dumbbell Concentration Curls
86.66
Set 1 : 60.0x10
Set 2 : 65.0x10
Set 3 : 60.0x10

Cable One Arm Tricep Extension
66.66
Set 1 : 50.0x10
Set 2 : 50.0x10
Set 3 : 50.0x10


----------



## returnofthdragon (Sep 7, 2013)

Typical of me. I end my cycle and stop logging here. I'm going to try to keep up a log even while off cycle this time.

 This week's workouts are below. All began with 15-20 minutes of ab exercises and typically all have 30 seconds.


*Wednesday*
*Exercise Name*
*1 RM*
*Lifting Logs*
Dumbbell Alternate Bicep Curl
46.66
Set 1 : 35.0x10
Set 2 : 35.0x10
Set 3 : 35.0x10
Set 4 : 35.0x10
Triceps Pushdown V-Bar
160
Set 1 : 120.0x10
Set 2 : 120.0x10
Set 3 : 120.0x10
Set 4 : 120x10
Preacher Curl Machine
160
Set 1 : 120.0x10
Set 2 : 120.0x10
Set 3 : 120.0x9
Set 4 : 120x4
Cable One Arm Tricep Extension
66.66
Set 1 : 50.0x10
Set 2 : 50.0x10
Set 3 : 50.0x10
Set 4 : 50.0x8
Standing Biceps Cable Curl
133.33
Set 1 : 100.0x10
Set 2 : 100.0x10
Set 3 : 100.0x9

Thursday


Wide Grip Lat Pulldown
280
Set 1 : 150.0x10
Set 2 : 180.0x10
Set 3 : 210.0x10
Set 4 : 210.0x10
Barbell Shrugs Behind The Back
413
Set 1 : 295.0x12
Set 2 : 295.0x12
Set 3 : 295.0x12
Set 4 : 295.0x12
Romanian Deadlift
230.99
Set 1 : 165.0x12
Set 2 : 165.0x12
Set 3 : 165.0x12
Set 4 : 165.0x12
Cable Seated Row
294
Set 1 : 210.0x12
Set 2 : 210.0x10
Set 3 : 210.0x10
Set 4 : 210.0x10

Friday

Hammer strength bench
280
Set 1 : 180.0x12
Set 2 : 200.0x12
Set 3 : 200.0x12
Set 4 : 200x12
hammer strength incline
240
Set 1 : 180.0x10
Set 2 : 180.0x10
Set 3 : 180.0x10
Set 4 : 180.0x10
Dip Machine
333.33
Set 1 : 250.0x10
Set 2 : 250.0x10
Set 3 : 250.0x10
Machine Fly
253.33
Set 1 : 190.0x10
Set 2 : 190.0x9
Set 3 : 170.0x8

Saturday

2 miles on the treadmill after

Hammer Shoulder Press
240
Set 1 : 180.0x10
Set 2 : 180.0x10
Set 3 : 180.0x10
Set 4 : 180x10
Standing Low Pulley Deltoid Raise
40
Set 1 : 30.0x10
Set 2 : 30.0x10
Set 3 : 30.0x8
Set 4 : 30x6
Cable Rear Lateral Raise
40
Set 1 : 30.0x10
Set 2 : 30.0x10
Set 3 : 30.0x10
Leg Extensions
237.99
Set 1 : 170.0x12
Set 2 : 170.0x12
Set 3 : 170.0x12
Set 4 : 170.0x12
Seated Calf Raise
341.66
Set 1 : 205.0x20
Set 2 : 205.0x15
Set 3 : 215.0x15
Thigh Adductor
195
Set 1 : 110.0x20
Set 2 : 110.0x20
Set 3 : 130.0x15
Thigh Abductor
195
Set 1 : 110.0x20
Set 2 : 115.0x20
Set 3 : 130.0x15


----------



## returnofthdragon (Sep 14, 2013)

Everything is still going well. Workouts are still just as good as when on cycle. I'm seeing no drop off with the peps. Body weight has remained consistent. 

Here' s this weeks workouts:

All workouts were preceded by about 20 minutes ab work.  Rest time is usually 30 seconds, but sometimes 1 minute

*Monday*
*Workout Logs*
*Exercise Name*

Dumbbell Alternate Bicep Curl
53.33
Set 1 : 40.0x10
Set 2 : 40.0x10
Set 3 : 40.0x10
Set 4 : 40.0x10

Triceps Pushdown V-Bar
160
Set 1 : 120.0x10
Set 2 : 120.0x10
Set 3 : 120.0x10
Set 4 : 120x10

Dumbbell Preacher Curl
66.66
Set 1 : 50.0x10
Set 2 : 50.0x10
Set 3 : 50.0x8
Set 4 : 50.0x6

Dip Machine
360
Set 1 : 270.0x10
Set 2 : 270.0x10
Set 3 : 270.0x10

*Tuesday*


Cable Seated Row
304
Set 1 : 150.0x10
Set 2 : 180.0x10
Set 3 : 210.0x10
Set 4 : 240.0x8

Romanian Deadlift
230.99
Set 1 : 165.0x12
Set 2 : 165.0x12
Set 3 : 165.0x12
Set 4 : 165.0x12

Wide Grip Lat Pulldown
280
Set 1 : 150.0x10
Set 2 : 180.0x10
Set 3 : 210.0x10
Set 4 : 210.0x8

Barbell Bent Over Row
220
Set 1 : 165.0x10
Set 2 : 165.0x10
Set 3 : 165.0x10

*Wednesday *

30 minutes with the heavy bag

*Thursday*

*Exercise Name*
*1 RM*
*Lifting Logs*
*Edit | Delete*
Barbell Bench Press
348.33
Set 1 : 225.0x10
Set 2 : 225.0x10
Set 3 : 275.0x8
Set 4 : 275.0x8

Dumbbell Incline Fly
80
Set 1 : 60.0x10
Set 2 : 60.0x10
Set 3 : 60.0x10
Set 4 : 60.0x10

Cable Flat Bench Fly
66.66
Set 1 : 50.0x10
Set 2 : 40.0x10
Set 3 : 40.0x10
Set 4 : 40.0x10

Dips
20
Set 1 : 20 Laps/Reps
Set 2 : 20 Laps/Reps

*Friday*






Hammer Shoulder Press
240
Set 1 : 180.0x10
Set 2 : 180.0x10
Set 3 : 180.0x10
Set 4 : 180x10
Dumbbell Lateral Raise
46.66
Set 1 : 35.0x10
Set 2 : 35.0x10
Set 3 : 35.0x10

Dumbbell Front Raise
44.33
Set 1 : 35.0x8
Set 2 : 35.0x8
Set 3 : 35.0x8

Reverse Machine Flyes
200
Set 1 : 150.0x10
Set 2 : 150.0x10
Set 3 : 150.0x10
Set 4 : 150.0x10

Cable Up Right Row
200
Set 1 : 150.0x10
Set 2 : 150.0x10
Set 3 : 150.0x10
Set 4 : 150x10


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 1, 2016)

It's been a couple of years. So.....why not start logging again! 

For now I'll be on a hefty cycle of 500mg sust per week. Yes I know that's a beginner cycle. Yes I've done my share of big boy cycles. Right now I have a lack of gears and my wife is tight with the budget. I'll see what I can do with what I've got!

1/31

Stats

Height: 5'8"
Weight: 219.2
Biceps: 17
Waist: 38.5
Thighs: 26.5

Workout Logs
Exercise Name 1RM Lifting Logs
Leg Press 711.66 
Set 1 : 350.0x5
Set 2 : 450.0x5
Set 3 : 540.0x5
Set 4 : 610.0x5
Hammer leg extension 373.33 
Set 1 : 270.0x8
Set 2 : 270.0x5
Set 3 : 320.0x5
Set 4 : 320.0x5
Set 5 : 320.0x5
Kneeling Single Leg Curl 163.33 
Set 1 : 140.0x5
Set 2 : 140.0x5
Set 3 : 140.0x5
Set 4 : 140.0x5
Seated Calf Raise 341.66 
Set 1 : 205.0x20
Set 2 : 205.0x20
Set 3 : 205.0x15
Set 4 : 205.0x15
Thigh Abductor 275 
Set 1 : 165.0x15
Set 2 : 165.0x20
Set 3 : 165.0x15
Set 4 : 165.0x17

Exercises Done5 Weight Lifted 46265 lbs

Today's diet: bad

2/1

Today's weight: 222. I think I said the diet was bad yesterday. 





Better today with the exception of a little more calories and carbs than I want. 


Totals 2,010 67 90	222	
Calories Carbs	Fat	Protein

Workout Log

Weight Lifted: x31440 lbs


Wide Grip Lat Pulldown
Set 1 : 180.0x10
Set 2 : 240.0x5
Set 3 : 240.0x5
Set 4 : 240.0x5
Set 5 : 240.0x5
Set 6 : 270.0x5


Barbell Romanian Deadlift
Set 1 : 185.0x10
Set 2 : 255.0x5
Set 3 : 255.0x10
Set 4 : 255.0x5
Set 5 : 255.0x5
Set 6 : 305x5


Cable Seated Row
Set 1 : 210.0x10
Set 2 : 270.0x5
Set 3 : 270.0x5
Set 4 : 270.0x5
Set 5 : 270x5
Set 6 : 270x5


Cable Back Incline Pushdown
Set 1 : 105.0x10
Set 2 : 120.0x10
Set 3 : 120.0x12
Set 4 : 120.0x10


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 3, 2016)

2/2

I need the cut! I try to do very low carbs most of the work week. It seems to work best for cutting, sucks for hunger and energy!

Today's Weight: 219

Today's workout: 2.2 miles on the treadmill. 

I used to have time to lift in the AM and run in the PM. Now my commute has added 2 hours to the work day and my hours are up 2 a day. That extra four hours working isn't helping fitness goals. But I'll freaking get there anyway!

Today's diet

Calories: 1,805    
Carbs:44
Fat: 64    
Protein: 212

2/3

Today's weight. Who freaking knows. I bought new scales a few years ago to get consistency. They had been great. Today it said 218.4, then I moved it a big and got 219.6, moved again and got 224 three times. I've not been as high as 224 in a month. WTF. I was angry!

Today diet wasn't pretty. I was on the road much of the day and was limited to the food found along toll roads. I should have packed food. I was due for a cheat meal, so it wasn't all bad. 


*Totals**2,730**264**133**170*CaloriesCarbsFatProtein
 

Today's workout

1.9 miles on the treadmill after...

*Workout Logs*
* Exercise Name*
*1RM*
*Lifting Logs*


 Cable Drag Curl
 126.66
 Set 1 : 80.0x10
Set 2 : 85.0x10
Set 3 : 95.0x10



 Cable Reverse Grip Curls
 66.66
 Set 1 : 40.0x10
Set 2 : 50.0x10
Set 3 : 50.0x8



 Cable One Arm Tricep Extension
 53.33
 Set 1 : 40.0x10
Set 2 : 40.0x10
Set 3 : 40.0x10
Set 4 : 40.0x10



 Cable Overhead Curl
 146.66
 Set 1 : 110.0x10
Set 2 : 110.0x10
Set 3 : 110.0x10
Set 4 : 110.0x7



 Cable Rope Triceps Pushdown
 200
 Set 1 : 120.0x10
Set 2 : 150.0x10
Set 3 : 150.0x10
Set 4 : 150.0x7



 Dumbbell Concentration Curls
 82.33
 Set 1 : 65.0x8
Set 2 : 65.0x8
Set 3 : 65.0x8
Set 4 : 65.0x6



 Dumbbell Tricep Kickback
 46.66
 Set 1 : 35.0x8
Set 2 : 35.0x8
Set 3 : 35.0x10




  


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 4, 2016)

2/4

Weight: Who freaking knows. Scales still crazy with 4/4 different weights within 4 lbs. I need a new one. 

Workout: 30 minutes with the kettlebell

Diet: 


 Totals1,57328412123,39514CaloriesCarbsFatProteinSodiumSugar

 


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 5, 2016)

Today?s weight with the scales playing nice again?.217.6

Diet:

*Totals**1,860**81**94**175*CaloriesCarbsFatProtein
 
Workout:
Chest day.  I?m old and hurt my shoulder two weeks ago doing heavy bench. Finally felt good today so I didn?t push it. Probably will push it next week.
* Exercise Name*
*1RM*
*Lifting Logs*


hammer strength incline
396.66
Set 1 : 180.0x10
Set 2 : 270.0x5
Set 3 : 320.0x5
Set 4 : 320.0x5
Set 5 : 340.0x5
Set 6 : 340x5

Dumbbell Incline Fly
101.33
Set 1 : 80.0x8
Set 2 : 80.0x8
Set 3 : 80.0x8

Dumbbell Decline Fly
106.66
Set 1 : 80.0x6
Set 2 : 80.0x8
Set 3 : 80.0x10

Total Weight Lifted: *13590 lbs*

I also ran 1.8 miles on the treadmill


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 5, 2016)

Welcome back!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 5, 2016)

Thanks dude. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 9, 2016)

I had planned on making a big post this weekend with some good stuff in it. I was going to work on it during the superbowl. Then some friends came over to watch the game and I worked 14 hours yesterday, so I'm playing catch up. 

2-6-16

Stats update

Weight: 219.2 to 216
Biceps: 17" to 17.25
Waist: 38.5  to 38"
Thighs: 26.5 to 26"

I'm sure my measurements aren't perfect. We'll see how they compare over time. 

Workout: 

Weight lifted *19770 lbs*
* Exercise Name*
*1RM*
*Lifting Logs*


Triceps Pushdown V Bar
 220
 Set 1 : 90.0x15
Set 2 : 150.0x10
Set 3 : 165.0x10
Set 4 : 165.0x8

Dumbbell Alternate Bicep Curl
 57
 Set 1 : 45.0x8
Set 2 : 45.0x8
Set 3 : 45.0x6

 Machine Triceps Extension
 218.66
 Set 1 : 160.0x8
Set 2 : 160.0x11
Set 3 : 160.0x11
Set 4 : 160.0x10

 Preacher Curl Machine
 240
 Set 1 : 160.0x11
Set 2 : 180.0x10
Set 3 : 100.0x15
Set 4 : 100.0x15

I also did 1.4 miles on the treadmill. 

Workout Summary : week 01/31 - 02/06
Weekly summary 
Workout Summary : week 01/31 - 02/06
Total Session Length
*03:24:45*
Total Records Broken  I think I mentioned before that I hadn't lifted heavy in a few years. I started tracking PR beginning in November. 
*10*
Total Exercise Done
*24*
Total Weight Lifted
*128745 lbs*


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 9, 2016)

2/7/16


 
*Workout Logs*
* Exercise Name*
*1RM*
*Lifting Logs*

Barbell Squat
 399
 Set 1 : 225.0x8
Set 2 : 315.0x8
Set 3 : 315.0x8
Set 4 : 315.0x8

Barbell Standing Calf Raise
 791.66
 Set 1 : 405.0x25
Set 2 : 475.0x15
Set 3 : 475.0x20
Set 4 : 475.0x15

Hammer leg extension
 405.33
 Set 1 : 270.0x8
Set 2 : 320.0x8
Set 3 : 320.0x8
Set 4 : 270.0x8

Smith Machine Lunge
 314.33
 Set 1 : 185.0x16
Set 2 : 205.0x16
Set 3 : 205.0x16


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 10, 2016)

Still playing log catch up!

2/8

Weight: 219

Macros

Calories 1836
Carbs 69
fat 46
Protein 228

Workout

*Exercise Name*
*1RM*
*Lifting Logs*

Hammer Shoulder Press
 373.33
 Set 1 : 180.0x15
Set 2 : 270.0x8
Set 3 : 320.0x5

Hammer Shoulder Press
 373.33
 Set 1 : 320.0x5
Set 2 : 320.0x5

Hammer lat raise
 93.33
 Set 1 : 70.0x10
Set 2 : 70.0x10
Set 3 : 70.0x7

Cable Up Right Row
 113.33
 Set 1 : 55.0x10
Set 2 : 70.0x10
Set 3 : 85.0x10

Cable One Arm Lateral Raise
 33.33
 Set 1 : 25.0x10
Set 2 : 25.0x10
Set 3 : 25.0x8

Cable Lateral Raise
 53.66
 Set 1 : 25.0x16
Set 2 : 35.0x16
Set 3 : 35.0x16

Cable Rear Lateral Raise
 53.66
 Set 1 : 35.0x16
Set 2 : 40.0x10
Set 3 : 40.0x10




Weight lifted: 17230 lbs

Plus 1.9 miles on the treadmill


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 10, 2016)

2/9

Weight 216.8

Macros: 
Calories 2259
Carbs 234
fat 75 
Protein 162

I have to learn to eat better on the road! 

*Exercise Name*
*1RM*
*Lifting Logs*
Hammer Underhand Pull down
 408
Set 1 : 180.0x10
Set 2 : 270.0x5
Set 3 : 340.0x4
Set 4 : 360.0x4
Set 5 : 360.0x4
Set 6 : 270.0x11
Barbell Romanian Deadlift
 323
 Set 1 : 185.0x10
Set 2 : 255.0x8
Set 3 : 255.0x8
Set 4 : 255.0x8
Barbell Shrug
 438
 Set 1 : 315.0x10
Set 2 : 365.0x6
Set 3 : 365.0x6
Set 4 : 365.0x6

Weight lifted: *28050 lbs

1.8 miles on the treadmill*


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 10, 2016)

Today

Weight 217.7

Diet:

Calories 1893
Carbs 57
Fat 49
Protein 229

Workout was short due to working early

*Exercise Name*
*1RM*
*Lifting Logs*
Ab Coaster
 163.33
 Set 1 : 70.0x35
Set 2 : 70.0x40
Set 3 : 70.0x40
Crunches with Legs on a Bench
 100
 Set 1 : 100 Lap/Rep
Set 2 : 100 Lap/Rep
Set 3 : 100 Lap/Rep
ab rotation
 209.99
 Set 1 : 90.0x40
Set 2 : 90.0x40
Set 3 : 90.0x40

Cable Kneeling Pulldown
 270
 Set 1 : 120.0x30
Set 2 : 135.0x30
Set 3 : 135.0x30

Total weight *30550 lbs

*1.8 miles on the treadmill


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 10, 2016)

Today

Weight 217.7

Diet:

Calories 1893
Carbs 57
Fat 49
Protein 229

Workout was short due to working early

*Exercise Name*
*1RM*
*Lifting Logs*
Ab Coaster
163.33
Set 1 : 70.0x35
Set 2 : 70.0x40
Set 3 : 70.0x40
Crunches with Legs on a Bench
100
Set 1 : 100 Lap/Rep
Set 2 : 100 Lap/Rep
Set 3 : 100 Lap/Rep
ab rotation
209.99
Set 1 : 90.0x40
Set 2 : 90.0x40
Set 3 : 90.0x40

Cable Kneeling Pulldown
270
Set 1 : 120.0x30
Set 2 : 135.0x30
Set 3 : 135.0x30

Total weight *30550 lbs

*1.8 miles on the treadmill


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 19, 2016)

2/10
Weight:  218.4
Calories 1893
Carbs  57
Fat 49
Protein 229
Ab day
Workout Logs
 Exercise Name
1RM
Lifting Logs


 Ab Coaster
 163.33

Set 1 : 70.0x35
Set 2 : 70.0x40
Set 3 : 70.0x40
Crunches with Legs on a Bench
 100
Set 1 : 100 Lap/Rep
Set 2 : 100 Lap/Rep
Set 3 : 100 Lap/Rep


ab rotation
 209.99
 Set 1 : 90.0x40
Set 2 : 90.0x40
Set 3 : 90.0x40


Cable Kneeling Pulldown
 270
 Set 1 : 120.0x30
Set 2 : 135.0x30
Set 3 : 135.0x30


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 19, 2016)

2/11
Weight: 217
*Workout Logs*
* Exercise Name*
*1RM*
*Lifting Logs*
Dumbbell Alternate Bicep Curl
 57
 Set 1 : 45.0x8
Set 2 : 45.0x8
Set 3 : 45.0x8
Dumbbell Preacher Curl 
83.33 
Set 1 : 40.0x20
Set 2 : 50.0x20
Set 3 : 50.0x20
Set 4 : 50.0x20
Set 1 : 50.0x20
Cable Rope Triceps Pushdown 
200
 Set 1 : 150.0x10
Set 2 : 150.0x10
Set 3 : 150.0x6

 Hammer Strength dips
 333.33
 Set 1 : 250.0x10
Set 2 : 250.0x10
Set 3 : 250.0x10

Dumbbell Concentration Curls
 114.99
 Set 1 : 65.0x8
Set 2 : 70.0x16
Set 3 : 75.0x16
Set 4 : 75.0x122/11
Weight: 217
*Workout Logs*
* Exercise Name*
*1RM*
*Lifting Logs*
Dumbbell Alternate Bicep Curl
 57
 Set 1 : 45.0x8
Set 2 : 45.0x8
Set 3 : 45.0x8
Dumbbell Preacher Curl 
83.33 
Set 1 : 40.0x20
Set 2 : 50.0x20
Set 3 : 50.0x20
Set 4 : 50.0x20
Set 1 : 50.0x20
Cable Rope Triceps Pushdown 
200
 Set 1 : 150.0x10
Set 2 : 150.0x10
Set 3 : 150.0x6

 Hammer Strength dips
 333.33
 Set 1 : 250.0x10
Set 2 : 250.0x10
Set 3 : 250.0x10

Dumbbell Concentration Curls
 114.99
 Set 1 : 65.0x8
Set 2 : 70.0x16
Set 3 : 75.0x16
Set 4 : 75.0x12


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 19, 2016)

2/13
Weight : 216 lbs down 3.2lbs 
Chest : 49.25 inches up .25
Waist : 38 inches down .5 inches
Arms : 17.5 inches up .5 inches 
Shoulders : 54.5 inches up .5 
Foreams : 13.75 inches
Neck : 18 inches
Hips : 40.5 inches down 1 inch
Thighs : 26 inches up .5 inches
Calves : 16.5 inch down .25 inches


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 19, 2016)

*Workout Logs*
* Exercise Name*
*1RM*
*Lifting Logs*
hammer strength incline
 419.33
Set 1 : 180.0x12
Set 2 : 270.0x10
Set 3 : 320.0x8
Set 4 : 340.0x7
Set 5 : 180.0x12
Dumbbell Fly
95
Set 1 : 75.0x8
Set 2 : 75.0x8
Set 3 : 75.0x8


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 19, 2016)

2/15
Weight: 217.8
Calories 1894
Carbs 54
Fat 54
Protein 227
Weight lifted: 41010 lbs
Workout Logs
Exercise Name
1RM
Lifting Logs
Wide Grip Lat Pulldown
324
Set 1 : 150.0x14
Set 2 : 180.0x10
Set 3 : 210.0x10
Set 4 : 240.0x8
Set 5 : 270.0x6
Smith Machine Bent Over Row
294
Set 1 : 135.0x10
Set 2 : 205.0x10
Set 3 : 225.0x8
Set 4 : 245.0x6
Barbell Shrugs Behind The Back
510.99
 Set 1 : 315.0x10
Set 2 : 315.0x15
Set 3 : 315.0x15
Set 4 : 365.0x12
Hammer row
405.33
Set 1 : 270.0x10
Set 2 : 320.0x8
Set 3 : 320.0x8


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 19, 2016)

2/16
Weight 216.6
Calories 1871
Carbs 61
Fat 79
Protein 190
Weight lifted *40425 lbs*
*Workout Logs*
* Exercise Name*
*1RM*
*Lifting Logs* 
Barbell Squat 
399 
Set 1 : 225.0x10
Set 2 : 315.0x8
Set 3 : 315.0x8
Set 4 : 315.0x8
Hammer leg extension 
430.66 
Set 1 : 270.0x10
Set 2 : 340.0x8
Set 3 : 340.0x5
Set 4 : 340.0x5 
Thigh Abductor 
247.5 
Set 1 : 165.0x15
Set 2 : 165.0x15
Set 3 : 165.0x15 
Thigh Adductor 
225 
Set 1 : 150.0x15
Set 2 : 150.0x14
Set 3 : 150.0x10
Kneeling Leg Curl 
214.66 
Set 1 : 90.0x20
Set 2 : 140.0x16
Set 3 : 140.0x16
Set 4 : 140.0x16


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 19, 2016)

2/17
Weight 216.6
Calories 2321
Carbs 84
Fat 81
Protein 239
Weight Lifted *39550 lbs*
*Workout Logs*
* Exercise Name*
*1RM*
*Lifting Logs* 
Ab Coaster 
162.5 
Set 1 : 65.0x45
Set 2 : 65.0x45
Set 3 : 65.0x45
Set 4 : 65.0x40
Set 5 : 65.0x40
Crunches with Legs on a Bench 
100
Set 1 : 100 Lap/Rep
Set 2 : 100 Lap/Rep
Set 3 : 100 Lap/Rep 
ab rotation 
221.66 
Set 1 : 95.0x40
Set 2 : 95.0x40
Set 3 : 95.0x40 
Oblique Crunches 
60 
Set 1 : 60 Lap/Rep
Set 2 : 60 Lap/Rep
Set 3 : 60 Lap/Rep 
Cable Kneeling Pulldown 
270 
Set 1 : 135.0x30
Set 2 : 135.0x30
Set 3 : 135.0x20
Set 4 : 135.0x25


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 19, 2016)

2/18
Weight 214
Calories 1892
Carbs 149
Fat 67
Protein 133

2.9 miles on the treadmill


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 19, 2016)

2/19
Weight 215.4
10 minutes on the stairmill
2.3 miles on the treadmill


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 24, 2016)

chriswhat said:


> Notwithstanding what the scale says are you seeing a body recomp? I see your measurements have changed some for the better. Are you about where you expected to be at this point?




Progress has been slower than expected. Life's rough. I'm still making progress though. 


2/20


Weight : 213.2  lbs 
Chest : 49.5  inches 
Waist : 38  inches 
Arms : 17.5  inches 
Shoulders : 53.75  inches 
Foreams : 13.75  
Neck : 18  inches 
Hips : 40.75  inches 
Thighs : 26  inches 
Calves : 16.5  inches


Total weight lifted this week: 156, 070lbs


Workout:
Cable Standing Biceps Curl
 123.33
 Set 1 : 55.0x12
Set 2 : 80.0x10
Set 3 : 85.0x10
Set 4 : 100.0x6
Set 5 : 100.0x7
Cable Reverse Grip Curls
53.33
Set 1 : 40.0x10
Set 2 : 40.0x10
Set 3 : 40.0x10
Cable Drag Curl
 113.33
 Set 1 : 85.0x8
Set 2 : 80.0x10
Set 3 : 85.0x10
Cable One Arm Tricep Extension
 76.66
 Set 1 : 40.0x20
Set 2 : 40.0x20
Set 3 : 50.0x16
Set 4 : 50.0x14


Cable Overhead Curl
 146.66 
Set 1 : 110.0x10
Set 2 : 110.0x10
Set 3 : 110.0x10
Dumbbell Tricep Kickback
 58.33
 Set 1 : 35.0x20
Set 2 : 35.0x20
Set 3 : 35.0x20
Triceps Pushdown V Bar
 222
 Set 1 : 120.0x12
Set 2 : 150.0x10
Set 3 : 165.0x9
Set 4 : 180.0x7


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 24, 2016)

2/21

No diet tracking on the weekend

Total weight lifted: *18320*

*I really wanted a leg day. All squat racks, leg presses and leg machines were full WTF. *

*Exercise Name*
*1RM*
*Lifting Logs*
Hammer strength bench
 384
 Set 1 : 180.0x10
Set 2 : 270.0x8
Set 3 : 320.0x6
Set 4 : 320.0x5
Set 5 : 320.0x3
Set 6 : 180x10
Dumbbell Fly
95

Set 1 : 75.0x8
Set 2 : 75.0x8
Set 3 : 75.0x8
Dumbbell Decline Fly
101.33
Set 1 : 80.0x8
Set 2 : 75.0x8
Set 3 : 75.0x8
Cable Cross Over
93.33
Set 1 : 60.0x10
Set 2 : 70.0x10
Set 3 : 70.0x10
Set 4 : 70.0x8
Cable Lower Chest Raise
76
Set 1 : 40.0x10
Set 2 : 50.0x10
Set 3 : 50.0x10
Set 4 : 60.0x8


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 24, 2016)

2/22

Weight: 217.6

Calories: 1778
Carbs:37
Fat: 57
Protein: 205

Weight lifted: *58975*

*Exercise Name*
*1RM*
*Lifting Logs*

*Squat racks still full WTF. Did other shit first waiting?didn?t help*


Thigh Abductor
 247.5
 Set 1 : 140.0x20
Set 2 : 160.0x15
Set 3 : 165.0x15
Set 4 : 165.0x15
Set 5 : 130.0x15
Thigh Adductor
 225
Set 1 : 130.0x15
Set 2 : 150.0x15
Set 3 : 150.0x15
Seated Calf Raise
 360
 Set 1 : 180.0x30
Set 2 : 205.0x20
Set 3 : 205.0x15
Set 4 : 205.0x20
Set 5 : 205.0x20


Smith Machine Lunge
 314.33
 Set 1 : 205.0x16
Set 2 : 205.0x16
Set 3 : 205.0x16
Smith Machine Squat
 399

Set 1 : 225.0x10
Set 2 : 315.0x8
Set 3 : 315.0x8
Set 4 : 315.0x8


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 25, 2016)

Lunges till you puke


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 25, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> Lunges till you puke




Amen. I need more and more and more! 


2/23

Calories: 2260
Carbs: 67
Fat: 61
Protein: 274

Workout:
3.3 Miles on the treadmills

2/24

Weight 214

Diet: Cheat day, didn?t track

Total weight lifted: *34090*

*Exercise Name*
*1RM*
*Lifting Logs*
Hammer Underhand Pull down
405.33
 Set 1 : 180.0x10
Set 2 : 270.0x10
Set 3 : 320.0x8
Set 4 : 320.0x6
Wide Grip Lat Pulldown
 266
 Set 1 : 180.0x10
Set 2 : 210.0x8
Set 3 : 210.0x6
Cable Back Incline Pushdown
 133
Set 1 : 105.0x8
Set 2 : 105.0x8
Set 3 : 105.0x8
Cable Seated Row
 285
Set 1 : 210.0x10
Set 2 : 225.0x8
Set 3 : 225.0x6
Barbell Shrug
 420
 Set 1 : 315.0x10
Set 2 : 315.0x10
Set 3 : 315.0x10
Set 4 : 315.0x10


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 25, 2016)

Weight: 215.8

Workout: 

Weight lifted: *12230*

*Exercise Name*
*1RM*
*Lifting Logs*

Hammer Shoulder Press
 342
 Set 1 : 180.0x10
Set 2 : 250.0x10
Set 3 : 270.0x8
Hammer Shoulder Press
 373.33
Set 1 : 320.0x5
Hammer lat raise
 95.66
 Set 1 : 70.0x10
Set 2 : 70.0x10
Set 3 : 70.0x11
Cable Lateral Raise
 38.33
 Set 1 : 25.0x16
Set 2 : 25.0x16
Set 3 : 25.0x16
Cable Rear Lateral Raise
38.33
 Set 1 : 25.0x16
Set 2 : 25.0x16
Crunches with Legs on a Bench
 100
 Set 1 : 100 Lap/Rep
Set 2 : 60 Lap/Rep
Set 3 : 50 Lap/Rep


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 28, 2016)

Weekly measurements
Take cold 1[SUP]st[/SUP] thing out of bed on Saturday.



*Weight : *215.6  lbs
*Chest : *49.5  inches
*Waist : *37.5  inches
*Arms : *17.5  inches
*Shoulders : *55.25  inches
*Foreams : *13.75  inches
*Neck : *18  inches
*Hips : *40.75  inches
*Thighs : *26.5  inches
*Calves : *16.25  inches



[h=4]Current week total weight: 141375 which was less than last week. I did increase cardio though. L[/h][h=4]New PR: 7[/h][h=4]2/27 workout[/h]*Exercise Name*
*1RM*
*Lifting Logs*
Machine Triceps Extension
204
Set 1 : 140.0x10
Set 2 : 140.0x10
Set 3 : 160.0x8
Set 4 : 170.0x6
Preacher Curl Machine
213.33
Set 1 : 160.0x10
Set 2 : 180.0x4
Set 3 : 100.0x10
Set 4 : 100.0x10
Set 5 : 100.0x10
Triceps Pushdown V Bar
 200
 Set 1 : 150.0x8
Set 2 : 150.0x10
Set 3 : 150.0x10
Set 4 : 150.0x10


Dumbbell Concentration Curls
 88.66
 Set 1 : 65.0x8
Set 2 : 70.0x8
Set 3 : 70.0x8


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 28, 2016)

Weight







Biceps







Waist


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 28, 2016)

I forgot to add that yesterday I also did about three miles on the treadmill


Today?s workout


Exercise Name
1RM
Lifting Logs


Barbell Squat
399
Set 1 : 225.0x10
Set 2 : 315.0x8
Set 3 : 315.0x8
Set 4 : 315.0x8
Set 5 : 315.0x8


Barbell Standing Calf Raise
807.5
Set 1 : 475.0x15
Set 2 : 475.0x21
Set 3 : 475.0x15
Set 4 : 475.0x18


Smith Machine Lunge
314.33
Set 1 : 205.0x16
Set 2 : 205.0x16
Set 3 : 205.0x16


Thigh Abductor
229.99
Set 1 : 150.0x15
Set 2 : 150.0x16
Set 3 : 150.0x15
Set 4 : 150.0x12


Thigh Adductor
182
Set 1 : 130.0x10
Set 2 : 130.0x12
Set 3 : 130.0x10


Seated Calf Raise
341.66 Set 1 : 180.0x20
Set 2 : 205.0x20
Set 3 : 205.0x20
Set 4 : 205.0x14


Plus .5 on the treadmill to cool down the wheels


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 29, 2016)

Weight: 216.6


Calories 1,805	
Carbs 49	
Fat 53	
Protein 215	


Workout 3.1 miles on the treadmill.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 3, 2016)

Big news is coming!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 6, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> Big news is coming!



What did I miss?

My computer wouldn't log on. Finally got smart and rebooted! Phone was working, but that's too hard to post logs. Playing catch up.

3/1

Weight: 216.6

Macros:

Calories 2154
Carbs: 55
Fat 83
Protein 232

Workout

My shoulder hurts all the time. Well not all of the time but for some reason it kills me while sleeping and hurts in the morning. All of my workouts are around 5 am during the week, so it hurts then. I had this issue when I was young. I used to grab my hands behind my back and pull down. It would pop and be better. I can't seem to do that any more. I'm still taking it easy some. 

For this workout, I really worked hard on concentrating on my contractions and keeping movements slow and with good ROM. 

Exercise Name
1RM
Lifting Logs


Hammer strength bench
373.33
Set 1 : 180.0x10
Set 2 : 270.0x3
Set 3 : 320.0x5
Set 4 : 320.0x5


hammer strength incline
325
Set 1 : 180.0x10
Set 2 : 250.0x9
Set 3 : 250.0x5
Set 4 : 250.0x6

Dumbbell Decline Fly
90
Set 1 : 60.0x10
Set 2 : 60.0x12
Set 3 : 60.0x15 

Dips
20
Set 1 : 20 Lap/Rep
Set 2 : 18 Lap/Rep
Set 3 : 20 Lap/Rep


3/2

Weight: 215.4
Macros:
Calories 2096
Carbs 37
Fat 84
Protein 268

Workout
Again, slow, full ROM and concentrate on the contractions. 
Exercise Name
1RM
Lifting Logs

Wide Grip Lat Pulldown
280
Set 1 : 180.0x10
Set 2 : 180.0x10
Set 3 : 210.0x10
Set 4 : 210.0x10

Wide Grip Lat Pulldown
266
Set 1 : 210.0x8
Set 2 : 210.0x8
Set 3 : 210.0x8

Barbell Romanian Deadlift
343
Set 1 : 185.0x10
Set 2 : 245.0x8
Set 3 : 245.0x8
Set 4 : 245.0x12

Smith One Arm Shrug
271.33
Set 1 : 135.0x15
Set 2 : 185.0x5
Set 3 : 185.0x7
Set 4 : 185.0x14

3/3

Out of town for work all day. Didn't track diet, but I had chinese take out for a lunch cheat meal! 

Weight 215.4
Exercise Name
1RM
Lifting Logs
Hammer Shoulder Press
333.33
Set 1 : 180.0x10
Set 2 : 250.0x10
Set 3 : 250.0x10
Set 4 : 250.0x10 
Cable Front Raise
63.33
Set 1 : 40.0x10
Set 2 : 50.0x8
Set 3 : 50.0x8
Cable Lateral Raise
41.66
Set 1 : 25.0x20
Set 2 : 25.0x20
Set 3 : 25.0x10
Cable Rear Lateral Raise
41.66
Set 1 : 25.0x20
Set 2 : 25.0x20
Set 3 : 25.0x20

3/4

Still on the road. Didn't track diet, but ate my normal food for the most part. 

Weight 216. 

Ran 3.1 miles on a treadmill.


3/5

Rest

Weekly measurements 
Weight : 215.2 lbs 
Waist : 37.5 inches
Arms : 17.5 inches
Shoulders : 55.5 inches
Foreams : 14 inches
Neck : 18 inches
Hips : 40.75 inches
Thighs : 26 inches
Calves : 16.25 inches

Weight lifted: 138940 lbs. working on squeezing and slow reps now. Weight is down. 
Records broken: 3

3/6
Exercise Name
1RM
Lifting Logs
Cable Standing Biceps Curl
107.66
Set 1 : 55.0x10
Set 2 : 70.0x10
Set 3 : 85.0x8
Set 4 : 85.0x8
Cable Drag Curl
88.66
Set 1 : 70.0x8
Set 2 : 70.0x8
Set 3 : 70.0x8
Set 4 : 70.0x8
Cable Reverse Grip Curls
50.66
Set 1 : 40.0x8
Set 2 : 40.0x8
Set 3 : 40.0x8
Cable Overhead Curl
150
Set 1 : 100.0x8
Set 2 : 100.0x8
Set 3 : 100.0x15
Set 4 : 100.0x10
Cable One Arm Tricep Extension
63
Set 1 : 35.0x20
Set 2 : 35.0x20
Set 3 : 35.0x20
Set 4 : 35.0x24
Cable Rope Overhead Triceps Extension
93.33
Set 1 : 70.0x10
Set 2 : 55.0x8
Set 3 : 55.0x10
Triceps Pushdown V Bar
160
Set 1 : 120.0x10
Set 2 : 120.0x10
Set 3 : 120.0x10

Walked 2.2 miles on the treadmill


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 7, 2016)

Today's weight 219 WTF huge jump on the weekend lol. 


Macros:


Calories 1735
Carbs 31
Fat 53
Protein 256


Workout...starting more cardio


2.8 miles on the treadmill. Walk fast for 3min, run for 2.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 11, 2016)

3/8
Weight: 216.5
Calories?.didn?t track, but was a normal day where I stuck to my diet!
I?m going to start making cardio a priority. I?ll try getting up early enough to make time for both when I can.
*Weight lifted: 48960 *
* Exercise Name*
*1RM*
*Lifting Logs*

Smith Machine Squat
399
Set 1 : 225.0x10
Set 2 : 315.0x8
Set 3 : 315.0x8
Set 4 : 315.0x8

Barbell Standing Calf Raise
674.99
Set 1 : 405.0x20
Set 2 : 405.0x20
Set 3 : 405.0x20
Set 4 : 405.0x10

Smith Machine Lunge
345
Set 1 : 225.0x16
Set 2 : 225.0x16
Set 3 : 225.0x16


Treadmill 
Distance: 2.8 mile


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 11, 2016)

3/9

Weight 214.6

Calories: 2127
Carbs: 179
Fat: 65
Protein: 192

Cheat meal included.

Weight lifted: *17490  
*
* Exercise Name*
*1RM*
*Lifting Logs*


Hammer strength bench
316.66
Set 1 : 180.0x10
Set 2 : 250.0x8
Set 3 : 250.0x8
Set 4 : 250.0x8
hammer strength incline
 316.66
 Set 1 : 180.0x8
Set 2 : 250.0x8
Set 3 : 250.0x8

Dumbbell Incline Fly
100
Set 1 : 65.0x10
Set 2 : 75.0x10
Set 3 : 75.0x10
Set 4 : 75.0x10
Dumbbell Fly
 100
 Set 1 : 75.0x10
Set 2 : 75.0x8

Treadmill 
Distance: 3.0 mile


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 13, 2016)

3/10


Weight: 215.4 


Calories 2085
Carbs 120
Fat 61
Protein 233




Total weight lifted: 20220


Exercise Name
1RM
Lifting Logs



Wide Grip Lat Pulldown
266
Set 1 : 150.0x10
Set 2 : 180.0x10
Set 3 : 180.0x10
Set 4 : 210.0x8
Set 5 : 210.0x8
Set 6 : 210.0x8
Cable Back Incline Pushdown
 120
 Set 1 : 90.0x10
Set 2 : 90.0x8
Set 3 : 90.0x8
Set 4 : 90.0x8
Hammer row
360
 Set 1 : 270.0x8
Set 2 : 270.0x8
Set 3 : 270.0x10


Treadmill
Distance: 3.4 mile
Duration : 00:39:00


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 13, 2016)

3/11
Weight: 212.6 (new low)
Workout
Total weight: 17485


Exercise Name
1RM
Lifting Logs


 Hammer Shoulder Press
333.33
Set 1 : 180.0x10
Set 2 : 250.0x8
Set 3 : 250.0x10
Set 4 : 250.0x8


Cable One Arm Lateral Raise
 66.66
Set 1 : 40.0x20
Set 2 : 40.0x20
Set 3 : 40.0x20



Cable Lateral Raise

83.33
Set 1 : 50.0x20
Set 2 : 50.0x20
Set 3 : 50.0x20


Barbell Standing Military Press
 It?s been years since I tried this one. I need to do it more. 
171
 Set 1 : 95.0x10
Set 2 : 135.0x8
Set 3 : 135.0x8
Set 4 : 135.0x5


Treadmill 
Distance: 1.6 mile
Duration : 20.00


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 13, 2016)

3/12
Saturday measurement day
 Weight : 214.8  lbs down from 219.2
 Chest : 49.5  inches down from 49
 Waist : 37  inches down from 38.5
 Arms : 17.5  inches up from 17
 Shoulders : 55  inches up from 54
 Foreams : 14  inches up from 13.75
 Neck : 18  inches same
 Hips : 41  inches down from 41.5
 Thighs : 26.5  inches same
 Calves : 16.75  inches same
Belly:  36 inches down from 38.5


----------

